# Ciao a tutti, sono nuova



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia.

Frequento un ragazzo da 4 anni e mai prima d'ora ero stata "interessata" ad un tradimento.
Da qualche mese frequentiamo un locale in cui lavora un ragazzo molto carino e simpatico, qualche battuta quà e là, sorrisi di divertimento... era sempre molto piacevole andare in quel locale quando c'era lui, il solo guardarlo mi faceva viaggiare la fantasia. Ma la cosa è sempre morta lì, non ho mai voluto che le cose andassero più in la dei miei pensieri.
Domenica il mio fidanzato mi dice che questo ragazzo ha cambiato lavoro e che verrà a lavorare in un nuovo locale praticamente in parte al mio ufficio (prima era a 30 km)... bella storia, ho pensato!
Ad un certo punto decide di chiamarlo e questo ragazzo gli dice di darmi il suo numero di telefono... vabbeh, il mio fidanzato è rimasto un po' così però alla fine me l'ha dato.
Da una parte ero estremamente felice di avere il suo numero, anche se non so perchè ma mi sentivo di dovergli far capire che mi piaceva... così iniziamo a scambiarci sms, e sono 3 sere che dopo il lavoro passo a trovarlo... non è successo nulla... ieri sera mi dice "Vado a fare la doccia dai!" ed io mi avvio verso la mia macchina... poi mi dice "Se vuoi venire..." ed io non sapendo che rispondergli gli ho detto "Magari un'altra volta.. quando ci sarà più tempo..."
Oggi puntualmente mi arriva un suo sms "Doccia insieme? Vieni a trovarmi stasera?" alchè io gli ho risposto che è troppo rischioso, che c'è troppa gente che mi conosce lì e che se il mio fidanzato viene a sapere che vado a trovarlo dopo il lavoro ovviamente si arrabbia, ed io non ho voglia di litigare con lui...
Però desidero tanto passare qualche momento di passione con questo ragazzo!
Lo so, faccio schifo, eppure io voglio stare con il mio ragazzo, ma ultimamente mi sento talmente poco appagata che ogni minima attenzione da parte di questo ragazzo risveglia in me la voglia di passionalità...
Non so di preciso perchè vi sto raccontando questo, forse perchè ho bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno, forse perchè mi sento in colpa solo al pensiero di tradire il mio ragazzo, forse perchè sto cercando da qualcuno l'approvazione a questo gesto... non lo so... mi andava di raccontarvelo...


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia.
> 
> Frequento un ragazzo da 4 anni e mai prima d'ora ero stata "interessata" ad un tradimento.
> Da qualche mese frequentiamo un locale in cui lavora un ragazzo molto carino e simpatico, qualche battuta quà e là, sorrisi di divertimento... era sempre molto piacevole andare in quel locale quando c'era lui, il solo guardarlo mi faceva viaggiare la fantasia. Ma la cosa è sempre morta lì, non ho mai voluto che le cose andassero più in la dei miei pensieri.
> ...


...coerenza al 100%...
Air


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

hai ragione, ma io non ho mai detto di essere coerente...


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia.
> 
> Frequento un ragazzo da 4 anni e mai prima d'ora ero stata "interessata" ad un tradimento.
> Da qualche mese frequentiamo un locale in cui lavora un ragazzo molto carino e simpatico, qualche battuta quà e là, sorrisi di divertimento... era sempre molto piacevole andare in quel locale quando c'era lui, il solo guardarlo mi faceva viaggiare la fantasia. Ma la cosa è sempre morta lì, non ho mai voluto che le cose andassero più in la dei miei pensieri.
> ...


mi daresti il numero del tuo ragazzo?


----------



## Nordica (24 Luglio 2008)

spero per te che e una cotta passegera! stai attenta a non perdere una cosa importante per una cosa incerta e fresca! i flirt sono sempre facili e intriganti. ma l'amore e più grande. io non rischierei fosse in te!
ma sei molto giovane e potresti cambiare ancora tanti fidanzati!
se non sei più inammorata del tuo lui allora lascia lo libero!
... ma secondo me questo tizio delle docce facile e un farfallone ... ATTENTA

la vita si deve vivere per capirla!


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma io non ho mai detto di essere coerente...


 
...hai ragione, baby84, non lo hai sottolineato...però, scusa se te lo dico, ne parli con una preoccupante leggerezza...
Capisco che il tuo ragazzo possa poco appagarti ma...e allora, che famo? Te lo tieni ugualmente e cerchi appagamento altrove o cosa?
...tanto per capire...
Air

ps: benvenuta tra noi!


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi daresti il numero del tuo ragazzo?


...io invece voglio il numero di baby: magari potrei esserle più appagante...più del barista!
Air

Baby, non pensare che voglia ironizzare per minimizzare il tuo thread...è tanto per alleggerire un po' una situazione, la tua situazione, un po' complicata...forse la complichi tu, però è complicata.
Abbraccione
Air


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia.
> 
> Frequento un ragazzo da 4 anni e mai prima d'ora ero stata "interessata" ad un tradimento.
> Da qualche mese frequentiamo un locale in cui lavora un ragazzo molto carino e simpatico, qualche battuta quà e là, sorrisi di divertimento... era sempre molto piacevole andare in quel locale quando c'era lui, il solo guardarlo mi faceva viaggiare la fantasia. Ma la cosa è sempre morta lì, non ho mai voluto che le cose andassero più in la dei miei pensieri.
> ...


magari è semplicemente un messaggio subliminale per dirle che nn le piace il suo profumo ....


pardon


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, baby84, non lo hai sottolineato...però, scusa se te lo dico, ne parli con una preoccupante leggerezza...
> Capisco che il tuo ragazzo possa poco appagarti ma...e allora, che famo? Te lo tieni ugualmente e cerchi appagamento altrove o cosa?
> ...tanto per capire...
> Air
> ...


Sinceramente il perchè ne parlo con così preoccupante leggerezza lo vorrei capire anch'io!
Il rapporto con il mio ragazzo è sempre stato un rapporto difficile, fatto di insidie e di ostacoli, ma ora pare andare tutto per il verso giusto. Lui dice di volermi sposare, tra poco andremo a convivere, ma spunta questo ragazzo... non è la prima volta che mi capita di fantasticare su altre persone ma a quello non ho dato troppo peso... do peso al fatto invece che questo ragazzo mi ha fatto intendere che mi desidera... ed io mi sento desiderata... sono molto confusa...


----------



## Nordica (24 Luglio 2008)

Airforever;334193Te lo tieni ugualmente e cerchi appagamento altrove o cosa?
...tanto per capire...
Air
 
ps: benvenuta tra noi![/quote ha detto:
			
		

> CONCORDO in pieno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi daresti il numero del tuo ragazzo?



troppo lungo.
mi fai un riassuntino?


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

lei sta col fidanzato ma c'è un tipo che le fa sangue.
il tipo le ha proposto una doccia e lei non sa che fare.

è molto stringato nè?


----------



## Nordica (24 Luglio 2008)

bastavano due righe!!! 
allora non mi sembra un problema così grave.
o ti butti o ti tiri in dietro!!!!

facile? nooo


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> o ti butti o ti tiri in dietro!!!!
> 
> facile? nooo


Boh, per quello lo so... però forse la mia è voglia di provare nuovi brividi... ma allo stesso tempo paura di essere scoperti...


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> magari è semplicemente un messaggio subliminale per dirle che nn le piace il suo profumo ....
> 
> 
> pardon












scherzi a parte: una persona che t'invita spudoratamente per una doccia, un po' (ma proprio poco, eh?) farfallone dev'essere...
il fatto è che mi sembra che anche la nostra nuova amica sia un po' avventurosetta...quindi, credo che non si faccia troppe domande sul comportamento di lui...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Boh, per quello lo so... però forse la mia è voglia di provare nuovi brividi... ma allo stesso tempo paura di essere scoperti...


Mah.... chi decide di tradire deve mettere in conto di essere scoperto, senza paura!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lei sta col fidanzato ma c'è un tipo che le fa sangue.
> il tipo le ha proposto una doccia e lei non sa che fare.
> 
> è molto stringato nè?


ma le puzzano le ascelle?


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma le puzzano le ascelle?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Sinceramente il perchè ne parlo con così preoccupante leggerezza lo vorrei capire anch'io!
> Il rapporto con il mio ragazzo è sempre stato un rapporto difficile, fatto di insidie e di ostacoli, ma ora pare andare tutto per il verso giusto. Lui dice di volermi sposare, tra poco andremo a convivere, ma spunta questo ragazzo... non è la prima volta che mi capita di fantasticare su altre persone ma a quello non ho dato troppo peso... do peso al fatto invece che questo ragazzo mi ha fatto intendere che* mi desidera...* ed io mi sento *desiderata...* sono molto confusa...


Perché ti sembra una cosa così ....desiderabile?
Hai 24 anni ...tutti (o quasi) gli uomini ti desiderano...cosa intendi fare? Comprare un distributore di numeri ?


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ti sembra una cosa così ....desiderabile?
> Hai 24 anni ...tutti (o quasi) gli uomini ti desiderano...cosa intendi fare? Comprare un distributore di numeri ?



Lo so, non è il primo e non sarà l'ultimo a manifestare un desiderio nei miei confronti... il problema è che per la prima volta anch'io desidero lui...


----------



## Old girasole (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia.
> 
> Frequento un ragazzo da 4 anni e mai prima d'ora ero stata "interessata" ad un tradimento.
> Da qualche mese frequentiamo un locale in cui lavora un ragazzo molto carino e simpatico, qualche battuta quà e là, sorrisi di divertimento... era sempre molto piacevole andare in quel locale quando c'era lui, il solo guardarlo mi faceva viaggiare la fantasia. Ma la cosa è sempre morta lì, non ho mai voluto che le cose andassero più in la dei miei pensieri.
> ...


ciao
non so che dirti sinceramente..mi trovo anche io in una situazione simile, anzi forse peggio...legata da anni ad una persona e tentata da un altro perche non mi sento piu appagata da tanto tempo e...

la tentazione è tanta e lui ..bellissimo, ma proprio tanta solo che ho paura di mettermi in una situazione di m...

spero che la ragione abbia la megllio, per me ed anche per te.
a presto


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... chi decide di tradire deve mettere in conto di essere scoperto, senza paura!


insomma dai... non esageriamo adesso..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Lo so, non è il primo e non sarà l'ultimo a manifestare un desiderio nei miei confronti... il problema è che per la prima volta anch'io desidero lui...


Anche questo non è sorprendente ...tra tanti una interessante si può trovare (anche se a me il suo metodo di approccio sembra piuttosto esplicito e grezzo...)
Ma a me sembra che sia inquietante che alla vigilia di una decisione importante (convivenza in vista di futuro matrimonio) tu stia cercando una via di fuga e che ...il tuo ragazzo ti abbia passato il numero di quel tipo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Forse avete voglia di fuggire tutti e due...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ti sembra una cosa così ....desiderabile?
> Hai 24 anni ...tutti (o quasi) gli uomini ti desiderano...cosa intendi fare? Comprare un distributore di numeri ?


 
nn dare retta a persa/ritrovata...........

non arriva a capire che certe persone desiderano avere delle avventure....

dammi retta... fatti sta benedetta doccia e togliti il pensiero.....


ciao


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

girasole ha detto:


> ciao
> non so che dirti sinceramente..mi trovo anche io in una situazione simile, anzi forse peggio...legata da anni ad una persona e tentata da un altro perche non mi sento piu appagata da tanto tempo e...
> 
> la tentazione è tanta e lui ..bellissimo, ma proprio tanta solo che ho paura di mettermi in una situazione di m...
> ...



E' consolante sapere che ci sono altre persone nella mia stessa situazione...
Grazie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> nn dare retta a persa/ritrovata...........
> 
> non arriva a capire che certe persone desiderano avere delle avventure....
> 
> ...


Tu non avrai certo bisogno di distribuire i numeri ...la tua classe è irresistibile...


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche questo non è sorprendente ...tra tanti una interessante si può trovare (anche se a me il suo metodo di approccio sembra piuttosto esplicito e grezzo...)
> Ma a me sembra che sia inquietante che alla vigilia di una decisione importante (convivenza in vista di futuro matrimonio) tu stia cercando una via di fuga e che ...il tuo ragazzo ti abbia passato il numero di quel tipo?
> 
> 
> ...



Il suo metodo di approccio non è stato solamente quello, ho sintetizzato al fatto più eclatante ma ovviamente la cosa è stata graduale... poi quando ha capito che c'era dell'interessamento anche da parte mia allora si è lasciato andare...


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> nn dare retta a persa/ritrovata...........
> 
> non arriva a capire che certe persone desiderano avere delle avventure....
> 
> ...


bravo, poi quando lo viene a sapere tutto il circondario risolvi tu la situazione?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2008)

Il tuo nick e' perfetto, parla da se...


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> bravo, poi quando lo viene a sapere tutto il circondario risolvi tu la situazione?



Esatto!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> insomma dai... non esageriamo adesso..


Ma la paura di Baby è questa, essere scoperta, altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto.
Non mi sembra si faccia problemi di altro tipo....


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma la paura di Baby è questa, essere scoperta, altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto.
> Non mi sembra si faccia problemi di altro tipo....


Diciamo che non so perchè ma non mi sto facendo problemi di altro tipo, ecco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Diciamo che non so perchè ma non mi sto facendo problemi di altro tipo, ecco...


Mi ripeto.

Ti pongo 2 domande
Non ti sembra che questo ragazzo sia solo un pretesto ...una via di fuga da un impegno che è probabilmente prematuro per la vostra coppia?
Non ti sembra inquietante che il tuo ragazzo ti abbia fornito il numero di un altro ragazzo?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Diciamo che non so perchè ma non mi sto facendo problemi di altro tipo, ecco...


scusa, ma allora di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> 
> To pongo 2 domande
> Non ti sembra che questo ragazzo sia solo un pretesto ...una via di fuga da un impegno che è probabilmente prematuro per la vostra coppia?
> Non ti sembra inquietante che il tuo ragazzo ti abbia fornito il numero di un altro ragazzo?


 
cosa c'è di inquietante nel dare un numero di telefono se ti fidi della persona con cui stai?


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> To pongo 2 domande
> Non ti sembra che questo ragazzo sia solo un pretesto ...una via di fuga da un impegno che è probabilmente prematuro per la vostra coppia?
> Non ti sembra inquietante che il tuo ragazzo ti abbia fornito il numero di un altro ragazzo?



1. Forse è come di ci tu, è presto per passi grandi come il matrimonio o la convivenza... forse è il caso che io ci pensi un po' su...

2. No, non mi sembra inquietate, questo ragazzo è amico di entrambi. Comunque è ovvio che al mio ragazzo da fastidio, ma non capisco perchè allora mi abbia dato il suo numero...
Forse farò meglio a cancellarlo?


----------



## Old girasole (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> 
> To pongo 2 domande
> Non ti sembra che questo ragazzo sia solo un pretesto ...una via di fuga da un impegno che è probabilmente prematuro per la vostra coppia?
> *Non ti sembra inquietante che il tuo ragazzo ti abbia fornito il numero di un altro ragazzo?*


concordo sul punto 2


----------



## lale75 (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> 
> To pongo 2 domande
> Non ti sembra che questo ragazzo sia solo un pretesto ...una via di fuga da un impegno che è probabilmente prematuro per la vostra coppia?
> Non ti sembra inquietante che il tuo ragazzo ti abbia fornito il numero di un altro ragazzo?


 
Ecco sì, io mi soffermeri sul fatto che il tuo ragazzo ti dia il numero di un altro...magari vuole metterti alla prova...e poi lascia stare la doccia che si finisce sempre per litigare che l'acqua è troppo calda o troppo fredda


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2008)

Pensare che io a 24anni avevo un figlio di 2anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## lale75 (24 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensare che io a 24anni avevo un figlio di 2anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Adesso a 24 anni se vivi già fuori casa sei un caso raro, una specie di animale da zoo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa c'è di inquietante nel dare un numero di telefono se ti fidi della persona con cui stai?


Che c'entra fidarsi?
Se ci fossero ragioni professionali non ci troverei nulla di strano (o meglio in passato non ci ho trovato nulla di strano e ...ho sbagliato :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...ma non si vede perché un ragazzo dovrebbe chiedere a un altro il numero della sua fidanzata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Infatti sono ben evidenti le motivazioni...


----------



## Old girasole (24 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco sì, io mi soffermeri sul fatto che il tuo ragazzo ti dia il numero di un altro...magari vuole metterti alla prova...e poi lascia stare la doccia che si finisce sempre per litigare che l'acqua è troppo calda o troppo fredda


 
ma si...vuoi mettere un bel lettone o un comodo divano..


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che c'entra fidarsi?
> Se ci fossero ragioni professionali non ci troverei nulla di strano (o meglio in passato non ci ho trovato nulla di strano e ...ho sbagliato :c_laugh
> 
> 
> ...


scusa ma non capisco. a parte che è successo il contrario, nel senso che lei lo ha chiesto a lui... ma davvero non capisco per quale motivo lui non avrebbe dovuto darlo a lei.
se non ti fidi della persona con cui stai, soprattutto a 20 e poco più anni, cosa ci stai a fare?
la stessa cosa dovrebbe valere sempre... ma capisco che le disillusioni portino a vedere tutto distorto.
sai cosa c'è? c'è che ci sforziamo di farci andare bene tutto e ci dimentichiamo dei fondamentali.


----------



## Old baby84 (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma non capisco. a parte che è successo il contrario, nel senso che lei lo ha chiesto a lui... ma davvero non capisco per quale motivo lui non avrebbe dovuto darlo a lei.
> se non ti fidi della persona con cui stai, soprattutto a 20 e poco più anni, cosa ci stai a fare?


Solo per precisare lui ha detto al mio ragazzo "dai il mio numero di telefono a lei!"


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Adesso a 24 anni se vivi già fuori casa sei un caso raro, una specie di animale da zoo


Vero, sono un animale in fase di estinzione


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Solo per precisare lui ha detto al mio ragazzo "dai il mio numero di telefono a lei!"


e il tuo ragazzo si è fidato di te e te lo ha dato.
io ci penserei su seriamente a tradire la fiducia di un ragazzo così, soprattutto se è solo per una scopata.. poi fai te.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia.
> 
> Frequento un ragazzo da 4 anni e mai prima d'ora ero stata "interessata" ad un tradimento.
> Da qualche mese frequentiamo un locale in cui lavora un ragazzo molto carino e simpatico, qualche battuta quà e là, sorrisi di divertimento... era sempre molto piacevole andare in quel locale quando c'era lui, il solo guardarlo mi faceva viaggiare la fantasia. Ma la cosa è sempre morta lì, non ho mai voluto che le cose andassero più in la dei miei pensieri.
> ...


se posso??...tanto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sei pischella, molla il tuo fidanzato (???), fatti pure la storiella e poi domani si pensa...

ed anche con la mia benedizione...

EGO TE ABSOLVO...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma non capisco. a parte che è successo il contrario, nel senso che lei lo ha chiesto a lui... ma davvero non capisco per quale motivo lui non avrebbe dovuto darlo a lei.
> se non ti fidi della persona con cui stai, soprattutto a 20 e poco più anni, cosa ci stai a fare?
> la stessa cosa dovrebbe valere sempre... ma capisco che le disillusioni portino a vedere tutto distorto.
> sai cosa c'è? c'è che ci sforziamo di farci andare bene tutto e ci dimentichiamo dei fondamentali.


La mia domanda è: perché?
Perché un ragazzo vuole avere contatti telefonici di una ragazza?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

quante fisime.
a ventiquattro anni ci si deve permettere il lusso della sincerità;
fai un po' quello che ti senti ma tutto alla luce del sole


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia domanda è: perché?
> Perché un ragazzo vuole avere contatti telefonici di una ragazza?


no. il problema è: mi fido o non mi fido della persona con cui sto?
se ti fidi ti fidi.
meglio fidarsi e farsi male che rinuciare a fidarsi ciecamente.
guarda che non è un discorso da niente questo.
tanta gente dice di fidarsi, ma in realtà o se ne frega o fa finta.
fidarsi ciecamente è forse la più grande forma di amore.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quante fisime.
> a ventiquattro anni ci si deve permettere il lusso della sincerità;
> fai un po' quello che ti senti ma tutto alla luce del sole


appunto...se a 24 anni uno si reprime senza vivere... a 30 sbotta e sfascia tutto con conseguenze  catastrofiche..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. il problema è: mi fido o non mi fido della persona con cui sto?
> se ti fidi ti fidi.
> *meglio fidarsi e farsi male che rinuciare a fidarsi ciecamente.*
> guarda che non è un discorso da niente questo.
> ...


quoto parola per parola (punteggiatura compresa, voglio abbondare).


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quante fisime.
> a ventiquattro anni ci si deve permettere il lusso della sincerità;
> fai un po' quello che ti senti ma tutto alla luce del sole


e sì. ma noi parliamo in base alle nostre esperienze.
capito pinguina mia?
te come eri a 24 anni?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> appunto...se a 24 anni uno si reprime senza vivere... a 30 sbotta e sfascia tutto con conseguenze  catastrofiche..


comunque ha detto 24 anni, non 11


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. il problema è: mi fido o non mi fido della persona con cui sto?
> se ti fidi ti fidi.
> meglio fidarsi e farsi male che rinuciare a fidarsi ciecamente.
> guarda che non è un discorso da niente questo.
> ...


Io mi fidavo e ho sbagliato.
Ma se una collega o amica mi avesse detto di darle il numero del mio compagno senza una motivazione ...avrei capito (persino io...) che c'era sotto qualcosa e sarebbe diventato un argomento di confronto.
Poi numeri di amici (coppie) ovviamente li avevamo tutti e due...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì. ma noi parliamo in base alle nostre esperienze.
> capito pinguina mia?
> te come eri a 24 anni?


ancora più testa di cazzo
perché ero convinta di essere una tosta che non si sarebbe piegata di fronte a niente ....
capirai


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> appunto...se a 24 anni uno si reprime senza vivere... a 30 sbotta e sfascia tutto con conseguenze catastrofiche..


è che a 24 anni puoi essere già convinto, tanto che neppure un tornado ti sposta e magari a 30 capire di avere sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora più testa di cazzo
> perché ero convinta di essere una tosta che non si sarebbe piegata di fronte a niente ....
> capirai


babbiona mia siamo in due.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. il problema è: mi fido o non mi fido della persona con cui sto?
> se ti fidi ti fidi.
> meglio fidarsi e farsi male che rinuciare a fidarsi ciecamente.
> guarda che non è un discorso da niente questo.
> ...


ma dai Anna, a 24 anni tutta sta roba? a quell'eta' uno deve essere egoista, cosi' fa provvista di esperienze che lo rafforzano, in modo che a 30-40-50 e' moooolto piu' difficile che cada in tentazione per "nuove sensazioni", appunto mai provate...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi fidavo e ho sbagliato.
> Ma se una collega o amica mi avesse detto di darle il numero del mio compagno senza una motivazione ...avrei capito (persino io...) che c'era sotto qualcosa e sarebbe diventato un argomento di confronto.
> Poi numeri di amici (coppie) ovviamente li avevamo tutti e due...


non rimpiangere mai di esserti fidata, ma mai..
e non farti neanche fregare il buono che ancora hai.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è che a 24 anni puoi essere già convinto, tanto che neppure un tornado ti sposta e magari a 30 capire di avere sbagliato tutto.


azz... si vede com'e' solida la storia di 4 anni con il ragazzo...

ma dai... a quell'eta' pensassero a farsi le ossa...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dai Anna, a 24 anni tutta sta roba? a quell'eta' uno deve essere egoista, cosi' fa provvista di esperienze che lo rafforzano, in modo che a 30-40-50 e' moooolto piu' difficile che cada in tentazione per "nuove sensazioni", appunto mai provate...


può fare tutte le esperienze del mondo, anzi dovrebbe farle.
io parlavo di fiducia.
a 24 anni devi ancora poterti fidare senza paura...se vuoi bene veramente.
perché a voler bene in modo sincero non ci son mica tanti modi. o vuoi bene o non vuoi bene.
se sei stronzo a 24 anni vuol dire che stai buttando via il buono.


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Luglio 2008)

*baby84*

Lascia libero il tuo ragazzo, una convivenza in queste condizioni darebbe solo dispiaceri ad entrambi.
Il barista che va dietro a ragazze impegnate non è una alternativa seria al tuo ragazzo: lui cerca solo un'avventura sessuale.
Non hai nessuna colpa in provare desiderio per un altro: è un segnale che la tua relazione con il tuo fidanzato non deve continuare.
Ma se tradirai cercando di fare le cose di nascosto passerai dalla parte del torto e ti incasinerai parecchio la vita.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dai Anna, a 24 anni tutta sta roba? a quell'eta' uno deve essere egoista, cosi' fa provvista di esperienze che lo rafforzano, in modo che a 30-40-50 e' moooolto piu' difficile che cada in tentazione per "nuove sensazioni", appunto mai provate...


Son d'accordo issimo.

Purchè ne abbia una vaga idea.

Ma no... anche no... in effetti anche fare cazzate a vanvera è un'esperienza.

Per dire... è già un segno che a 24 uno chieda dei consigli.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Madonna santa! Io credo il primo di averlo chiesto l'anno scorso e sul colore per imbiancare le pareti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse sono fin troppo prudenti questi ragazzi... non so...


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque ha detto 24 anni, non 11


appunto...capirai 24...mica 34...

io sono dell'idea che se in una pasticceria entri gia' "sazio", te ne sbatti delle attraenti paste che ti possono sbattere sotto gli occhi...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz... si vede com'e' solida la storia di 4 anni con il ragazzo...
> 
> ma dai... a quell'eta' pensassero a farsi le ossa...


ma quali ossa... a 24 anni sei già bello e formato. sei quello che sarai da adulto.
è chi inizia a castrarsi per convinzioni pseudo religiose che poi scoppia.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lascia libero il tuo ragazzo, una convivenza in queste condizioni darebbe solo dispiaceri ad entrambi.
> Il barista che va dietro a ragazze impegnate non è una alternativa seria al tuo ragazzo: lui cerca solo un'avventura sessuale.
> Non hai nessuna colpa in provare desiderio per un altro: è un segnale che la tua relazione con il tuo fidanzato non deve continuare.
> Ma se tradirai cercando di fare le cose di nascosto passerai dalla parte del torto e ti incasinerai parecchio la vita.


 
uh madò... ma ti ha mandato benedetto?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quali ossa... a 24 anni sei già bello e formato. sei quello che sarai da adulto.
> è chi inizia a castrarsi per convinzioni pseudo religiose che poi scoppia.


io ero già madre.rinunciando ad una "grande" carriera di velina.(?).....
a distanza di tanto tempo confermo in pieno  la mia scelta di vita.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero già madre.rinunciando ad una "grande" carriera di velina.(?).....
> a distanza di tanto tempo confermo in pieno la mia scelta di vita.


anche io ero già madre e pure io confermo la mia scelta di vita.
cioè, la confermo per quella che era all'epoca.

perché non letteronza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




avevi poche tette dì la verità


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quali ossa... a 24 anni sei già bello e formato. sei quello che sarai da adulto.
> è chi inizia a castrarsi per convinzioni pseudo religiose che poi scoppia.


ah si?...































fino a 24 anni, QUANTE esperienze/storie puoi aver accumulato... QUANTE persone valide/interessanti ti possono essere capitate.... ma dai a meno che... a meno che.... beh po' esse...


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero già madre.rinunciando ad una "grande" carriera di velina.(?).....
> a distanza di tanto tempo confermo in pieno  la mia scelta di vita.


e tuo marito e' stato il Numero???


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io ero già madre e pure io confermo la mia scelta di vita.
> cioè, la confermo per quella che era all'epoca.
> 
> perché non letteronza?
> ...


.....è vero.per gli standard odierni poi...


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io ero già madre e pure io confermo la mia scelta di vita.
> cioè, la confermo per quella che era all'epoca.
> 
> perché non letteronza?
> ...


e tuo marito e' stato il Numero???


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e tuo marito e' stato il Numero???


mio marito è stato , è
l'uomo della mia vita


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

baby84 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia.
> 
> Frequento un ragazzo da 4 anni e mai prima d'ora ero stata "interessata" ad un tradimento.
> Da qualche mese frequentiamo un locale in cui lavora un ragazzo molto carino e simpatico, qualche battuta quà e là, sorrisi di divertimento... era sempre molto piacevole andare in quel locale quando c'era lui, il solo guardarlo mi faceva viaggiare la fantasia. Ma la cosa è sempre morta lì, non ho mai voluto che le cose andassero più in la dei miei pensieri.
> ...


 
A parte tutti i discorsi "lo ami" "non lo ami" "mollalo" "tradiscilo", la cosa che trovo sconvolgente è vedere come un "ragazzo" dice ad un altro "dai il mio numero di cellulare alla tua ragazza", e questo poi glielo da davvero e non si pone minimamente il problema di cosa ci sia sotto!!!

Ma non è che sono d'accordo per vedere se ci vai a letto così poi ti scarica o ti propongono una storia a tre???


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah si?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non mi interessava.
ero innamorata e convinta. mai pentita un solo giorno di come ero.
ma sto recuperando alla grande, sai?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A parte tutti i discorsi "lo ami" "non lo ami" "mollalo" "tradiscilo", la cosa che trovo sconvolgente è vedere come un "ragazzo" dice ad un altro "dai il mio numero di cellulare alla tua ragazza", e questo poi glielo da davvero e non si pone minimamente il problema di cosa ci sia sotto!!!
> 
> Ma non è che sono d'accordo per vedere se ci vai a letto così poi ti scarica o ti propongono una storia a tre???


 
vedo che anche tu a fiducia stai messo benissimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> può fare tutte le esperienze del mondo, anzi dovrebbe farle.
> io parlavo di fiducia.
> a 24 anni devi ancora poterti fidare senza paura...se vuoi bene veramente.
> perché a voler bene in modo sincero non ci son mica tanti modi. o vuoi bene o non vuoi bene.
> se sei stronzo a 24 anni vuol dire che stai buttando via il buono.


Concordo.
Il suo ragazzo è fiducioso ...ma è evidente che ripone male la sua fiducia.

Ma non mi sembra che la ragazza abbia voglia di porsi tante domande ...preferisce una doccia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A parte tutti i discorsi "lo ami" "non lo ami" "mollalo" "tradiscilo", la cosa che trovo sconvolgente è vedere come un "ragazzo" dice ad un altro "dai il mio numero di cellulare alla tua ragazza", e questo poi glielo da davvero e non si pone minimamente il problema di cosa ci sia sotto!!!
> 
> *Ma non è che sono d'accordo per vedere se ci vai a letto così poi ti scarica o ti propongono una storia a tre???*


Io preferivo l'ipotesi di AnnaA ...ma anche questa non è da scartare...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e tuo marito e' stato il Numero???


numero 2.


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedo che anche tu a fiducia stai messo benissimo...


 
Non è questione di fiducia, io pongo sempre la fiducia incondizionata anche perchè non mi è mai importato di "essere tradito" o "cornuto", ma sinceramente nessuno verrebbe da me a chiedere il numero di telefono di mia moglie!!!  Neanche se fosse per un problema urgente e grave, tutti mi direbbero "avvisa subito tua moglie di......"


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Il suo ragazzo è fiducioso ...ma è evidente che ripone male la sua fiducia.
> 
> Ma non mi sembra che la ragazza abbia voglia di porsi tante domande ...preferisce una doccia...


è tentata. la trasgressione ha sempre un suo lato affascinante.
inutile negarlo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> può fare tutte le esperienze del mondo, anzi dovrebbe farle.
> io parlavo di fiducia.
> *a 24 anni devi ancora poterti fidare senza paura*...se vuoi bene veramente.
> perché a voler bene in modo sincero non ci son mica tanti modi. o vuoi bene o non vuoi bene.
> se sei stronzo a 24 anni vuol dire che stai buttando via il buono.


La fiducia non ha età, non conta se hai 24 anni o se ne hai 60.

Dipende molto da come ti poni di fronte alle situazioni, e io trovo molto strano questo comportamento. Se un ragazzo AMA davvero, deve provare un po' di gelosia, e minimo porsi il problema di chiedersi PERCHE'?

La gelosia è un sentimento che possiamo reprimere, ma tutti lo provano se amano davvero, molti di noi provano gelosia anche per un amico o un ex, quindi non raccontiamoci frottole. Questo ragazzo o non gliene frega nulla, o la sta mettendo alla prova, oppure è UN TONDO GALATTICO e pensa che i bambini crescano sotto i cavoli


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io preferivo l'ipotesi di AnnaA ...ma anche questa non è da scartare...


Tu converrai con me che la fiducia è qualcosa di molto sottile, difficile da conquistare, facilissimo da perdere


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è questione di fiducia, io pongo sempre la fiducia incondizionata anche perchè non mi è mai importato di "essere tradito" o "cornuto", ma sinceramente nessuno verrebbe da me a chiedere il numero di telefono di mia moglie!!! Neanche se fosse per un problema urgente e grave, tutti mi direbbero "avvisa subito tua moglie di......"


scusa, ma perché pensi che nessuno verrebbe a chiedertelo?
la ritieni una cosa sconveniente e se sì, perché?
voglio dire... che problema ci sarebbe? se ti fidi ti fidi. di lei ovvio.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tu converrai con me che la fiducia è qualcosa di molto sottile, difficile da conquistare, facilissimo da perdere


ma soprattutto molto difficile da dare incondizionatamente e senza mezzi termini.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> La fiducia non ha età, non conta se hai 24 anni o se ne hai 60.
> 
> Dipende molto da come ti poni di fronte alle situazioni, e io trovo molto strano questo comportamento. Se un ragazzo AMA davvero, deve provare un po' di gelosia, e minimo porsi il problema di chiedersi PERCHE'?
> 
> La gelosia è un sentimento che possiamo reprimere, ma tutti lo provano se amano davvero, molti di noi provano gelosia anche per un amico o un ex, quindi non raccontiamoci frottole. Questo ragazzo o non gliene frega nulla, o la sta mettendo alla prova, oppure è UN TONDO GALATTICO e pensa che i bambini crescano sotto i cavoli









alè. scartata, quindi, a priori, l'idea che un uomo di 24 anni (credo... visto che non lo sappiamo) possa fidarsi ciecamente della donna con cui sta.
la gelosia è una cosa, farsi condizionare da essa un'altra, soprattutto perché la gelosia nasconde sempre in sè parti irrisolte di chi la manifesta in modo morboso.
come vedi, lanci, è più facile da accettare, come idea, un uomo geloso, che un uomo che si fida.
chi dei due secondo te vive meglio?


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa, ma perché pensi che nessuno verrebbe a chiedertelo?
> la ritieni una cosa sconveniente e se sì, perché?
> voglio dire... che problema ci sarebbe? se ti fidi ti fidi. di lei ovvio.


Perchè un uomo sapendo come un altro uomo è "protettivo" verso la famiglia, non chiederebbe mai il numero di telefono della compagna/fidanzata/moglie.

E' come una spece di "codice", sai che mandi un segnale se ti interessi della moglie di un altro, quindi mai chiederesti il contatto diretto, se devi comunicare con lei, usi il marito come tramite "dille questo" "venite al bar che devo dirvi".

Per farla breve, un uomo non chiederebbe ad un altro uomo ciò che non vorrebbe fosse chiesto a lui......

Semmai sono io che a chi mi ha riferito di dire a mia moglie gli ho dato il numero e ho detto "chiamala tu!"  (mia moglie si incazza sempre !!!)


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> numero 2.


Signor Giudice, non ho altre domande...


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma soprattutto molto difficile da dare incondizionatamente e senza mezzi termini.


Tutto si può dare....  bisogna solo valuare chi sta dall'altra parte... se é una richiesta ibrida fatta da una persona che potrebbe avere interessi propri e se la richiesta potrebbe essere fatta in modo più pratico e lineare (come l'esempio che stiamo trattando)... più che la fiducia mi interesserebbe la motivazione di questi contorcimenti mentali.
Ma la gente é fantasiosa.... e quel che vale per noi non vale per gli altri.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma soprattutto molto *difficile da dare incondizionatamente e senza mezzi termini*.


 
Dipende solo dal fatto se tu permetti agli eventi di condizionare la tua vita!!!

Io do fiducia perchè nessuno può condizionare la mia vita, le mie azioni sono sempre state tutte ponderate, anche le cazzate


----------



## Verena67 (24 Luglio 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> spero per te che e una cotta passegera! stai attenta a non perdere una cosa importante per una cosa incerta e fresca! i flirt sono sempre facili e intriganti. ma l'amore e più grande. io non rischierei fosse in te!
> ma sei molto giovane e potresti cambiare ancora tanti fidanzati!
> se non sei più inammorata del tuo lui allora lascia lo libero!
> ... ma secondo me questo tizio delle docce facile e un farfallone ... ATTENTA
> ...


 
in soldoni...a l'è parei!


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alè. scartata, quindi, a priori, l'idea che un uomo di 24 anni (credo... visto che non lo sappiamo) possa fidarsi ciecamente della donna con cui sta.
> la gelosia è una cosa, farsi condizionare da essa un'altra, soprattutto perché la gelosia nasconde sempre in sè parti irrisolte di chi la manifesta in modo morboso.
> come vedi, lanci, è più facile accettare, come idea, un uomo geloso, che un uomo che si fida.
> chi dei due secondo te vive meglio?


 
Non ci intendiamo, io non dico che si viva bene ad essere gelosi, dico soltanto che è nella natura umana esserlo se provi dei sentimenti. La razza umana vive il rapporto amoroso come "possesso", frasi come "sei mio/a", "sono tuo/a" sono normali tra due amanti, e denotano un certo concetto.

Ovvio poi che lo stato morboso è negativo. Un ragazzo di 24 anni solitamente vive il sentimento in modo ancor più passionale, gli amori struggenti non sono mai stati tra sessant'enni, ma tra adolescenti o poco oltre, anche la letterature riporta moltissimi casi.


Come ho detto io non dico che la fiducia non sia una bella cosa, ma come i fatti dimostrano, è mal riposta e trovo davvero strano che nemmeno il ragazzo si sia posto una domanda........ ma forse non è da tutti


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Perchè un uomo sapendo come un altro uomo è "protettivo" verso la famiglia, non chiederebbe mai il numero di telefono della compagna/fidanzata/moglie.
> 
> E' come una spece di "codice", sai che mandi un segnale se ti interessi della moglie di un altro, quindi mai chiederesti il contatto diretto, se devi comunicare con lei, usi il marito come tramite "dille questo" "venite al bar che devo dirvi".
> 
> ...


scusa ma perché si incazza? perché tu hai dato il suo numero senza il suo consenso o perché non ama le sorprese?

cioè, ma rendiamoci conto... per te una donna è una proprietà privata...
andiamo bene...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> magari è semplicemente un messaggio subliminale per dirle che nn le piace il suo profumo ....
> 
> 
> pardon


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ci intendiamo, io non dico che si viva bene ad essere gelosi, dico soltanto che è nella natura umana esserlo se provi dei sentimenti. La razza umana vive il rapporto amoroso come "possesso", frasi come "sei mio/a", "sono tuo/a" sono normali tra due amanti, e denotano un certo concetto.
> 
> Ovvio poi che lo stato morboso è negativo. Un ragazzo di 24 anni solitamente vive il sentimento in modo ancor più passionale, gli amori struggenti non sono mai stati tra sessant'enni, ma tra adolescenti o poco oltre, anche la letterature riporta moltissimi casi.
> 
> ...


 
un ragazzo di 24 anni può essere così speciale da fidarsi ciecamente, perché quello è l'unico modo sano che conosce per stare e voler stare con una donna a cui vuole bene.
tu continui a sottovalutare la fiducia rispetto al senso di proprietà, cosa da cui, almeno io, mi sono affrancata velocemente.


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Luglio 2008)

girasole ha detto:


> ciao
> non so che dirti sinceramente..mi trovo anche io in una situazione simile, anzi forse peggio...legata da anni ad una persona e tentata da un altro perche non mi sento piu appagata da tanto tempo e...
> 
> la tentazione è tanta e lui ..bellissimo, ma proprio tanta solo che ho paura di mettermi in una situazione di m...
> ...


...tutti quelli che si ritrovano nelle vs. stesse situazioni hanno paura di mettersi in situazioni di m... ma vigliacca porca se qualcuno pensa e riflette sul fatto che si sta con una persona e si pensa ad un'altra...quest'ultima cosa pare normalissima...
Boh...
Air


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma perché si incazza? perché tu hai dato il suo numero senza il suo consenso o perché non ama le sorprese?
> 
> cioè, ma rendiamoci conto... per te una donna è una proprietà privata...
> andiamo bene...


 
ANNA A, scusami, ma capisci quello che scrivo?? Se non lo capisci dimmelo che te lo rispiego in un altro modo!

1) io non sono possessivo
2) se sono geloso, non sono morboso e lascio a mia moglie la totale libertà
3) io il numero di mia moglie lo do perchè non ho problemi ne di fiducia, ne di preoccupazione
4) sono gli altri uomini che non chiedono il numero di una moglie perchè sanno che sarebbero comunque sospettati
5) mia moglie si incazza se do il suo numero, oltre che essere una battuta, significa che lei non ama essere disturbata per nessuna ragione, quindi non desidera che io dia a qualcuno l'opportunità di contattarla
6) in quanto alla proprietà privata, nessuno lo è mai verso nessuno, ma nel rapporto di amore, durante la passione che sembra tu non conoscere, è normale sentire/provare possesso


Se c'è qualcosa che non ti è chiaro, chiedi senza problemi, ma non giungere a conclusioni affrettate come hai fatto nei tuoi precedenti post


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> un ragazzo di 24 anni può essere così speciale da fidarsi ciecamente, perché quello è l'unico modo sano che conosce per stare e voler stare con una donna a cui vuole bene.
> tu continui a sottovalutare la fiducia rispetto al senso di proprietà, cosa da cui, almeno io, mi sono affrancata velocemente.


OK, allora diciamo che lui è FIDUCIOSAMENTE CORNUTO, così non sottovalutiamo nulla


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Luglio 2008)

Boh...secondo me sicuramente ci scapperà una bella slinguazzata..E dalla slinguazzata si passerà alla trombata che fa anche rima.
Non mi sento di accusarla perchè credo che cmq la ragazza sia ancora nell'età in cui ci sa le ossa, a proprie spese e a spese degli altri, però quello che mi fa incazzare a volte sono questi sensi di colpa che cercano di dipingere un tradimento come uno sacrificio.
Insomma..Un pò di maturità anche quando si mettono le corna non guasterebbe.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dipende solo dal fatto se tu permetti agli eventi di condizionare la tua vita!!!
> 
> Io do fiducia perchè nessuno può condizionare la mia vita, le mie azioni sono sempre state tutte ponderate, anche le cazzate


non è che glielo permetto: lo fanno.
io dò fiducia perchè è l'unico senso vero del volere davvero bene a qualcuno e non è che mi devo convincere, mi viene spontaneo.


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Luglio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Boh...secondo me sicuramente ci scapperà una bella slinguazzata..E dalla slinguazzata si passerà alla trombata che fa anche rima.
> Non mi sento di accusarla perchè credo che cmq la ragazza sia ancora nell'età in cui ci sa le ossa, a proprie spese e a spese degli altri, *però quello che mi fa incazzare a volte sono questi sensi di colpa che cercano di dipingere un tradimento come uno sacrificio.*
> *Insomma..Un pò di maturità anche quando si mettono le corna non guasterebbe*.
> 
> ...
















  ti adoro


----------



## Verena67 (24 Luglio 2008)

che noia, che barba che noia....


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che noia, che barba che noia....


...sempre io e te, tu ed io...ma guarda che io sono stufa, eh...almeno loro si tradiscono perchè si amano...e noi?





Air


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ANNA A, scusami, ma capisci quello che scrivo?? Se non lo capisci dimmelo che te lo rispiego in un altro modo!
> 
> 1) io non sono possessivo
> 2) se sono geloso, non sono morboso e lascio a mia moglie la totale libertà
> ...


rispondo al punto 6.
non è vero che è normale, ma viene normalmente scambiato per vero amore, quando, invece nasconde molte insicurezze.
vedi, è molto facile attribuire alla gelosia un significato che equivale a dire più sei geloso e più ami.
proviamo a ragionare su di un altro livello?
per me l'amore non ha ragione di essere se non può chiamarsi fiducia di primo nome e amore di cognome.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...s*empre io e te, tu ed io...ma guarda che io sono stufa, eh*...almeno loro si tradiscono perchè si amano...e noi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che stai a 'ddi?!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK, allora diciamo che lui è FIDUCIOSAMENTE CORNUTO, così non sottovalutiamo nulla


meglio fiduciosamente cornuto, ti dirò, che infelicemente diffidente.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che stai a 'ddi?!


secondo me faceva il verso a sandra e raimondo


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> meglio fiduciosamente cornuto, ti dirò, che infelicemente diffidente.


Questa è una sacrosanta verità  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann

PS..Va che ci sono stato nella tua cittadina. Ma lo sai che è proprio caruccia?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me faceva il verso a sandra e raimondo


 
avevo il sospetto...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa è una sacrosanta verità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


caruccia è caruccia... e poi io vivo nella parte pettinata, cioè on the river side 

	
	
		
		
	


	




prossima volta fate un fischio.


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2008)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa è una sacrosanta verità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che glielo permetto: lo fanno.
> *io dò fiducia perchè è l'unico senso vero del volere davvero bene* a qualcuno e non è che mi devo convincere, *mi viene spontaneo*.


Appunto, diciamo la stessa identica cosa...... ciò non toglie che io non vivo con l'osso al naso e certi atteggiamenti mi stuzzicano la fantasia


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> rispondo al punto 6.
> non è vero che è normale, ma viene normalmente scambiato per vero amore, quando, invece nasconde molte insicurezze.
> vedi, è molto facile attribuire alla gelosia un significato che equivale a dire più sei geloso e più ami.
> proviamo a ragionare su di un altro livello?
> per me l'amore non ha ragione di essere se non può chiamarsi fiducia di primo nome e amore di cognome.


Discutiamo sul punto 6 e sulla gelosia.

Un rapporto d'amore intelligente prevede che esista un pizzico di gelosia perchè nella gelosia rientrano quelle esperienze che hai con il partner che sai essere solo tuoi. Ci sono delle intimità che non vuoi condividere con nessuno e ti scoccia un mondo sapere che sono distribuite a piene mani altrove.

La gelosia però deve essere come il sale che insapora una pietanza e non deve essere troppo, altrimenti il cibo è immangiabile.

La fiducia per me è a prescindere dall'amore, perchè hai fiducia anche di un amico, di un collega, di fratello, la fiducia è qualcosa che non è specificatamente legata all'amore, è necessario che ci sia, come deve esserci in tutti i rapporti personali che hai con chiunque, diversamente non avresti di che parlare


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *meglio fiduciosamente cornuto*, ti dirò, che infelicemente diffidente.


Chiedilo a tutti i cornuti che si sono svegliati un giorno e hanno scoperto di portare le corna se sono felici


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Discutiamo sul punto 6 e sulla gelosia.
> 
> Un rapporto d'amore intelligente prevede che esista un pizzico di gelosia perchè nella gelosia rientrano quelle esperienze che hai con il partner che sai essere solo tuoi. *Ci sono delle intimità che non vuoi condividere con nessuno e ti scoccia un mondo sapere che sono distribuite a piene mani altrove.*
> 
> ...


 
Non sono d'accordo. La fiducia non è a prescindere dall'amore. Se non mi fido non amo, è impossibile per me. 

ps quali sono queste intimità?


----------



## LDS (24 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Discutiamo sul punto 6 e sulla gelosia.
> 
> Un rapporto d'amore intelligente prevede che esista un pizzico di gelosia perchè nella gelosia rientrano quelle esperienze che hai con il partner che sai essere solo tuoi. Ci sono delle intimità che non vuoi condividere con nessuno e ti scoccia un mondo sapere che sono distribuite a piene mani altrove.
> 
> ...


Cioè, scusa se chiedo, ma secondo te la parola fiducia con connotazione affettiva amorosa è paragonabile alla parola fiducia rivolta a tuo fratello, o al tuo capo, o al vicino di casa, o al cognato dell'amico dello zio di tuo cugino di terzo grado?
No perchè mi era parso di capire che tu intavoli una discussione, o come hai detto te, un rapporto personale con una persona e quindi ti fidi. Bè, a mio avviso, prendi un treno merci di cinquecento metri che viaggia a duecento all'ora dove non batte il sole ogni cinque minuti in questo modo.
Fidarsi del tuo partner, mettere la tua vita nelle sue mani, mi sembra non paragonabile a null'altro.
Poi ha ragione Anna.
*meglio fiduciosamente cornuto*, ti dirò, che infelicemente diffidente. 
Ma ovviamente è tutto molto soggettivo.


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2008)

*Ld*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Cioè, scusa se chiedo, ma secondo te la parola fiducia con connotazione affettiva amorosa è paragonabile alla parola fiducia rivolta a tuo fratello, o al tuo capo, o al vicino di casa, o al cognato dell'amico dello zio di tuo cugino di terzo grado?
> No perchè mi era parso di capire che tu intavoli una discussione, o come hai detto te, un rapporto personale con una persona e quindi ti fidi. Bè, a mio avviso, prendi un treno merci di cinquecento metri che viaggia a duecento all'ora dove non batte il sole ogni cinque minuti in questo modo.
> Fidarsi del tuo partner, mettere la tua vita nelle sue mani, mi sembra non paragonabile a null'altro.
> Poi ha ragione Anna.
> ...


Basterebbe liquidarti con "specie se il cornuto non sei tu"!!!  
Ma non é mio costume e rispondo perché questo post é proprio a un tanto al braccio.
La fiducia é un sentimento di affidabilità che ha gradi e valori... la fiducia al tuo bottegaio non é paragobabile a quella della tua donna, o di qualunque altro parente, amico o affine... solo che tutto sta a vedere come la si imposta... mi spiego, tu non dai fiducia nella famosa intavolata di discussione, ma come si spiega la negazione alla fiducia che offri a chi si fida di te e te la consegna completamente?  Strana cosa questa affidabilità sempre in entrata e di quando in quando in uscita.  
Insomma non si possono fare scale di valori perché differente é lil grado di fiducia e differente la NOSTRA sensazione di coerenza e correttezza nell'affidare ed affidarsi. A te il discorso ora suona estraneo... aspetta di arrivare ad un vero innamoramento e di trovare sulla tua strada una persona che tratta la fiducia specularmente a te.... 
Detto questo ritengo che la fiducia si debba meritare e conquistare... ergo mai data fiducia a vanvera, tanto meno a chi per parentela, amicizia o relazione pensa di averla per decreto o grazia ricevuta. A volte si crede di avere la fiducia di qualcuno e si ha solo la sua "distrazione" tanto che non vede quel che dovrebbe... 
Per chiudere... chi si fida vive bene... chi non si fida per pricipio vive bene uguale ma parato!!! 
Bruja


----------



## LDS (24 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Basterebbe liquidarti con "specie se il cornuto non sei tu"!!!
> Ma non é mio costume e rispondo perché questo post é proprio a un tanto al braccio.
> La fiducia é un sentimento di affidabilità che ha gradi e valori... la fiducia al tuo bottegaio non é paragobabile a quella della tua donna, o di qualunque altro parente, amico o affine... solo che tutto sta a vedere come la si imposta... mi spiego, tu non dai fiducia nella famosa intavolata di discussione, ma come si spiega la negazione alla fiducia che offri a chi si fida di te e te la consegna completamente?  Strana cosa questa affidabilità sempre in entrata e di quando in quando in uscita.
> Insomma non si possono fare scale di valori perché differente é lil grado di fiducia e differente la NOSTRA sensazione di coerenza e correttezza nell'affidare ed affidarsi. A te il discorso ora suona estraneo... aspetta di arrivare ad un vero innamoramento e di trovare sulla tua strada una persona che tratta la fiducia specularmente a te....
> ...



Questo è sicuro.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. La fiducia non è a prescindere dall'amore. Se non mi fido non amo, è impossibile per me.
> 
> ps quali sono queste intimità?


 
Decisamente oggi non riesco a spiegarmi!

Io non ho detto che si ama senza fiducia, ho detto che la fiducia è un argomento a parte di tutto perchè la fiducia è necessaria in tutti i rapporti con le persone con cui ci relazioniamo.

Le intimità??

Persino entrare nel bagno mentre lei si trucca può essere un intimità che vorresti fosse soltanto tua


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Cioè, scusa se chiedo, ma secondo te la parola fiducia con connotazione affettiva amorosa è paragonabile alla parola fiducia rivolta a tuo fratello, o al tuo capo, o al vicino di casa, o al cognato dell'amico dello zio di tuo cugino di terzo grado?
> No perchè mi era parso di capire che tu intavoli una discussione, o come hai detto te, un rapporto personale con una persona e quindi ti fidi. Bè, a mio avviso, prendi un treno merci di cinquecento metri che viaggia a duecento all'ora dove non batte il sole ogni cinque minuti in questo modo.
> Fidarsi del tuo partner, mettere la tua vita nelle sue mani, mi sembra non paragonabile a null'altro.
> Poi ha ragione Anna.
> ...


 
In effetti la fiducia è qualcosa che SI PRENDE come fai tu con la tua fidanzata, decisamente sei un bel pulpito, LEI SI FIDA DI TE ed è felicemente CORNUTA.

Voglio nuovamente precisare che la FIDUCIA è qualcosa che non c'entra SPECIFICATAMENTE con l'amore, mentre la GELOSIA ne è FIGLIA!!!

Forse non è chiara la lingua italiana, ma con un piccolo sforzo si può intendere che io non dico che la fiducia la si da in uguale misura a tutti, ma che SE SI AMA, forse qualche piccolo segno di gelosia può salbare il CULO A CUI TU FAI RIFERIMENO da spiacevoli sorprese.

Voglio anche aggiungere che un partner sapere di essere oggetto di gelosia "controllata" dal compagno, fa anche piacere perchè dimostra l'interesse verso la coppia, ma mi rendo conto che chi VIVE CALPESTANDO I SENTIMENTI, possa non comprendere questo concetto


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

Lancillotto la fiducia e' una cosa seria, e' una cosa che ci vuole tempo a costruirla, a portare su come se fosse un edificio ... una vita per costruirla, ed un attimo per buttarla giu' dal ponte.


A me ci son voluti 20anni per aver fiducia cieca in mio marito, eppure ... l'ha demolita, con le sue stesse mani. 

Ora son 5anni che sto/stiamo cercando di ri-costruirla, finche' c'e' vita c'e' speranza ... ci riuscira lui? ... potro' mai fidarmi di nuovo di lui?

 MAH!


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lancillotto la fiducia e' una cosa seria, e' una cosa che ci vuole tempo a costruirla, a portare su come se fosse un edificio ... una vita per costruirla, ed un attimo per buttarla giu' dal ponte.
> 
> 
> A me ci son voluti 20anni per aver fiducia cieca in mio marito, eppure ... l'ha demolita, con le sue stesse mani.
> ...


In effetti ho scritto anche questo, dificilissimo da costruire, facilissimo da distruggere.....

Poi ho detto che io do fiducia a tutti, ma la do perchè non permetto a nessuno di crearmi problemi, nel senso che mi fido di te fino a prova contraria, ma non ti metto in mano il mio portafogli il primo giorno che ti incontro, ogni giorno che passa però capisco la tua affidabilità perchè ti permetto di dimostrarla nel tempo


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti ho scritto anche questo, dificilissimo da costruire, facilissimo da distruggere.....
> *
> Poi ho detto che io do fiducia a tutti, ma la do perchè non permetto a nessuno di crearmi problemi, nel senso che mi fido di te fino a prova contraria, ma non ti metto in mano il mio portafogli il primo giorno che ti incontro, ogni giorno che passa però capisco la tua affidabilità perchè ti permetto di dimostrarla nel tempo*


Chiaro ... anche io sono aperta agli altri, alle nuove conoscenze nei limiti consentiti ... se sbagliano peggio per loro, non perdono ... il perdono e' riservato solo alle persone amate, e qualche volta manco a loro, dipende dalla gravita' del caso.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiaro ... anche io sono aperta agli altri, alle nuove conoscenze nei limiti consentiti ... se sbagliano peggio per loro, non perdono ... il perdono e' riservato solo alle persone amate, e qualche volta manco a loro, dipende dalla gravita' del caso.


 
Il perdono è un altro argomento, spesso è bello perdonare perchè serve a noi stessi per vivere meglio.

Il perdono però non significa ritornare a vivere come prima, ma aver ridimensionato il dolore e la persona che te lo ha causato


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il perdono è un altro argomento, spesso è bello perdonare perchè serve a noi stessi per vivere meglio.
> 
> Il perdono però non significa *ritornare a vivere come prima*, ma aver ridimensionato il dolore e la persona che te lo ha causato



Mai e poi mai si potra' ritornare a vivere come prima, di questo ne sono certa.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (25 Luglio 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> bastavano due righe!!!
> allora non mi sembra un problema così grave.
> o ti butti o ti tiri in dietro!!!!
> 
> facile? nooo


 

direi difficilissimo


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Decisamente oggi non riesco a spiegarmi!
> 
> Io non ho detto che si ama senza fiducia, ho detto che la fiducia è un argomento a parte di tutto perchè la fiducia è necessaria in tutti i rapporti con le persone con cui ci relazioniamo.
> 
> ...


 
Urca Lanci... Vero, la fiducia è necessaria in tutti i rapporti.


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> la fiducia e' una cosa seria, e' una cosa che ci vuole tempo a costruirla, a portare su come se fosse un edificio ... una vita per costruirla, ed *un attimo per buttarla giu' dal ponte*.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Luglio 2008)

Concordo.

Una cosa sconvolgente nei rapporti adulterini è l'intimità spicciola, quella extra - sesso.

Tipo appunto entrare in bagno mentre c'è l'altro che si lava i denti o si trucca...anche perché abbiamo tutti abitudini diverse, consolidate in anni di vita insieme.

Sono quei momenti stridenti che, come mi ha detto Persa l'altro ieri, ti fanno capire che non lasceresti la tua casa di sempre per una suite d'albergo, per quanto lussuosissima...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Luglio 2008)

per me non è vero che serve una vita per costruire la fiducia.
o c'è o non c'è, ma da subito. lo capisci subito e non servono prove. ti fidi e basta, perché la fiducia non è fatta di fatti ma di sentimento, solo che in troppi confondono la fiducia con un conto dare/avere.
venire traditi, se si intende in questo modo la fiducia, non fa male all'ego, fa male al cuore.


----------



## Old geisha (25 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me non è vero che serve una vita per costruire la fiducia.
> o c'è o non c'è, ma da subito. lo capisci subito e non servono prove. ti fidi e basta, perché la fiducia non è fatta di fatti ma di sentimento, solo che in troppi confondono la fiducia con un conto dare/avere.
> venire traditi, se si intende in questo modo la fiducia, non fa male all'ego, fa male al cuore.


donna saggia


----------



## lale75 (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti ho scritto anche questo, dificilissimo da costruire, facilissimo da distruggere.....
> 
> Poi ho detto che io do fiducia a tutti, ma la do perchè non permetto a nessuno di crearmi problemi, nel senso che mi fido di te fino a prova contraria, ma non ti metto in mano il mio portafogli il primo giorno che ti incontro, ogni giorno che passa però capisco la tua affidabilità perchè ti permetto di dimostrarla nel tempo


 
Io sono una che dà piena fiducia, da subito. Sono gelosa, certo( e trovo sia un segno di interesse per la persona che amo), ma in modo equilibrato. Poi se dovessi scoprire che la mia fiducia l'ho mal riposta non perdonerei mai, ma non per  l'affronto, solo che so che sarebbe inutile perchè non riuscirei mai a fidarmi di nuovo, vivrei nel dubbio e vivrei male e farei vivere male anche l'altro che magari a tradirmi di nuovo non ci pensa proprio.
Trovo, poi, che la mancanza di fiducia rovini la storia soprattutto per chi non si fida: insomma vivi tutta la vita aspettandoti il peggio, guardandoti le spalle e non ti accorgi di quello che hai ORA QUI, vedi solo alle spalle ma non vedi cos'hai davanti.
Se il matrimonio durerà 2 anni o 50 e poi ci saranno le corna io avrò vissuto 2 o 50 anni di una storia bellissima, appagante, con un uomo che era il centro del mio mondo. Poi ci saranno le corna e la storia sarà irrimediabilmente finita, ma quegli anni saranno stati vissuti in pieno . Lui, invece, avrà passato tutto quel tempo (tanto o poco che sia) nel terrore di essere ferito e non si sarà mai goduto in pieno gli anni belli.
Non so se si è capito, è un pò contorto forse ma è un discorso che negli anni ho ripetuto allo sfinimento a mio marito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sono una che dà piena fiducia, da subito. Sono gelosa, certo( e trovo sia un segno di interesse per la persona che amo), ma in modo equilibrato. Poi se dovessi scoprire che la mia fiducia l'ho mal riposta non perdonerei mai, ma non per l'affronto, solo che so che sarebbe inutile perchè non riuscirei mai a fidarmi di nuovo, vivrei nel dubbio e vivrei male e farei vivere male anche l'altro che magari a tradirmi di nuovo non ci pensa proprio.
> Trovo, poi, che la mancanza di fiducia rovini la storia soprattutto per chi non si fida: insomma vivi tutta la vita aspettandoti il peggio, guardandoti le spalle e non ti accorgi di quello che hai ORA QUI, vedi solo alle spalle ma non vedi cos'hai davanti.
> Se il matrimonio durerà 2 anni o 50 e poi ci saranno le corna io avrò vissuto 2 o 50 anni di una storia bellissima, appagante, con un uomo che era il centro del mio mondo. Poi ci saranno le corna e la storia sarà irrimediabilmente finita, ma quegli anni saranno stati vissuti in pieno . Lui, invece, avrà passato tutto quel tempo (tanto o poco che sia) nel terrore di essere ferito e non si sarà mai goduto in pieno gli anni belli.
> Non so se si è capito, è un pò contorto forse ma è un discorso che negli anni ho ripetuto allo sfinimento a mio marito


Forse tu non comprendi che quando sei tradito quei 2 o 50 anni ti si sgretolano davanti come una castello di sabbia...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sono una che dà piena fiducia, da subito. Sono gelosa, certo( e trovo sia un segno di interesse per la persona che amo), ma in modo equilibrato. Poi se dovessi scoprire che la mia fiducia l'ho mal riposta non perdonerei mai, ma non per l'affronto, solo che so che sarebbe inutile perchè non riuscirei mai a fidarmi di nuovo, vivrei nel dubbio e vivrei male e farei vivere male anche l'altro che magari a tradirmi di nuovo non ci pensa proprio.
> Trovo, poi, che la mancanza di fiducia rovini la storia soprattutto per chi non si fida: insomma vivi tutta la vita aspettandoti il peggio, guardandoti le spalle e non ti accorgi di quello che hai ORA QUI, vedi solo alle spalle ma non vedi cos'hai davanti.
> Se il matrimonio durerà 2 anni o 50 e poi ci saranno le corna io avrò vissuto 2 o 50 anni di una storia bellissima, appagante, con un uomo che era il centro del mio mondo. Poi ci saranno le corna e la storia sarà irrimediabilmente finita, ma quegli anni saranno stati vissuti in pieno . Lui, invece, avrà passato tutto quel tempo (tanto o poco che sia) nel terrore di essere ferito e non si sarà mai goduto in pieno gli anni belli.
> Non so se si è capito, è un pò contorto forse ma è un discorso che negli anni ho ripetuto allo sfinimento a mio marito


totalmente d'accordo con te


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse tu non comprendi che quando sei tradito quei 2 o 50 anni ti si sgretolano davanti come una castello di sabbia...


quindi tu butti via l'acqua del secchio insieme al bambino?
niente è salvabile?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi tu butti via l'acqua del secchio insieme al bambino?
> niente è salvabile?


Il bambino...


----------



## lale75 (25 Luglio 2008)

Non mi sono spiegata forse. Io non sto dicendo che non soffrirei per lo sgretolarsi della mia vita conseguente alle corna, sto dicendo che chi vive una relazione senza avere fiducia nel partner non è MAI VERAMENTE FELICE perchè si guarda sempre alle spalle aspettandosi il peggio, un peggio che magari non arriverà mai perchè magari il tuo compagno non ti farà mai le corna. E se te le farà soffrirai come un cane, la storia andrà a puttane e non sarà mai più recuperabile ma tu, fino a quel momento, sei stato veramente felice.
Scusate se riporto sempre tutto alla mia personale esperienza ma io credo che alla fine non esserti fidato MAI di tuo marito/moglie a cosa ti è servito? non certo ad evitare le corna che tanto se capita ti arrivano comunque. Ti è servito solo a poter dire "Hai visto? lo sapevo che non potevo fidarmi" bella soddisfazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata forse. Io non sto dicendo che non soffrirei per lo sgretolarsi della mia vita conseguente alle corna, sto dicendo che chi vive una relazione senza avere fiducia nel partner non è MAI VERAMENTE FELICE perchè si guarda sempre alle spalle aspettandosi il peggio, un peggio che magari non arriverà mai perchè magari il tuo compagno non ti farà mai le corna. E se te le farà soffrirai come un cane, la storia andrà a puttane e non sarà mai più recuperabile ma tu, fino a quel momento, sei stato veramente felice.
> Scusate se riporto sempre tutto alla mia personale esperienza ma io credo che alla fine non esserti fidato MAI di tuo marito/moglie a cosa ti è servito? non certo ad evitare le corna che tanto se capita ti arrivano comunque. Ti è servito solo a poter dire "Hai visto? lo sapevo che non potevo fidarmi" bella soddisfazione


Non intendevo dire che è giusto non fidarsi ...io mi sono fidata (sono fiduciosa di natura ...per la presunzione che nessuno avrebbe cuore di tradire o imbrogliare una persona fiduciosa come me...) intendevo un'altra cosa.
Credo che chi è insicuro per natura o per esperienze pregresse non ce la faccia proprio a dare fiducia, non riesca proprio ad affidarsi e questo sia una cosa da comprendere (se la persona e la relazione interessano) e non da sminuire o ridicolizzare perché così facendo non lo si aiuterà mai a liberarsi da quelle ombre che oscurano il rapporto.


----------



## lale75 (25 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che è giusto non fidarsi ...io mi sono fidata (sono fiduciosa di natura ...per la presunzione che nessuno avrebbe cuore di tradire o imbrogliare una persona fiduciosa come me...) intendevo un'altra cosa.
> Credo che chi è insicuro per natura o per esperienze pregresse non ce la faccia proprio a dare fiducia, non riesca proprio ad affidarsi e questo sia una cosa da comprendere (se la persona e la relazione interessano) e non da sminuire o ridicolizzare perché così facendo non lo si aiuterà mai a liberarsi da quelle ombre che oscurano il rapporto.


 
Certo è vero che chi è già stato ferito una volta fa fatica a fidarsi, è comprensibile ed umano; ma questo non può significare per chi ti sta accanto dover pagare tutta la vita il prezzo di un errore che altri hanno commesso. Io sono quasi 10 anni che sto con un uomo tradito ed umiliato dalla sua precedente fidanzata: ho acconsentito a ridimensionare il mio carattere esuberante per paura di vederlo soffrire, a cambiare il mio modo di vestire ed ho rinunciato a molte amicizie sia maschili che femminili perchè in ogni cosa lui rivedeva la su precedente storia. Lei aveva tradito dopo aver cambiato lavoro e allora lui non voleva che io cambiassi lavoro, lei usciva con le amiche per andare a uomini e allora io non potevo uscire con le amiche...pensavo che avrebbe capito che IO NON SONO LEI ma non è stato così. Ora siamo sposati, stiamo assieme da 10 anni eppure se mi vede parlare con un collega la sua mente torna alla sua precedente storia. Io ho capito che chi ha sofferto ha diritto a leccarsi le ferite ma ad un certo punto queste ferite DEVONO guarire altrimenti resterai sanguinante tutta la vita


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me non è vero che serve una vita per costruire la fiducia.
> o c'è o non c'è, ma da subito. lo capisci subito e non servono prove. ti fidi e basta, perché la fiducia non è fatta di fatti ma di sentimento, *solo che in troppi confondono la fiducia con un conto dare/avere.*
> venire traditi, se si intende in questo modo la fiducia, non fa male all'ego, fa male al cuore.


 
E' vero che lo capisci subito. Ma delle volte non vuoi vedere e non vuoi sentire. Bisognerebbe sempre fidarsi dell'istinto. Che non sbaglia mai.


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ho capito che chi ha sofferto ha diritto a leccarsi le ferite ma ad un certo punto queste ferite DEVONO guarire altrimenti resterai sanguinante tutta la vita


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo è vero che chi è già stato ferito una volta fa fatica a fidarsi, è comprensibile ed umano; ma questo non può significare per chi ti sta accanto dover pagare tutta la vita il prezzo di un errore che altri hanno commesso. Io sono quasi 10 anni che sto con un uomo tradito ed umiliato dalla sua precedente fidanzata: ho acconsentito a ridimensionare il mio carattere esuberante per paura di vederlo soffrire, a cambiare il mio modo di vestire ed ho rinunciato a molte amicizie sia maschili che femminili perchè in ogni cosa lui rivedeva la su precedente storia. Lei aveva tradito dopo aver cambiato lavoro e allora lui non voleva che io cambiassi lavoro, lei usciva con le amiche per andare a uomini e allora io non potevo uscire con le amiche...pensavo che avrebbe capito che IO NON SONO LEI ma non è stato così. Ora siamo sposati, stiamo assieme da 10 anni eppure se mi vede parlare con un collega la sua mente torna alla sua precedente storia. Io ho capito che chi ha sofferto ha diritto a leccarsi le ferite ma ad un certo punto queste ferite DEVONO guarire altrimenti resterai sanguinante tutta la vita


Scusa se te lo dico, ma credo che il tuo atteggiamento remissivo e accomodante invece di tranquillizzarlo lo abbia rafforzato nel suo pregiudizio che siano gli atteggiamenti e le occasioni a contare e non le persone.
Mi sembra che tu abbia rinunciato a una parte di te e della tua vita nella speranza che lui si rassicurasse, ma hai, invece, rafforzato le sue insicurezze.


----------



## Old Glicine (25 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> ma ad un certo punto queste ferite DEVONO guarire altrimenti resterai sanguinante tutta la vita


Io mi sento sanguinante....


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Io mi sento sanguinante....


Glicine la forza si trova dentro di sè, nella gioia o nel dolore...


----------



## lale75 (25 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo dico, ma credo che il tuo atteggiamento remissivo e accomodante invece di tranquillizzarlo lo abbia rafforzato nel suo pregiudizio che siano gli atteggiamenti e le occasioni a contare e non le persone.
> Mi sembra che tu abbia rinunciato a una parte di te e della tua vita nella speranza che lui si rassicurasse, ma hai, invece, rafforzato le sue insicurezze.


 
Eh, brava, hai proprio centrato in pieno il problema. Credevo che così facendo avrei potuto fargli capire che non aveva nulla di cui aver paura ed invece mi sono resa conto che ho sbagliato tutto perchè le sue insicurezze anzichè diminuire sono aumentate. E' storia di pochi giorni fa la sfuriata per avermi visto parlare per strada con un amico e ti assicuro che mi ha completamente spiazzata; per questo ora ti dico che sono stanca di "capire" che il povero piccolo è stato ferito e tradito, non da me, MAI da me, anzi. Io ho sempre fatto tutto il possibile per dimostrargli la mia totale dedizione alla nostra storia ma credo che  lui si croglioli nella sua insicurezza, ha una specie di "pessimismo preventivo" del tipo: questa la becco prima. MA PRIMA DE CHE???
PS: quello che mi fa rabbia è che lui con la sua ex dopo il tradimento e la dolorosa fine della storia non ci ha neppure mai parlato, non l'ha mai insultata, non le ha mai sputato in un occhio, ha semplicemente covato un rancore sordo che ora fa ricadere su di me.


----------



## lale75 (25 Luglio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Io mi sento sanguinante....


 
Guarda, io non sono mai stata tradita (credo) e quindi forse, come dice mio marito, non posso capire. Però ti parlo da "quella che viene dopo": non è giusto pagare per errori che ha fatto un altro. Noi successivi non abbiamo colpe delle vostre sofferenze, neanche c'eravamo noi ed abbiamo diritto a partire da zero, ad essere giudicati in base ai nostri comportamenti ed ai nostri errori e non a quelli del vostro precedente amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh, brava, hai proprio centrato in pieno il problema. Credevo che così facendo avrei potuto fargli capire che non aveva nulla di cui aver paura ed invece mi sono resa conto che ho sbagliato tutto perchè le sue insicurezze anzichè diminuire sono aumentate. E' storia di pochi giorni fa la sfuriata per avermi visto parlare per strada con un amico e ti assicuro che mi ha completamente spiazzata; per questo ora ti dico che sono stanca di "capire" che il povero piccolo è stato ferito e tradito, non da me, MAI da me, anzi. Io ho sempre fatto tutto il possibile per dimostrargli la mia totale dedizione alla nostra storia ma credo che lui si croglioli nella sua insicurezza, ha una specie di "pessimismo preventivo" del tipo: questa la becco prima. MA PRIMA DE CHE???
> PS: quello che mi fa rabbia è che lui con la sua ex dopo il tradimento e la dolorosa fine della storia non ci ha neppure mai parlato, non l'ha mai insultata, non le ha mai sputato in un occhio, ha semplicemente covato un rancore sordo che ora fa ricadere su di me.


Ma è un meccanismo psicologico.
Tu hai rinforzato i suoi comportamenti.
E' molto difficile ora modificarli.


----------



## Bruja (25 Luglio 2008)

*appunto*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è un meccanismo psicologico.
> Tu hai rinforzato i suoi comportamenti.
> E' molto difficile ora modificarli.


 
Adesso la strada é tutta in salita.... dipende solo se si é disposti a salire...
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa è una sacrosanta verità
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Luglio 2008)

Lale, pero' non so quanto le gelosie di tuo marito dipendano da quanto gli è accaduto in un "altra" vita...o quanto siano caratteriali.

propendo piu' per la seconda...


----------



## Bruja (25 Luglio 2008)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io si.
> ...


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, pero' non so quanto le gelosie di tuo marito dipendano da quanto gli è accaduto in un "altra" vita...o quanto siano caratteriali.
> 
> propendo piu' per la seconda...


Purtroppo ora me ne sto rendendo conto anch'io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io ho acconsentito ad andare incontro alle sue richieste-fissazioni perchè speravo che, una volta capito che ero diversa dall'altra, si sarebbe fidato di me e per quieto vivere, per evitare discussioni e musi lunghi e recriminazioni infinite finivo sempre per accontentarlo. Oggi mi rendo conto che non è servito a nulla, che mio marito mi ama, certamente, ma solo nella misura in cui io rientro nei binari che lui ha stabilito, solo se non deludo le sue aspettative, se mi vesto come una brava ragazza (o come lui ritiene si debba vestire una brava ragazza); ma che non appena esco dal binario il suo giudizio è spietato e senza appello.
Quello che più mi fa rabbia è che lui, come tutti quelli che considerano in credito con la vita per aver sofferto, ha dato a me molto meno amore di quanto non ne abbia ricevuto in cambio; si è dato per scontato che dovessi essere io a dimostrare al povero uomo ferito che lo amavo senza però pretendere analoghe dimopstrazioni di affetto...ora, FORSE, non ho più nulla da dare, non nel senso che non lo amo più, intendiamoci, ma che non volgio più essere quella che dà , che dimostra, che rassicura, che comprende, che perdona, che sopporta...BASTA!


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ora me ne sto rendendo conto anch'io
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ciao Lale, leggendo queste tue parole mi si sono aperti gli occhi!! Sono anch'io in questa situazione (modo di vestirsi a parte, ci mancherebbe anche questo!!) e anch'io voglio dire basta!! E' come stare in una gabbia dorata.....lui ci ama ma non quanto lo amiamo noi e questo non è giusto. Hai ragione: *BASTA!!! *
Abbiamo diritto a ricevere tanto quanto diamo, è sacrosanto se uno dice di amarci no????


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> ciao Lale, leggendo queste tue parole mi si sono aperti gli occhi!! Sono anch'io in questa situazione (modo di vestirsi a parte, ci mancherebbe anche questo!!) e anch'io voglio dire basta!! E' come stare in una gabbia dorata.....lui ci ama ma non quanto lo amiamo noi e questo non è giusto. Hai ragione: *BASTA!!! *
> Abbiamo diritto a ricevere tanto quanto diamo, è sacrosanto se uno dice di amarci no????


 
E' sacrosanto, hai ragione, sarebbe sacrosanto...solo che come lo capisce LUI che la persona "perfetta" (secondo i suoi standard) che tu eri fino a ieri in realtà non sei veramente tu, che ti sei adeguata ad essere quella che lui voleva solo per paura di perderlo o do vederlo soffrire o di dover litigare senza davvero capire neanche per cosa (ti è mai capitato? io ho rischiato la pazzia eh con certe litigate sul nulla). Come lo capisce lui che "tirare i remi in barca" per te non è il segno che non lo ami più, che vuoi scendere dalla barca, ma solo che non ce la fai più a remare controcorrente e che se vuole che sta barca continui ad andare avanti adesso devo remare un pò anche lui?
Perchè io ho intenzione di essere rislouta su questo e devo combattere quella parte di me che lo guarda e pensa che non potrebbe vivere senza e che alla fine la  gabbia dorata è meglio che stare senza di lui, quella parte di me che lui ha portato a pensare che se fossi come sono veramente non sarei degna del suo amore...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' sacrosanto, hai ragione, sarebbe sacrosanto...solo che come lo capisce LUI che la persona "perfetta" (secondo i suoi standard) che tu eri fino a ieri in realtà non sei veramente tu, che ti sei adeguata ad essere quella che lui voleva solo per paura di perderlo o do vederlo soffrire o di dover litigare senza davvero capire neanche per cosa (ti è mai capitato? io ho rischiato la pazzia eh con certe litigate sul nulla). Come lo capisce lui che "tirare i remi in barca" per te non è il segno che non lo ami più, che vuoi scendere dalla barca, ma solo che non ce la fai più a remare controcorrente e che se vuole che sta barca continui ad andare avanti adesso devo remare un pò anche lui?
> Perchè io ho intenzione di essere rislouta su questo e devo combattere quella parte di me che lo guarda e pensa che non potrebbe vivere senza e che alla fine la gabbia dorata è meglio che stare senza di lui, quella parte di me che lui ha portato a pensare che se fossi come sono veramente non sarei degna del suo amore...


è più grande di te, di età?


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è più grande di te, di età?


Poco più grande, 5 anni


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' sacrosanto, hai ragione, sarebbe sacrosanto...solo che come lo capisce LUI che la persona "perfetta" (secondo i suoi standard) che tu eri fino a ieri in realtà non sei veramente tu, che ti sei adeguata ad essere quella che lui voleva solo per paura di perderlo o do vederlo soffrire o di dover litigare senza davvero capire neanche per cosa (ti è mai capitato? io ho rischiato la pazzia eh con certe litigate sul nulla). Come lo capisce lui che "tirare i remi in barca" per te non è il segno che non lo ami più, che vuoi scendere dalla barca, ma solo che non ce la fai più a remare controcorrente e che se vuole che sta barca continui ad andare avanti adesso devo remare un pò anche lui?
> Perchè io ho intenzione di essere rislouta su questo e devo combattere quella parte di me che lo guarda e pensa che non potrebbe vivere senza e che alla fine la gabbia dorata è meglio che stare senza di lui, quella parte di me che lui ha portato a pensare che se fossi come sono veramente non sarei degna del suo amore...


Mamma mia Lale, mi togli le parole di bocca...quelle parole soffocate per paua delle sue ritorsioni....per paura di perderlo.....
Anch'io vorrei essere risoluta ma mi chiedo: per esserlo veramente devo arrivare a toccare il fondo (e cominciare a scavare!) o devo impormelo fin da ora? e se lo faccio fin da ora, potrei pentirmene e rimpiangere di non aver aspettato (ma in fondo, aspettato cosa non lo so!) o dopo mi sentirò sollevata e riuscirò finalemnente ad essere me stessa senza paura???


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Mamma mia Lale, mi togli le parole di bocca...quelle parole soffocate per paua delle sue ritorsioni....per paura di perderlo.....
> Anch'io vorrei essere risoluta ma mi chiedo: per esserlo veramente devo arrivare a toccare il fondo (e cominciare a scavare!) o devo impormelo fin da ora? e se lo faccio fin da ora, potrei pentirmene e rimpiangere di non aver aspettato (ma in fondo, aspettato cosa non lo so!) o dopo mi sentirò sollevata e riuscirò finalemnente ad essere me stessa senza paura???


lo sbaglio è credere di poter cambiare senza che nullla cambi.
cioè, tu vorresti che lui cambiasse atteggiamento, mentre sei tu che devi cambiare.
devi essere tosta e non avere paura di perdere qualcosa per strada, perché succederà... però alla fine dirai a te stessa che ne è valsa la pena.


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Mamma mia Lale, mi togli le parole di bocca...quelle parole soffocate per paua delle sue ritorsioni....per paura di perderlo.....
> Anch'io vorrei essere risoluta ma mi chiedo: per esserlo veramente devo arrivare a toccare il fondo (e cominciare a scavare!) o devo impormelo fin da ora? e se lo faccio fin da ora, potrei pentirmene e rimpiangere di non aver aspettato (ma in fondo, aspettato cosa non lo so!) o dopo mi sentirò sollevata e riuscirò finalemnente ad essere me stessa senza paura???


 
Non lo so mirty, vorrei tanto avere una risposta che andasse bene per entrambe...ieri ho trovato un amico "IL" mio amico, quello che è stato il mio amico del cuore per un decennio, che sapeva tutto di me e che asciugava tutte le mie lacrime...e a cui, manco a dirlo, ho rinunciato (sono una bastarda lo so) perchè mio marito (all'epoca fidanzato) ritiene, senza timore di smentite, che non possa esistere amicizia fra un uomo ed una donna. Ebbene l'ho visto ieri ed abbiamo parlato per ore come non facevamo da qualche anno ed alla fine lui mi ha detto "Cavolo, sembra solo che tu stia aspettando l'occasione giusta per rompere"...perchè io so che un rapporto "normale" con mio marito sarebbe stato possibile solo se avessi messo io dei paletti sin dall'inizio...ora temo sia troppo tardi, lo vivrebbe come un atto di ribellione senza motivo perchè in dieci anni non gli ho mai fatto capire quanto la disparità nel nostro rapporto mi ferisse. Come si spiega che non è che non ti amo più, anzi, è che pretendo di essere amata anch'io e vaffanculo tu e le tue stronzate del "non tutti lo dimostriamo alla stessa maniera" "non serve dirlo si sa" etc..


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo sbaglio è credere di poter cambiare senza che nullla cambi.
> cioè, tu vorresti che lui cambiasse atteggiamento, mentre sei tu che devi cambiare.
> devi essere tosta e non avere paura di perdere qualcosa per strada, perché succederà... però alla fine dirai a te stessa che ne è valsa la pena.


 
Nella mia situazione se devo essere tosta faccio le valigie e me ne vado.
Come potrei poi dire che ne è valsa la pena?
Certo, addio alle serate senza aprir bocca, addio alla paura di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, addio alla paura di vedere che faccia ha quando entra in casa prima di decidere come comportarsi.......di contro benvenuta solitudine.
Ne vale davvero la pena? Forse, ma i sentimenti dove li mettiamo? Mica posso far finta di dimenticameli.....


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*mirtilla*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Nella mia situazione se devo essere tosta faccio le valigie e me ne vado.
> Come potrei poi dire che ne è valsa la pena?
> Certo, addio alle serate senza aprir bocca, addio alla paura di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, addio alla paura di vedere che faccia ha quando entra in casa prima di decidere come comportarsi.......di contro benvenuta solitudine.
> Ne vale davvero la pena? Forse, ma i sentimenti dove li mettiamo? Mica posso far finta di dimenticameli.....


 
La pena la vale per quel che ti ha convinto a cominciare ed a continuare.... ma i sentimenti si sfaldano, si logorano e se ti serve tempo prenditelo, ma sapendo che hai un fine ed un programma.... aiuta sai... eccome !!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Nella mia situazione se devo essere tosta faccio le valigie e me ne vado.
> Come potrei poi dire che ne è valsa la pena?
> Certo, addio alle serate senza aprir bocca, addio alla paura di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, addio alla paura di vedere che faccia ha quando entra in casa prima di decidere come comportarsi.......di contro benvenuta solitudine.
> Ne vale davvero la pena? Forse, ma i sentimenti dove li mettiamo? Mica posso far finta di dimenticameli.....


certamente ne sarà valsa la pena. ma se non rischi non lo saprai mai.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75;336960[COLOR=magenta ha detto:
			
		

> ]........ è che pretendo di essere amata anch'io e vaffanculo tu e le tue stronzate del "non tutti lo dimostriamo alla stessa maniera" "non serve dirlo si sa" etc[/COLOR]..


 
e de"L'AMORE NON ESISTE".....vogliamo parlarne?? Cavolo Lale, sto pensando che siamo assieme allo stesso uomo! O quando li fanno hanno un unico stampo????


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Nella mia situazione se devo essere tosta faccio le valigie e me ne vado.
> Come potrei poi dire che ne è valsa la pena?
> Certo, addio alle serate senza aprir bocca, addio alla paura di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, addio alla paura di vedere che faccia ha quando entra in casa prima di decidere come comportarsi.......di contro benvenuta solitudine.
> Ne vale davvero la pena? Forse, ma i sentimenti dove li mettiamo? Mica posso far finta di dimenticameli.....


 
Io tempo fa l'ho chiesto a mio marito un momento per pensare, la famosa "pausa di riflessione"; ma nella sua concezione di un rapporto le pause non esistono o resti o vai...e naturalmente tu resti. Anch'io mi dico se voglio fare la dura me ne vado e so bene che se anche lui soffrisse (e soffrirebbe di sicuro) non mi chiederebbe mai di tornare...però adesso mi dico anche che la nostra storia non può essere un guioco dove uno solo pone le regole e le fa rispettare.
Dal mio punto di vista mio marito non vuole sentirsi rinfacciare nulla: lui lavora, è fedele, non esce con gli amici, non guarda le altre donne (non in tua presenza ovviamente, ma anche se le guardasse, purchè le guardasse e basta che male ci sarebbe?) quindi lui non ha nulla da rimproverarsi. Lui è rimasto fedele a sè stesso negli anni, non è cambiato di un grado; tu, invece, per poter giocare al suo gioco hai accettato le sue regole, sempre, protestando forse qualche volta ma finendo per accettarle perchè altrimenti eri fuori dal gioco. 
Quello che è duro da digerire è che ora, cara Mirtilla, abbiamo due scelte, solo due: possiamo decidere che per questo gioco vale la pena accettare di vivere tutta la vita nella "gabbia dorata" che ci hanno costruito i nostri compagni smettendo, però, di rimpiangere come eravamo o potremmo essere (si accetta di essere quello che loro volgiono e basta, fine, una volta per tutte) oppure possaimo decidere di cominciare a dettare anche noi le regole nella consapevolezza, però, che l'altro giocatore con tutta probabailità il nostro gioco non lo vorrà giocare...


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La pena la vale per quel che ti ha convinto a cominciare ed a continuare.... ma i sentimenti si sfaldano, si logorano e se ti serve tempo prenditelo, ma sapendo che hai un fine ed un programma.... aiuta sai... eccome !!!
> Bruja


 
Già, avere un fine aiuta. E quando non lo si ha? A me sembra di nn vedere il futuro con lui, forse è per questo che ho paura a prendermi tempo.....sento che sarebbe un tempo infinito....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e de"L'AMORE NON ESISTE".....vogliamo parlarne?? Cavolo Lale, sto pensando che siamo assieme allo stesso uomo! O quando li fanno hanno un unico stampo????


come per le donne crocerossine... della serie: io lo cambierò!


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*alt...*







mirtilla ha detto:


> Già, avere un fine aiuta. E quando non lo si ha? A me sembra di nn vedere il futuro con lui, forse è per questo che ho paura a prendermi tempo.....sento che sarebbe un tempo infinito....


E chi ha detto che devi avere un fine con lui.... la regola vale anche se lo hai per te stessa....
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e de"L'AMORE NON ESISTE".....vogliamo parlarne?? Cavolo Lale, sto pensando che siamo assieme allo stesso uomo! O quando li fanno hanno un unico stampo????


 
E del "non esiste "fare l'amore", si fa sesso e basta, poi lo puoi chiamare come vuoi ma sempre sesso è, con chiunque lo si faccia"? Temo che di uomini così ce ne siano ben più di due, tesoro...è che per anni stai bene, benissimo a parte quel non so che che stona, una specie di vocina nella testa che ogni tanto ti chiede cosa stai facendo...e poi improvvisamente la voce si mette ad urlare e non puoi più ignorarla...ripeto, a questo punto due sono le possibilità: o fai tacere per sempre la vocina o le dai retta e ti chiedi davvero cosa stai facendo


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Nella mia situazione se devo essere tosta faccio le valigie e me ne vado.
> Come potrei poi dire che ne è valsa la pena?
> Certo, *addio alle serate senza aprir bocca, addio alla paura di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, addio alla paura di vedere che faccia ha quando entra in casa prima di decidere come comportarsi*.......di contro benvenuta solitudine.
> Ne vale davvero la pena? Forse, ma i sentimenti dove li mettiamo? Mica posso far finta di dimenticameli.....


questo è il tuo nuovo ménage?


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come per le donne crocerossine... della serie: io lo cambierò!


 
no nooooooooooooooo Anna! Sono anni che ho dismesso a quel ruolo!!!
Forse proprio per questo preferisco rinunciare.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e de"L'AMORE NON ESISTE".....vogliamo parlarne?? Cavolo Lale, sto pensando che siamo assieme allo stesso uomo! O quando li fanno hanno un unico stampo????


 
di solito quando dicono che l'amore non esiste, non esiste PER TE.

Pero' Lale è sposata. Di fatto è piu' tutelata di te..pensaci Mirtilla. Per il bene tuo e della tua bimba.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è il tuo nuovo ménage?


Direi che non è proprio nuovo, ne avevamo già parlato nn ricordi?
Di nuovo c'è solo che non ce la faccio più.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di solito quando dicono che l'amore non esiste, non esiste PER TE.
> 
> Pero' Lale è sposata. Di fatto è piu' tutelata di te..pensaci Mirtilla. Per il bene tuo e della tua bimba.


 
Sono sempre stata indipendente, non è quello il problema.
E la mia bimba è con suo padre dal 1° luglio, torna tra qualche giorno e tornerebbe a casa sua, non credo sarà un problema.....
Stamattina sono andata a prenotarle i libri per il prox anno scolastico.... già questo è un passo fatto e inconsciamente credo di aver già deciso, anche se con il cuore a pezzi....


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E del "non esiste "fare l'amore", si fa sesso e basta, poi lo puoi chiamare come vuoi ma sempre sesso è, con chiunque lo si faccia"? Temo che di uomini così ce ne siano ben più di due, tesoro...è che per anni stai bene, benissimo a parte quel non so che che stona, una specie di vocina nella testa che ogni tanto ti chiede cosa stai facendo...e poi improvvisamente la voce si mette ad urlare e non puoi più ignorarla...ripeto, a questo punto due sono le possibilità: o fai tacere per sempre la vocina o le dai retta e ti chiedi davvero cosa stai facendo


 
Avevo aperto un thread dal titolo "la vocina maledetta". Credo che ora stia urlando, proprio come dici tu!


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di solito quando dicono che l'amore non esiste, non esiste PER TE.
> 
> Pero' Lale è sposata. Di fatto è piu' tutelata di te..pensaci Mirtilla. Per il bene tuo e della tua bimba.


 
Io sarò incosciente ma della tutela che può darmi il matrimonio me ne frego, intendendo con questo che pur avendo un lavoro-non-lavoro per il momento non chiederei neppure un euro di mantenimento. Mia la scelta di sposarmi, mia la scelta eventualmente di separarmi, mia la responsabilità di mantenermi anche trovandomi un lavoro di notte o nei week end. Forse non ho cpito il tenore del post Vere ma i calcoli economici e del "dove vado cosa faccio come vivo"non debbano entrare nella valutazione sullo stare o meno assieme a qualcuno. Se Mirtilla ha una figlia sarà dovere del padre di sua figlia(che mi pare di capire non sia l'attuale compagno)provvedere a mantenerla


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Avevo aperto un thread dal titolo "la vocina maledetta". Credo che ora stia urlando, proprio come dici tu!


 
La mia urla...poi vado a casa e mio marito è in serata di grazia e allora la vocina tace e io sono contenta. Poi succede qualcosa, qualsiasi minima idiozia, e la vocina ricomincia ad urlare (infatti oggi ho mal di testa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...il probolema è che ultimamente le cose che fanno urlare la vocina sono sempre di più e anche cose per cui prima la vocina se ne stava tranquilla


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> La mia urla...poi vado a casa e mio marito è in serata di grazia e allora la vocina tace e io sono contenta. Poi succede qualcosa, qualsiasi minima idiozia, e la vocina ricomincia ad urlare (infatti oggi ho mal di testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vite parallele.......e dicevano fosse fantascenza!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> .....Se Mirtilla ha una figlia sarà dovere del padre di sua figlia(che mi pare di capire non sia l'attuale compagno)provvedere a mantenerla


 
Infatti è già così. Anch'io non ho voluto il mantenimento. Mio marito (dovrei dire ex ma siamo solo separati) provvede solo per mia figlia.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*mirtilla*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Avevo aperto un thread dal titolo "la vocina maledetta". Credo che ora stia urlando, proprio come dici tu!


 
Non commento, nessuno ne avrebbe il diritto in tanta sofferenza, ma davvero, sei una specie di Florence Nightingale con vocazione al martirio sentimentale.
Non posso che dirti che ti comprendo come donna e come persona, ma devi difendere la tua dignità, la tua vita e la qualità di vita che offri alla tua famiglia (tu e tua figlia)... lui preferisco non definirlo visto che non ne ha neppure il senso di coscienza. 
Credo che se non ora arriverà presto il momento in cui non sarà la scuola o qualunque problema di impatto sociale e fermare la tua reazione, sei troppo intelligente per non averlo capito anche tu.... e buon senso ed intelligenza possono avere da noi noncuranza, ma non si eclissano e prima o poi ti si parano davanti come un gendarme esistenziale che ti chiede cosa stai facendo dell'unica vita che ti é data!!! Tu puoi benissimo stare con quel soggetto.... il problema é che ti devi mettere nella situazione di NON soffrire per lui e di lui.......ed é impossibile per chi ha sentimenti e cuore.
Spesso senza rendercene conto sprechiamo anche quelli...
Bruja


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non commento, nessuno ne avrebbe il diritto in tanta sofferenza, ma davvero, sei una specie di Florence Nightingale con vocazione al martirio sentimentale.
> Non posso che dirti che ti comprendo come donna e come persona, ma devi difendere la tua dignità, la tua vita e la qualità di vita che offri alla tua famiglia (tu e tua figlia)... lui preferisco non definirlo visto che non ne ha neppure il senso di coscienza.
> Credo che se non ora arriverà presto il momento in cui non sarà la scuola o qualunque problema di impatto sociale e fermare la tua reazione, sei troppo intelligente per non averlo capito anche tu.... e buon senso ed intelligenza possono avere da noi noncuranza, ma non si eclissano e prima o poi ti si parano davanti come un gendarme esistenziale che ti chiede cosa stai facendo dell'unica vita che ti é data!!! Tu puoi benissimo stare con quel soggetto.... il problema é che ti devi mettere nella situazione di NON soffrire per lui e di lui.......ed é impossibile per chi ha sentimenti e cuore.
> Spesso senza rendercene conto sprechiamo anche quelli...
> Bruja


Grazie per le tue parole Bruja, grazie davvero. Purtroppo potrai capire che in certe situazioni, proprio per la sofferenza,  l'intelligenza e la dignità vengono messe in stand-by, finchè nn scatta l'istinto di sopravvivenza. Credo di essere a quel punto. Non voglio più che mi tratti come ha fatto fin'ora. Spero solo di poter contare su una buona dose di sangue freddo quando farò le valigie, stasera. E spero anche di trovare una spalla su cui piangere domani o quando mi renderò conto che è finita. A volte mi sento tanto forte, ma altre volte sono così impaurita che quasi nn mi esce il respiro....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sarò incosciente ma della tutela che può darmi il matrimonio me ne frego, intendendo con questo che pur avendo un lavoro-non-lavoro per il momento non chiederei neppure un euro di mantenimento. Mia la scelta di sposarmi, mia la scelta eventualmente di separarmi, mia la responsabilità di mantenermi anche trovandomi un lavoro di notte o nei week end. Forse non ho cpito il tenore del post Vere ma i calcoli economici e del "dove vado cosa faccio come vivo"non debbano entrare nella valutazione sullo stare o meno assieme a qualcuno. Se Mirtilla ha una figlia sarà dovere del padre di sua figlia(che mi pare di capire non sia l'attuale compagno)provvedere a mantenerla


 
Mi guarderei bene dal consigliare a chicchessia di stare in famiglia SOLO per le eventuali tutele economiche/giuridiche.

Ma resta un fatto che la famiglia tali tutele le offre in grado maggiore e una serie di valutazioni vanno fatte al proposito (viviamo nel mondo di realtà...e non in fantasyland).

Ecco perché le separazioni sono eventi così traumatici.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*mirtilla*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole Bruja, grazie davvero. Purtroppo potrai capire che in certe situazioni, proprio per la sofferenza, l'intelligenza e la dignità vengono messe in stand-by, finchè nn scatta l'istinto di sopravvivenza. Credo di essere a quel punto. Non voglio più che mi tratti come ha fatto fin'ora. Spero solo di poter contare su una buona dose di sangue freddo quando farò le valigie, stasera. E spero anche di trovare una spalla su cui piangere domani o quando mi renderò conto che è finita. A volte mi sento tanto forte, ma altre volte sono così impaurita che quasi nn mi esce il respiro....


 
Una sola raccomandazione, come ad una sorella minore, la spallae che cercherai o troverai su cui piangere (meglio appoggiarsi magari), fai che sia sì consolatoria, ma non diventi padrona della tua temporanea fragilità. Ti serve una persona che viaggi al braccio con te, non  che intenda "inizia ad andare che ti seguo... o peggio ti precedo".
Bruja


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una sola raccomandazione, come ad una sorella minore, la spallae che cercherai o troverai su cui piangere (meglio appoggiarsi magari), fai che sia sì consolatoria, ma non diventi padrona della tua temporanea fragilità. Ti serve una persona che viaggi al braccio con te, non che intenda "inizia ad andare che ti seguo... o peggio ti precedo".
> Bruja


Bruja, scusa ma questa nn l'ho capita. La spalla su cui piangere a cui mi riferivo era il poter parlare qui, con voi, per esorcizzare il dolore che sento....
Anche perchè non voglio più saperne di fidanzati e affini d'ora in poi. Preferisco stare da sola che fare sempre questa fine. Che ormai, nella mia vita, è la QUARTA volta che si ripete.
E quattro bastano, no??? O, come dicevo prima, BASTA!!!


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Bruja, scusa ma questa nn l'ho capita. La spalla su cui piangere a cui mi riferivo era il poter parlare qui, con voi, per esorcizzare il dolore che sento....
> Anche perchè non voglio più saperne di fidanzati e affini d'ora in poi. Preferisco stare da sola che fare sempre questa fine. Che ormai, nella mia vita, è la QUARTA volta che si ripete.
> E quattro bastano, no??? O, come dicevo prima, BASTA!!!


 
La mia spalla è qui, puoi farci quello che vuoi.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*mirtilla*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Bruja, scusa ma questa nn l'ho capita. La spalla su cui piangere a cui mi riferivo era il poter parlare qui, con voi, per esorcizzare il dolore che sento....
> Anche perchè non voglio più saperne di fidanzati e affini d'ora in poi. Preferisco stare da sola che fare sempre questa fine. Che ormai, nella mia vita, è la QUARTA volta che si ripete.
> E quattro bastano, no??? O, come dicevo prima, BASTA!!!


Se intendi solo in quel senso, siamo d'accordo, ma credo che la tua vita non possa e non debba avere limitazioni di sorta, specie in questo versante che non può essere penalizzato solo perché hai avuto la sventura di incontrare quattro cialtroni..... 
Adesso questa fase consolatoria é più che opportuna e qui sai che troverai sempre conforto, ma la tua vita a venire, permettimi, é più importante della tua delusione ed anche della funzione di questo forum... e ti spetta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Bruja, scusa ma questa nn l'ho capita. La spalla su cui piangere a cui mi riferivo era il poter parlare qui, con voi, per esorcizzare il dolore che sento....
> Anche perchè non voglio più saperne di fidanzati e affini d'ora in poi. Preferisco stare da sola che fare sempre questa fine. Che ormai, nella mia vita, è la QUARTA volta che si ripete.
> E quattro bastano, no??? O, come dicevo prima, BASTA!!!


 
Permettimi di lodare la tua incrollqabile fede nell'essere umano di sesso masculo: 1 può essere un caso, 2 un caso pietoso, ma 4 è 'na sfiga da non credere. Ma tutti 4 come l'attuale(ossia la fotocopia del mio)?


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Permettimi di lodare la tua incrollqabile fede nell'essere umano di sesso masculo: 1 può essere un caso, 2 un caso pietoso, ma 4 è 'na sfiga da non credere. Ma tutti 4 come l'attuale(ossia la fotocopia del mio)?


No cara, la fotocopia del tuo è solo l'ultima.
Per primo c'è stato mio marito "*il traditore*", il secondo è stato quello del "*ma io nn ti ho mai detto che ti amavo!?!?!*" (dopo due anni di semi-convivenza), il terzo quello del "*vorrei una casa solo per noi............. cioè per me e i mei figli*" (dopo tre anni che andava e veniva da casa mia) e poi l'ultimo di cui già sai. Che ne dici?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2008)

il tipo che si è lamentato di non averti detto di amarti...te l'aveva detto?


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> No cara, la fotocopia del tuo è solo l'ultima.
> Per primo c'è stato mio marito "*il traditore*", il secondo è stato quello del "*ma io nn ti ho mai detto che ti amavo!?!?!*" (dopo due anni di semi-convivenza), il terzo quello del "*vorrei una casa solo per noi............. cioè per me e i mei figli*" (dopo tre anni che andava e veniva da casa mia) e poi l'ultimo di cui già sai. Che ne dici?


Che hai tirato su un bel campionario di stronzi dico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi dispiace tanto per te...e poi, che rabbia, vedi di quegli agnellini al guinzaglio di megere infide e schifose e ti chiedi ma io che c'ho di sbagliato? Perchè le fetecchie devono cascare tutte qui? Te la ricordi Teorema di Ferrandini? Pare una caxxata ma mi sa che davvero la formula della felicità è quella...quella che, poi, i nostri compagni hanno applicato a noi!


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il tipo che si è lamentato di non averti detto di amarti...te l'aveva detto?


Ovviamente no....eh, sennò dove stava il problema? Io mica sono sorda!! A sapere di che morte morire, si prendono i dovuti accorgimenti no?
E pensa che tutto sommato è stato il migliore di tutti!!


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ovviamente no....eh, sennò dove stava il problema? Io mica sono sorda!! A sapere di che morte morire, si prendono i dovuti accorgimenti no?
> E pensa che tutto sommato è stato il migliore di tutti!!


 
Eh ma anche tu però Mirty! ti ricordi solo quello che vuoi tu eh!!! hai la memoria selettiva...


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che hai tirato su un bel campionario di stronzi dico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Volevo allegarti il file di quella canzone ma nn riesco, forse è troppo grosso.
Sarà anche la formula della felicità ma io nn riesco a fare la str così.... 

"Prendi un uomo, trattalo male, lascia che ti aspetti per ore, nn farti viva e quando lo chiami, fallo come fosse un favore.....fa sentire che è poco importante, dosa bene amore e crudeltà, cerca di essere una tenera amante, ma fuori dal letto nessuna pietà. Allora si vedrai che ti amerà, chi è meno amato più amore ti dà, allora si vedrai che ti amerà, chi meno ama è più forte, si sa.
No cara amica, nn sono d'accordo, parli da donna ferita [.........] nn esistono leggi in amore, basta essere quello che sei, lascia aperta la porta del cuore, vedrai che un uomo è già in cerca di te!" (liberamente corretta eh eh...)

Posso fare una battuta sull'ultima frase? 
CORRI, FUGGI PIU' IN FRETTA CHE PUOI!!! (per quanto mi riguarda da stasera allenamento massiccio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi guarderei bene dal consigliare a chicchessia di stare in famiglia SOLO per le eventuali tutele economiche/giuridiche.
> 
> Ma resta un fatto che la famiglia tali tutele le offre in grado maggiore e una serie di valutazioni vanno fatte al proposito (viviamo nel mondo di realtà...e non in fantasyland).
> 
> Ecco perché le separazioni sono eventi così traumatici.


 
Già, le mogli sono maggiormente tutelate, su questo non ci sono dubbi...poi ci sono quelle "poco furbe", come me. Poco prima che andassimo a vivere assieme un fratello di mio marito mi diede velatamente della "drittona": io mi stavo laureando e, anche se ho sempre lavorato, non  avevo risparmi  se non poche migliaia di euro. Lui invece, che lavora da quand'era ragazzino, aveva un bel gruzzolo che ha messo per la casa a cui abbiamo aggiunto un mutuo. I miei non potevano aiutarmi (non siamo mai stati ricchi), i suoi sì...all'inizio, quando parlavamo della casa sembravamo concordi nel fatto che avremmo fatto in modo che io potessi risultare proprietaria della parte che sarei riuscita a pagare con gli anni (anche solo il 10% ma se ci mettevo nel corso degli anni i soldi mi sembrava giusto). Poi è arrivato il giorno del rogito e mio marito si è presentato con mio suocero (io ovviamente ero sola, nel senso che non c'erano i miei...non ne vedevo la ragione!)e la casa è stata intestata completamente a lui.
Amen, è stato giusto così del resto...il fatto è che questa frase della fidanzata"caduta bene" mi è rimasta nella testa e al matrimonio ho chiesto espressamente a mio marito la separazione dei beni anche se io, in realtà, non ho nulla per il momento quindi a "guadagnarci" è solo lui...so che posso sembrare patetica e so anche che se c'è una cosa che mio marito non mi rinfaccerebbe mai è di averlo sposato per i soldi, eppure la sola idea che qualcuno possa pensare che da questa storia ci ho guadagnato in termini economici mi fa imbestialire


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Volevo allegarti il file di quella canzone ma nn riesco, forse è troppo grosso.
> Sarà anche la formula della felicità ma io nn riesco a fare la str così....
> 
> "Prendi un uomo, trattalo male, lascia che ti aspetti per ore, nn farti viva e quando lo chiami, fallo come fosse un favore.....fa sentire che è poco importante, dosa bene amore e crudeltà, cerca di essere una tenera amante, ma fuori dal letto nessuna pietà. Allora si vedrai che ti amerà, chi è meno amato più amore ti dà, allora si vedrai che ti amerà, chi meno ama è più forte, si sa.
> ...


 
Grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Forse il vero problema è che finchè  siamo noi a non amarci davvero per ciò che siamo è difficile che possano farlo gli altri. Chi lo sa, magari il tuo compagno, quando stasera si renderà conto che ti sta davvero perdendo, farà quello che non ha fatto in questi anni...ma se davvero lo conosco come conosco il mio non lo farà, ti guarderà andare via con la morte nel cuore ma non farà un solo passo verso di te...


----------



## lale75 (29 Luglio 2008)

Ehi Mirtilla come va? Come è andata ieri sera?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> so anche che se c'è una cosa che mio marito non mi rinfaccerebbe mai è di averlo sposato per i soldi, eppure la sola idea che qualcuno possa pensare che da questa storia ci ho guadagnato in termini economici mi fa imbestialire


Non dimenticare che la legge tutela anche le mogli casalinghe, che comunque contribuiscono con il loro lavoro ANCHE DOMESTICO al benessere della famiglia.

Non condivido il tenore della tua riflessione, nel senso che secondo me è giusto tutelarsi dopo anni di condivisione domestica (credimi vorrei dire altro ma non voglio scendere sul personale). Ma mi rendo conto che certi ragionamenti possano dare fastidio.


----------



## lale75 (29 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non dimenticare che la legge tutela anche le mogli casalinghe, che comunque contribuiscono con il loro lavoro ANCHE DOMESTICO al benessere della famiglia.
> 
> Non condivido il tenore della tua riflessione, nel senso che secondo me è giusto tutelarsi dopo anni di condivisione domestica (credimi vorrei dire altro ma non voglio scendere sul personale). Ma mi rendo conto che certi ragionamenti possano dare fastidio.


Nessun fastidio ed anzi condivido il tuo pensiero; nel mio caso so, però, queste  illazioni mi hanno sempre condizionato e mi hanno portato a questa decisione. Peraltro posso dirti che se non ci fossero figli di mezzo dopo la seprazione tenterei in ogni modo di evitare di rivedere mio marito e di aver qualsiasi tipo di contatto anche economico con lui


----------



## Old mirtilla (29 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ehi Mirtilla come va? Come è andata ieri sera?


Male Lale, malissimo.
Ho fatto le valigie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Col cuore spezzato me ne sono tornata a casa.


----------



## lale75 (29 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Male Lale, malissimo.
> Ho fatto le valigie.
> 
> 
> ...
















 Mi dispiace tanto...ti abbraccio forte...e ti ha lasciato andare così?


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*mirtilla*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Male Lale, malissimo.
> Ho fatto le valigie.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace davvero, credo però che per quanto col cuore a pezzi, questa sia la via per ritrovarti e ricominciare a vivere. Non ci sono antidolorifici o sconti, hai davanti una salita, ma stai certa che arriverai in cima e da lì sarai tu a decidere come e dove andare e con chi ricominciare a credere.
Ogni relazione ha la sua storia ed ogni storia é prigioniera del suo tempo; é importante ritrovare il distacco per ridimensionare la sofferenza e il senso di colpa per essersi tanto sbagliati/e... é il solo modo per dare un senso costruttivo ad ogni esperienza e guardare con speranza a quel che verrà.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (29 Luglio 2008)

Mi spiace tanto Mirty, davvero.
Temevo finiste così fin da quando hai scritto per la prima volta di questa storia, ma speravo di sbagliarmi.

Sii forte, per te e la tua bimba. Tornerà il sole.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## LDS (29 Luglio 2008)

Ho letto tutto quello che avete detto e mi è venuto un groppo al cuore. Io sono una merda di persona, e lo so bene, ma a leggere le vostre parole e tutta la sofferenza che avete e state sopportando mi viene da chiedervi scusa anche se non ho fatto nulla.
Non ho niente da dire, anche perchè un poppante non ha alcuna voce in capitolo nè alcun consiglio da fornire.
A me piacerebbe semplicemente che le vostre vite andassero meglio, che possiate credere di nuovo in voi stesse, che abbiate fiducia, nuovamente, nelle vostre potenzialità di donne vere, belle, da amare. Vorrei che domani mattina possiate alzarvi, affacciarvi alla finestra, guardare il sole e pensare che la giornata comincia bene perchè voi vi volete bene.
Ma so benissimo che non è facile, che il dolore fa male, che la sofferenza logora la nostra forza; ed è qua che escono fuori i coglioni, perchè voi adesso dovete tirarli fuori e non permettere a nessuno di farvi del male, perchè siete importanti, perchè voi avete valore, perchè siete donne che meritano di più. Dovete crederlo.

Una piccola postilla, Vere, alla storia della separazione.

Quando si sono separati i miei, noi (eravamo tre) siamo stati affidati a nostro padre, e mia madre dava 217 euro di assegno di mantenimento a nostro papà. 217 euro per 3 figli. Mio papà faceva sempre la battuta che non bastavano nemmeno per la carta igienica. 
Ora non per dire, ma le donne sono molto più tutelate in caso di separazione. Fosse stato l'opposto, forse un giudice avrebbe dato 300 euro a figlio.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto quello che avete detto e mi è venuto un groppo al cuore. Io sono una merda di persona, e lo so bene, ma a leggere le vostre parole e tutta la sofferenza che avete e state sopportando mi viene da chiedervi scusa anche se non ho fatto nulla.
> Non ho niente da dire, anche perchè un poppante non ha alcuna voce in capitolo nè alcun consiglio da fornire.
> A me piacerebbe semplicemente che le vostre vite andassero meglio, che possiate credere di nuovo in voi stesse, che abbiate fiducia, nuovamente, nelle vostre potenzialità di donne vere, belle, da amare. Vorrei che domani mattina possiate alzarvi, affacciarvi alla finestra, guardare il sole e pensare che la giornata comincia bene perchè voi vi volete bene.
> Ma so benissimo che non è facile, che il dolore fa male, che la sofferenza logora la nostra forza; ed è qua che escono fuori i coglioni, perchè voi adesso dovete tirarli fuori e non permettere a nessuno di farvi del male, perchè siete importanti, perchè voi avete valore, perchè siete donne che meritano di più. Dovete crederlo.
> ...



Sempre se dall'altra parte trovi un genitore onesto, responsabile ... se no ti tocca crescere un figlio ed avviarlo alla vita da sola.

E' dura, e dura assai ... pero' quando l'hai superato la soddisfazione e' DOPPIA  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  te lo garantisco.


Grazie per le belle parole


----------



## LDS (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre se dall'altra parte trovi un genitore onesto, responsabile ... se no ti tocca crescere un figlio ed avviarlo alla vita da sola.
> 
> E' dura, e dura assai ... pero' quando l'hai superato la soddisfazione e' DOPPIA
> 
> ...


la cosa mi è venuta in mente pensando ai 2000 euro che l'attuale compagno di mia madre da alla sua ex moglie per 2 figli maggiorenni e autosufficienti, soldi che la madre non da ai figli. A volte mi viene da pensare che l'uomo in queste cose rimane sempre inculato.
Mio padre senza una lira, e quell'altro che da milioni ad una donna che non aiuta i figli. (difatti l'uomo di mamma, oltre a quelli manda 500 euro al figlio per farlo stare fuori perchè i soldi non gli bastano.)
Così, erano considerazioni.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la cosa mi è venuta in mente pensando ai 2000 euro che l'attuale compagno di mia madre da alla sua ex moglie per 2 figli maggiorenni e autosufficienti, soldi che la madre non da ai figli. A volte mi viene da pensare che l'uomo in queste cose rimane sempre inculato.
> Mio padre senza una lira, e quell'altro che da milioni ad una donna che non aiuta i figli. (difatti l'uomo di mamma, oltre a quelli manda 500 euro al figlio per farlo stare fuori perchè i soldi non gli bastano.)
> Così, erano considerazioni.


Non TUTTE hanno la stessa Fortuna! ... sulla ex moglie del marito/compagno di tua madre non mi pronuncio.


----------



## LDS (29 Luglio 2008)

pensa che io non mi pronuncio ancora. Ne ho parlato una volta sola con mia madre quando ha avuto la bella idea di farmi notare che spendeva per 3 persone quasi duemila euro al mese solo per riempire il frigo. Fidati che da quel giorno non ha detto più nulla.
Ci sono cose che non si dimenticano, non hanno giustificazioni, vanno solo cancellate per evitare di lanciare coltellate ogni volta che ci pensi.

L'ho tirata fuori solo perchè pensavo a mio papà che si è svenato per una cosa che ancora oggi maledice. I miei genitori sono le persone più strane che abbia mai conosciuto.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> pensa che io non mi pronuncio ancora. Ne ho parlato una volta sola con mia madre quando ha avuto la bella idea di farmi notare che spendeva per 3 persone quasi duemila euro al mese solo per riempire il frigo. Fidati che da quel giorno non ha detto più nulla. E cosa diavolo si mangera' mai in quella casa ...
> Ci sono cose che non si dimenticano, non hanno giustificazioni, vanno solo cancellate per evitare di lanciare coltellate ogni volta che ci pensi. Purtroppo certi ricordi ti accompagneranno per tutta la vita, non sei il solo.
> 
> L'ho tirata fuori solo perchè pensavo a mio papà che si è svenato per una cosa che ancora oggi maledice. I miei genitori sono le persone più strane che abbia mai conosciuto.


I genitori ti capitano, non si possono scegliere.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Male Lale, malissimo.
> Ho fatto le valigie.
> 
> 
> ...


Coraggio Mirtilla, penso tu abbia fatto la scelta giusta.
Non devi fermarti al quarto, prima o poi l'uomo della tua vita arriva, non smettere di cercarlo.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, le mogli sono maggiormente tutelate, su questo non ci sono dubbi...poi ci sono quelle "poco furbe", come me. Poco prima che andassimo a vivere assieme un fratello di mio marito mi diede velatamente della "drittona": io mi stavo laureando e, anche se ho sempre lavorato, non  avevo risparmi  se non poche migliaia di euro. Lui invece, che lavora da quand'era ragazzino, aveva un bel gruzzolo che ha messo per la casa a cui abbiamo aggiunto un mutuo. I miei non potevano aiutarmi (non siamo mai stati ricchi), i suoi sì...all'inizio, quando parlavamo della casa sembravamo concordi nel fatto che avremmo fatto in modo che io potessi risultare proprietaria della parte che sarei riuscita a pagare con gli anni (anche solo il 10% ma se ci mettevo nel corso degli anni i soldi mi sembrava giusto). Poi è arrivato il giorno del rogito e mio marito si è presentato con mio suocero (io ovviamente ero sola, nel senso che non c'erano i miei...non ne vedevo la ragione!)e la casa è stata intestata completamente a lui.
> Amen, è stato giusto così del resto...il fatto è che questa frase della fidanzata"caduta bene" mi è rimasta nella testa e al matrimonio ho chiesto espressamente a mio marito la separazione dei beni anche se io, in realtà, non ho nulla per il momento quindi a "guadagnarci" è solo lui...so che posso sembrare patetica e so anche che se c'è una cosa che mio marito non mi rinfaccerebbe mai è di averlo sposato per i soldi, eppure la sola idea che qualcuno possa pensare che da questa storia ci ho guadagnato in termini economici mi fa imbestialire


Anche mia moglie ha voluto la separazione dei beni ed io ho accettato.
Ho sbagliato ad accettare, quello era un segnale a cui non ho prestato la dovuta attenzione.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto quello che avete detto e mi è venuto un groppo al cuore. Io sono una merda di persona, e lo so bene, ma a leggere le vostre parole e tutta la sofferenza che avete e state sopportando mi viene da chiedervi scusa anche se non ho fatto nulla.
> Non ho niente da dire, anche perchè un poppante non ha alcuna voce in capitolo nè alcun consiglio da fornire.
> A me piacerebbe semplicemente che le vostre vite andassero meglio, che possiate credere di nuovo in voi stesse, che abbiate fiducia, nuovamente, nelle vostre potenzialità di donne vere, belle, da amare. Vorrei che domani mattina possiate alzarvi, affacciarvi alla finestra, guardare il sole e pensare che la giornata comincia bene perchè voi vi volete bene.
> Ma so benissimo che non è facile, che il dolore fa male, che la sofferenza logora la nostra forza; ed è qua che escono fuori i coglioni, perchè voi adesso dovete tirarli fuori e non permettere a nessuno di farvi del male, perchè siete importanti, perchè voi avete valore, perchè siete donne che meritano di più. Dovete crederlo.
> ...


 

























Grazie...mi hai fatto piangere...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie ha voluto la separazione dei beni ed io ho accettato.
> Ho sbagliato ad accettare, quello era un segnale a cui non ho prestato la dovuta attenzione.


 
Un segnale di cosa? del fatto che teneva poco al matrimonio? alla vostra relazione? Per me è solo una questione di molto orgoglio e dignità, i suoi soldi non li volgio. Guarda, proprio ieri sera si parlava di questo a cena, del fatto che io sostengo da sempre che se ci separassimo non vorrei il mantenimento (anche se ne avrei certamente diritto, mio marito guadagna molto bene ed io decisamente molto poco). LUi dice "non puoi dirlo" ma io gli ho fatto notare (e mi ha dovuto dare ragione) che negli 8 anni che siamo stati fidanzati perima di sposarci io ho avuto talvolta problemi a pagare tasse universitarie, libri, dentista etc. mi trovavo un secondo o terzo lavoro ma a lui non ho MAI chiesto in prstito neppure un euro, mai anche se sapevo che me li avrebbe dati volentieri e che non sarebbe stato un sacrificio.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto...ti abbraccio forte...e ti ha lasciato andare così?





Verena67 ha detto:


> No Lale, nn mi ha lasciata andare così. Cioè, all'inizio si, ma poi è corso a casa mia e abbiamo parlato tutta notte.
> 
> Mi spiace tanto Mirty, davvero.
> Temevo finiste così fin da quando hai scritto per la prima volta di questa storia, ma speravo di sbagliarmi.
> ...


Vere, nn è finita. Siamo un pò in stand-by, ci stiamo prendendo solo un pò di spazio e di tempo. Lui deve capire cosa vuole prima di tutto dalla sua vita e poi da me, cosa prova e quanto conto io per lui. Penso sia una crisi normale, quasi tutti gli uomini, quando capiscono che la cosa è davvero seria, hanno la crisi di assestamento no? E' un pò come la crisi di mezza età....








giobbe ha detto:


> Coraggio Mirtilla, penso tu abbia fatto la scelta giusta.
> Non devi fermarti al quarto, prima o poi l'uomo della tua vita arriva, non smettere di cercarlo.
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie Giobbe ma, ancora prima di cominciare con Gius, mi ero già ripromessa che sarebbe stato l'ultimo tentativo. Dovessimo lasciarci per davvero non ne voglio più sapere. Starò da sola. Cercherò di amarmi da sola. Basta, non ne posso più. Basta sofferenza, basta lacrime, basta compromessi. Basta.
Grazie per gli abbracci che contraccambio.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto...ti abbraccio forte...e ti ha lasciato andare così?





Verena67 ha detto:


> No Lale, nn mi ha lasciata andare così. Cioè, all'inizio si, ma poi è corso a casa mia e abbiamo parlato tutta notte.
> 
> Mi spiace tanto Mirty, davvero.
> Temevo finiste così fin da quando hai scritto per la prima volta di questa storia, ma speravo di sbagliarmi.
> ...


Vere, nn è finita. Siamo un pò in stand-by, ci stiamo prendendo solo un pò di spazio e di tempo. Lui deve capire cosa vuole prima di tutto dalla sua vita e poi da me, cosa prova e quanto conto io per lui. Penso sia una crisi normale, quasi tutti gli uomini, quando capiscono che la cosa è davvero seria, hanno la crisi di assestamento no? E' un pò come la crisi di mezza età....








giobbe ha detto:


> Coraggio Mirtilla, penso tu abbia fatto la scelta giusta.
> Non devi fermarti al quarto, prima o poi l'uomo della tua vita arriva, non smettere di cercarlo.
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie Giobbe ma, ancora prima di cominciare con Gius, mi ero già ripromessa che sarebbe stato l'ultimo tentativo. Dovessimo lasciarci per davvero non ne voglio più sapere. Starò da sola. Cercherò di amarmi da sola. Basta, non ne posso più. Basta sofferenza, basta lacrime, basta compromessi. Basta.
Grazie per gli abbracci che contraccambio.


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

un bacino mirtilla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Vere, nn è finita. Siamo un pò in stand-by, ci stiamo prendendo solo un pò di spazio e di tempo. Lui deve capire cosa vuole prima di tutto dalla sua vita e poi da me, cosa prova e quanto conto io per lui. Penso sia una crisi normale, quasi tutti gli uomini, quando capiscono che la cosa è davvero seria, hanno la crisi di assestamento no? E' un pò come la crisi di mezza età....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non buttarti giù mirtillina


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un bacino mirtilla





angelodelmale ha detto:


> non buttarti giù mirtillina


 

Grazie ragazze, mi siete molto d'aiuto, grazie di cuore.
Permettetemi una cosa: ma voi due andate sempre in coppia?? Eh eh, mi avete fatto sbellicare con le vostre "botta e risposta" in amore e sesso....


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, mi siete molto d'aiuto, grazie di cuore.
> Permettetemi una cosa: ma voi due andate sempre in coppia?? Eh eh, mi avete fatto sbellicare con le vostre "botta e risposta" in amore e sesso....


è quel pidocchio che mi sta sempre addosso...
ma in fondo orami mi ci sono affezionata....
e cmq mirtilla, io e angelo siamo le consulenti sessuali del forum..qualsiasi dubbio non esitare a chiedere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, mi siete molto d'aiuto, grazie di cuore.
> Permettetemi una cosa: ma voi due andate sempre in coppia?? Eh eh, mi avete fatto sbellicare con le vostre "botta e risposta" in amore e sesso....



abbiamo bisogno una dell'aiuto dell'altra: una sa leggere, l'altra sa scrivere.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Vere, nn è finita. Siamo un pò in stand-by, ci stiamo prendendo solo un pò di spazio e di tempo. Lui deve capire cosa vuole prima di tutto dalla sua vita e poi da me, cosa prova e quanto conto io per lui. Penso sia una crisi normale, quasi tutti gli uomini, quando capiscono che la cosa è davvero seria, hanno la crisi di assestamento no? E' un pò come la crisi di mezza età....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Mirty, questo no. Certo è comprensibile che in questo momento tu la pensi in questo modo ma senz'amore non possiamo stare, non siamo completi ed amarci da soli certo è importante, anzi fondamentale, ma l'amore degli altri ci fa sentire vivi. Come già ci siamo dette nei giorni scorsi forse il problema è proprio che noi non ci amiamo abbastanza e così non riusciamo a pretendere un certo tipo di amore dai nostri compagni, ci convinciamo che quello che loro ci danno sia già tant, che siamo già abbastanza fortunate se loro ci amano in quel modo, anche se non è il modo che vorremmo noi.
L'altra sera, proprio in concomitanza con la tua crisi suppongo, ho avuto l'ennesima litigata con mio marito; ad un certo punto  lui mi ha detto:  vai, togliti dai colgioni una volta per tutte.
Ho preparato una borsa con l'intenzione di passare a prenderla la sera dopo, dopo il lavoro...stavolta ha capito che facevo sul serio, che me ne vado davvero...e mi ha chiesto scusa, ha riconosciuto di aver sbagliato, esagerato. So che non è abbastanza ma per il momento, per come sono sempre andate le cose far noi, è un inizio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è quel pidocchio che mi sta sempre addosso...
> ma in fondo orami mi ci sono affezionata....
> e cmq mirtilla, io e angelo siamo le consulenti sessuali del forum..qualsiasi dubbio non esitare a chiedere



non dico "pidocchio tua sorella" perché amo profondamente carla.

suvvia, non ti sei affezionata solo in fondo. ammettilo pure.

verissimo mirtillina... a breve apriremo un'agenzia. facciamo consulenze sia in pubblica che in pvt e, a richiesta, in videoconferenza su msn


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è quel pidocchio che mi sta sempre addosso...
> ma in fondo orami mi ci sono affezionata....
> e cmq mirtilla, io e angelo siamo le consulenti sessuali del forum..qualsiasi dubbio non esitare a chiedere


 
Si, ricordo il thread sull'orgasmo che nn si scorda mai..... adesso nn è proprio il momento, visto che ho altre cose da sistemare, ma se e quando ne avrò uno poi ti racconterò!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si, ricordo il thread sull'orgasmo che nn si scorda mai..... adesso nn è proprio il momento, visto che ho altre cose da sistemare, ma se e quando ne avrò uno poi ti racconterò!




















   quel thread merita di passare alla storia. Io pensavo di stamparlo per averlo a disposizione nei momenti di tristezza


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si, ricordo il thread sull'orgasmo che nn si scorda mai..... adesso nn è proprio il momento, visto che ho altre cose da sistemare, ma se e quando ne avrò uno poi ti racconterò!


 mi raccomando mirtilla, ricordati i nostri consigli preziosi. poi ho altre due o tre chicche per te, e tutto *A GRATIS*!!!!



angelodelmale ha detto:


> quel thread merita di passare alla storia. Io pensavo di stamparlo per averlo a disposizione nei momenti di tristezza


 idem. stampalo un pò e poi registriamolo all'ufficio brevetti


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, Mirty, questo no. Certo è comprensibile che in questo momento tu la pensi in questo modo ma senz'amore non possiamo stare, non siamo completi ed amarci da soli certo è importante, anzi fondamentale, ma l'amore degli altri ci fa sentire vivi. Come già ci siamo dette nei giorni scorsi forse il problema è proprio che noi non ci amiamo abbastanza e così non riusciamo a pretendere un certo tipo di amore dai nostri compagni, ci convinciamo che quello che loro ci danno sia già tant, che siamo già abbastanza fortunate se loro ci amano in quel modo, anche se non è il modo che vorremmo noi.
> L'altra sera, proprio in concomitanza con la tua crisi suppongo, ho avuto l'ennesima litigata con mio marito; ad un certo punto lui mi ha detto: vai, togliti dai colgioni una volta per tutte.
> Ho preparato una borsa con l'intenzione di passare a prenderla la sera dopo, dopo il lavoro...stavolta ha capito che facevo sul serio, che me ne vado davvero...e mi ha chiesto scusa, ha riconosciuto di aver sbagliato, esagerato. So che non è abbastanza ma per il momento, per come sono sempre andate le cose far noi, è un inizio...


Guarda che però queste cose funzionano solo una volta....poi quando vedono che alla fine nn lo fai davvero, si fanno ancora più forti e pensano di averti in pugno.
Quando chiesi la separazione a mio marito si mise a ridere dicendo che nn ce l'avrei mai fatta senza di lui....beh, in questi ultimi 8 anni ho comprato due case e cambiato la macchina.... ce la faccio benissimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi raccomando mirtilla, ricordati i nostri consigli preziosi. poi ho altre due o tre chicche per te, e tutto *A GRATIS*!!!!
> 
> idem. stampalo un pò e poi registriamolo all'ufficio brevetti



Che son gratis è ovvio. Ma solo per le amiche. Se ci porti conoscenti, dovranno pagare (non è che possiamo vivere d'aria, brugolì).

Proviamo a mandarlo a una casa editrice? Magari diventiamo ricche alla faccia delle multiorgasmiche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Guarda che però queste cose funzionano solo una volta....poi quando vedono che alla fine nn lo fai davvero, si fanno ancora più forti e pensano di averti in pugno.
> Quando chiesi la separazione a mio marito si mise a ridere dicendo che nn ce l'avrei mai fatta senza di lui....beh, *in questi ultimi 8 anni ho comprato due case e cambiato la macchina.... *ce la faccio benissimo.



Mirtillina vuoi sposarmi? ti prometto amore per tutta la vita


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quel thread merita di passare alla storia. Io pensavo di stamparlo per averlo a disposizione nei momenti di tristezza





Brugola ha detto:


> mi raccomando mirtilla, ricordati i nostri consigli preziosi. poi ho altre due o tre chicche per te, e tutto *A GRATIS*!!!!
> 
> idem. stampalo un pò e poi registriamolo all'ufficio brevetti


 
Siete troppo forti, mi fate sbelicare! Peccato che c'è la mia collega che continua a parlare e quel ronzio in sottofondo mi rovina l'atmosfera!


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mirtillina vuoi sposarmi? ti prometto amore per tutta la vita


 
Scherzi a parte, il pensiero mica mi scandalizza sai? cioè, visto che con gli uomini nn funziona, perchè nn provare con una donna?? Sono di larghe vedute io.....
Ho visto "I VIAGGI DI NINA" una volta su LA7, e vi assicuro che si respirava tanto amore e rispetto e considerazione in quelle case....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Siete troppo forti, mi fate sbelicare! Peccato che c'è la mia collega che continua a parlare e quel ronzio in sottofondo mi rovina l'atmosfera!


fai come faccio con la mia. imponile il silenzio. la mia obbedisce (mai alla prima minaccia... il giro del fumo è: parla come una matta con me, le dico di tacere, lo fa. dopo due minuti si inventa una telefonata inutile, le dico di piantarla, lo fa. dopo due minuti inizia a parlare da sola, la fulmino con lo sguardo, tace. in ultimo inizia a cantare, giro appena lo sguardo verso di lei e la smette definitivamente, fino a che non le dò il via per riniziare a muovere la bocca. ordine di canto e discusssioni con se stessa, a volte si alternano)


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, il pensiero mica mi scandalizza sai? cioè, visto che con gli uomini nn funziona, perchè nn provare con una donna?? Sono di larghe vedute io.....
> Ho visto "I VIAGGI DI NINA" una volta su LA7, e vi assicuro che si respirava tanto amore e rispetto e considerazione in quelle case....


nel caso non con angelo...le puzza la brugola e ha le unghie incarnite.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Guarda che però queste cose funzionano solo una volta....poi quando vedono che alla fine nn lo fai davvero, si fanno ancora più forti e pensano di averti in pugno.
> Quando chiesi la separazione a mio marito si mise a ridere dicendo che nn ce l'avrei mai fatta senza di lui....beh, in questi ultimi 8 anni ho comprato due case e cambiato la macchina.... ce la faccio benissimo.


 
Bhè sì, chiaro che non posso fare e disfare le valigie una volta la settimana. Io naturalmente spero che non ci sarà una prossima volta ma sono in effetti un pò pessimista, nel senso che so che mio marito mi ama e che vedere che ero risoluta nell'andarmene lo ha "spaventato", ma so anche che alla fine prevarrà la sua indole. 
Ecco, vedi, l'idea che mio marito possa pensare che senza i suoi soldi, il suo aiuto, io non possa andare avanti è quello di cui parlavo sopra, la ragione per cui non chiederi il mantenimento a costo di dovermi trovare un lavoro di notte...sei stata grande, non c'è che dire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, il pensiero mica mi scandalizza sai? cioè, visto che con gli uomini nn funziona, perchè nn provare con una donna?? Sono di larghe vedute io.....
> Ho visto "I VIAGGI DI NINA" una volta su LA7, e vi assicuro che si respirava tanto amore e rispetto e considerazione in quelle case....



vogliamo parlarne?
ti scoccia se per il sesso ci organizziamo anche in altro modo? potremmo sentire qualche mancanza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> nel caso non con angelo...le puzza la brugola e ha le unghie incarnite.



sei solo gelosa perché hai saputo che mi profuma di gelsomino



















   ecco l'unghietta all'attacco


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fai come faccio con la mia. imponile il silenzio. la mia obbedisce (mai alla prima minaccia... il giro del fumo è: parla come una matta con me, le dico di tacere, lo fa. dopo due minuti si inventa una telefonata inutile, le dico di piantarla, lo fa. dopo due minuti inizia a parlare da sola, la fulmino con lo sguardo, tace. in ultimo inizia a cantare, giro appena lo sguardo verso di lei e la smette definitivamente, fino a che non le dò il via per riniziare a muovere la bocca. ordine di canto e discusssioni con se stessa, a volte si alternano)


 
miii, a questa gente bisogna sparare al mattino presto!! La mia per fortuna nn canta e quando smetto di guardarla (siamo proprio faccia a faccia) e fisso il video allora capisce, però poi parla da sola.....


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vogliamo parlarne?
> ti scoccia se per il sesso ci organizziamo anche in altro modo? potremmo sentire qualche mancanza



E ci credo!


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> miii, a questa gente bisogna sparare al mattino presto!! La mia per fortuna nn canta e quando smetto di guardarla (siamo proprio faccia a faccia) e fisso il video allora capisce, però poi parla da sola.....


 
 Io sono sola soletta nella mia stanzina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi sento tanto sola


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

come stai lale questa mattina? ma sai che mi metti tanta tenerezza quando scrivi?


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè sì, chiaro che non posso fare e disfare le valigie una volta la settimana. Io naturalmente spero che non ci sarà una prossima volta ma sono in effetti un pò pessimista, nel senso che so che mio marito mi ama e che vedere che ero risoluta nell'andarmene lo ha "spaventato", ma so anche che alla fine prevarrà la sua indole.
> Ecco, vedi, l'idea che mio marito possa pensare che senza i suoi soldi, il suo aiuto, io non possa andare avanti è quello di cui parlavo sopra, la ragione per cui non chiederi il mantenimento a costo di dovermi trovare un lavoro di notte...sei stata grande, non c'è che dire


 
beh, noi avevamo la casa cointestata e quando gliela lasciai (storia lunga lunga) mi sono fatta liquidare la mia parte, che ovviamente avevo contribuito ad acquistare. Sono partita col vantaggio cara, mica proprio da zero!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> miii, a questa gente bisogna sparare al mattino presto!! La mia per fortuna nn canta e quando smetto di guardarla (siamo proprio faccia a faccia) e fisso il video allora capisce, *però poi parla da sola...*..



come la mia. ma non saranno da ricovero? cos'hai da raccontarti da sola? quando starnutisce si dice "salute" da sola!


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vogliamo parlarne?
> ti scoccia se per il sesso ci organizziamo anche in altro modo? potremmo sentire qualche mancanza


beh, giusto voi mi avevate suggerito l'uso di certi sexy-toys..... compensa la mancanza no???


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

dai suvvia, non è la stessa cosa mirti! Sarebbe come paragonare la fragola alla bambola gonfiabile!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Un segnale di cosa? del fatto che teneva poco al matrimonio? alla vostra relazione? Per me è solo una questione di molto orgoglio e dignità, i suoi soldi non li volgio. Guarda, proprio ieri sera si parlava di questo a cena, del fatto che io sostengo da sempre che se ci separassimo non vorrei il mantenimento (anche se ne avrei certamente diritto, mio marito guadagna molto bene ed io decisamente molto poco). LUi dice "non puoi dirlo" ma io gli ho fatto notare (e mi ha dovuto dare ragione) che *negli 8 anni che siamo stati fidanzati perima di sposarci io ho avuto talvolta problemi a pagare tasse universitarie, libri, dentista etc. mi trovavo un secondo o terzo lavoro ma a lui non ho MAI chiesto in prstito neppure un euro, mai anche se sapevo che me li avrebbe dati volentieri e che non sarebbe stato un sacrificio*.


scusa ma tutto quest'orgoglio sbandierato e rivendicato, credo anche ogni due per tre, magari non pensi possa essere stato un po' interpretato come un'esclusione?

Rega' ma si passa da un eccesso all'altro...

Mi spiego meglio.... io non ho mai considerato il matrimonio come una condizione NECESSARIA per un rapporto a due che pianifichi la costruzione della famiglia e che quindi senza questo suggello, ognuno debba restare nel suo brodo....  ma solo uno strumento che tutela di piu' in carenza legislativa attuale (purtroppo) , a parte la presenza dei minori, ed infatti tantissimi convivono con lo stesso impegno morale etcetc dell'atto...pertanto se gia' ci sto 8 anni con questa persona, si presume che si sia gia' iniziato a costruire qualcosa e quindi di solito in comunione di sforzi ed obiettivi... 

Ora non so assolutamente come facevi/fai vivere questa tua vitale autonomia ed indipendenza economica nel matrimonio, ma se prima dello spartiacque del matrimonio eri teutonica, dubito che tu abbia sbracato subito dopo aver firmato in comune.

Sei sicura che tale blindatura non sia stata limitata, non solo sul piano economico, ma anche affettivo?

A me leggendo tutto cio' mi fa sorgere la domanda del perche' ti sei sposata, potevi benissimo continuare a frequentarlo oltre gli 8 anni...tanto sei "autonoma"...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dai suvvia, non è la stessa cosa mirti! Sarebbe come paragonare la fragola alla bambola gonfiabile!


 
ma quello è!! Le hanno inventate apposta ste cose no??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dai suvvia, non è la stessa cosa mirti! Sarebbe come paragonare la fragola alla bambola gonfiabile!




















   mi sembra un giusto paragone


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sono sola soletta nella mia stanzina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meglio soli, dammi retta! Sai che alla sera quando torno a casa ho bisogno almeno di mezz'ora di silenzio per riprendere a capire quello che penso??
Ti assicuro, è snervante.
E poi nn sei sola, ci siamo noi.....


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> come stai lale questa mattina? ma sai che mi metti tanta tenerezza quando scrivi?


Sto abbastanza bene, Libertà, grazie mille e grazie ancora per le tue parole...Purtroppo, sai, questa tranquillità è solo temporanea, ormai l'ho capito, e questo mi destabilizza molto. Insomma quando una storia è finita è finita e basta, soffri molto ma poi volti pagina e ricominci. La mia relazione, invece, è stata sempre un alternarsi di momenti splendidi e di momenti terribili, momenti in cui sono la donna più felice del mondo ed altri, subito dopo, in cui mi metto a letto e penso solo che vorrei non risvegliarmi più(è successo, purtroppo, è successo più di una volta).
Alle volte vorrei che mio marito, se non può essere sempre l'uomo speciale  che era, per esempio, ieri sera (cena fuori a sorpresa in localino carino, lui super rilassato, progetti di vacanze sempre rimandate)fosse almeno sempre uno stronzo...sarebbe più facile rassegnarsi.
Invece così è devastante, un giorno lo ami e quello dopo non vorresti vederlo, un giorno è l'uomo dei sogni e quello dopo un marito geloso ed egoista.


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma quello è!! Le hanno inventate apposta ste cose no??


bè, non proprio mirti, io preferisco il naturale! 

perchè tu preferisci il giochino alla banana? Dai non ci credo....


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sto abbastanza bene, Libertà, grazie mille e grazie ancora per le tue parole...Purtroppo, sai, questa tranquillità è solo temporanea, ormai l'ho capito, e questo mi destabilizza molto. Insomma quando una storia è finita è finita e basta, soffri molto ma poi volti pagina e ricominci. La mia relazione, invece, è stata sempre un alternarsi di momenti splendidi e di momenti terribili, momenti in cui sono la donna più felice del mondo ed altri, subito dopo, in cui mi metto a letto e penso solo che vorrei non risvegliarmi più(è successo, purtroppo, è successo più di una volta).
> Alle volte vorrei che mio marito, se non può essere sempre l'uomo speciale  che era, per esempio, ieri sera (cena fuori a sorpresa in localino carino, lui super rilassato, progetti di vacanze sempre rimandate)fosse almeno sempre uno stronzo...sarebbe più facile rassegnarsi.
> Invece così è devastante, un giorno lo ami e quello dopo non vorresti vederlo, un giorno è l'uomo dei sogni e quello dopo un marito geloso ed egoista.


hai provato con una botta secca e violenta in testa? Secondo me, o diventa da amare sempre o da picchiare sempre. Quantomeno hai una sola strada da percorrere.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Meglio soli, dammi retta! Sai che alla sera quando torno a casa ho bisogno almeno di mezz'ora di silenzio per riprendere a capire quello che penso??
> Ti assicuro, è snervante.
> E poi nn sei sola, ci siamo noi.....


 
Già 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....è che con voi ultimamente ci passo talmente tanto tempo che mi tocca a fermarmi la sera per finire il lavoro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un effetto collaterale del forum


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è un effetto collaterale del forum


perchè ce ne sono altri?


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> hai provato con una botta secca e violenta in testa? Secondo me, o diventa da amare sempre o da picchiare sempre. Quantomeno hai una sola strada da percorrere.








 Dovrei, hai proprio ragione!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perchè ce ne sono altri?


dissenteria, orticaria, gastrite, ipertensione... le solite cose


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dovrei, hai proprio ragione!!!


ma con lui (non mi ricordo se hai già risposto) il sesso come va? Quanto spesso lo fate?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma con lui (non mi ricordo se hai già risposto) il sesso come va? Quanto spesso lo fate?


hei tu, stai cercando di rubare il lavoro a me e alla dottoressa brugola?


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei tu, stai cercando di rubare il lavoro a me e alla dottoressa brugola?



vi apro la pista per lasciarvi parlare di tutte le zozzerie che vi vengono in mente!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> vi apro la pista per lasciarvi parlare di tutte le zozzerie che vi vengono in mente!








 screanzato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non parliamo di zozzerie. siamo consulenti sessuali al vostro servizio


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> screanzato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A che strano, devo aver mal interpretato brugola e la sua fissa per il sesso anale di un 3D di aprile....

Poi io vorrei essere donna per togliermi lo sfizio di sapere cosa si prova ad avere tutti gli orifizi occupati! E' una cosa che davvero non mi lascia dormire la notte. Quindi illuminami


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> A* che strano, devo aver mal interpretato brugola e la sua fissa per il sesso anale di un 3D di aprile....
> *
> Poi io vorrei essere donna per togliermi lo sfizio di sapere cosa si prova ad avere tutti gli orifizi occupati! E' una cosa che davvero non mi lascia dormire la notte. Quindi illuminami


per curiosità: sei serio?


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per curiosità: sei serio?



no, non sono discorsi da confessionale! Volevo vedere cosa rispondevi...


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> A che strano, devo aver mal interpretato brugola e la sua fissa per il sesso anale di un 3D di aprile....
> 
> Poi io vorrei essere donna per togliermi lo sfizio di sapere cosa si prova ad avere tutti gli orifizi occupati! E' una cosa che davvero non mi lascia dormire la notte. Quindi illuminami


basta provare, ne hai anche te di orifizi da riempire


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> basta provare, ne hai anche te di orifizi da riempire


suvvia non è la stess cosa...


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> screanzato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah...perchè il sesso anale è una zozzeria?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah...perchè il sesso anale è una zozzeria?



ha menzionato le zozzerie prima di parlare di sesso anale, esimia collega. lei è un po' distratta.


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah...perchè il sesso anale è una zozzeria?








  no!


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa ma tutto quest'orgoglio sbandierato e rivendicato, credo anche ogni due per tre, magari non pensi possa essere stato un po' interpretato come un'esclusione?
> 
> Rega' ma si passa da un eccesso all'altro...
> 
> ...


 
Il motivo per cui l'ho sposato è un pò comp'licato da spiegare...non fraintendermi, non è che non lo amasssi o non lo ami, ci andava benissimo anche la convivenza e basta, solo che a lui serviva essere sposato per una certa cosa ed io gli ho detto che a sto punto che ci cambiava? Per me eravamo già come una coppia sposata ma, ripeto, il matrimonio serviva a lui.
Quanto alla mia autonomia io credo di avere col denaro, con la ricchezza più che altro, un rapporto strano; ho passato momenti difficili in famiglia da ragazzina, mi madre mi ha inculcato in testa l'idea che devo assolutamente essere autonoma e non dipendere da nessuno, che nella vita non si sa mai, che si deve poter provvedere a sè stessi tant'è che, ti dirò, non approva molto la mia attuale situazione di "donna sposata con un uomo ricco che si può permettere un lavoro-non lavoro"ma trattiene le critiche perchè sa che è una fase di passaggio richiesta dalla  mia professione. Forse è vero che sono un pò rigida ma ti assicuro che i soldi sono una delle poche cose su cui io e mio marito non abbiamo mai litigato, lui sa come la penso, il matrimonio con un uomo benestante non mi ha cambiato nel senso che non spendo più di quanto facessi prima al punto che è lui stesso alle volte a spronarmi a comprare qualcosa di più o di più costoso...


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha menzionato le zozzerie prima di parlare di sesso anale, esimia collega. lei è un po' distratta.


appunto.


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui l'ho sposato è un pò comp'licato da spiegare...non fraintendermi, non è che non lo amasssi o non lo ami, ci andava benissimo anche la convivenza e basta, solo che a lui serviva essere sposato per una certa cosa ed io gli ho detto che a sto punto che ci cambiava? Per me eravamo già come una coppia sposata ma, ripeto, il matrimonio serviva a lui.
> Quanto alla mia autonomia io credo di avere col denaro, con la ricchezza più che altro, un rapporto strano; ho passato momenti difficili in famiglia da ragazzina, mi madre mi ha inculcato in testa l'idea che devo assolutamente essere autonoma e non dipendere da nessuno, che nella vita non si sa mai, che si deve poter provvedere a sè stessi tant'è che, ti dirò, non approva molto la mia attuale situazione di "donna sposata con un uomo ricco che si può permettere un lavoro-non lavoro"ma trattiene le critiche perchè sa che è una fase di passaggio richiesta dalla  mia professione. Forse è vero che sono un pò rigida ma ti assicuro che i soldi sono una delle poche cose su cui io e mio marito non abbiamo mai litigato, lui sa come la penso, il matrimonio con un uomo benestante non mi ha cambiato nel senso che non spendo più di quanto facessi prima al punto che è lui stesso alle volte a spronarmi a comprare qualcosa di più o di più costoso...


Tu sei una donna davvero strana, ti ammiro. Ci sono tante di quelle vacche che vorrebbero essere al tuo posto.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Ragazzi, se andate troppo sull'esplicito non mi fanno accedere alla pagina!! chi mi posta la n. 27 per favore??


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> suvvia non è la stess cosa...


perchè?


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

[bè, non proprio mirti, io preferisco il naturale! 
perchè tu preferisci il giochino alla banana? Dai non ci credo....]

Purtroppo nn ho mai avuto l'onore e...il piacere......di testare la differenza. Quindi nn saprei cosa risponderti!


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se andate troppo sull'esplicito non mi fanno accedere alla pagina!! chi mi posta la n. 27 per favore??


non ti seguo...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma con lui (non mi ricordo se hai già risposto) il sesso come va? Quanto spesso lo fate?


 
Eh,come va? come il resto della nostra relazione...si alternano periodi in cui si fa anche tutti i giorni ad altri in cui non si fa anche per una decina di giorni. Tieni conto che c'è il "problema dei baci" di cui ho parlato tempo fa: mio marito non mi bacia mai e lo vedo poco propenso anche a farsi baciare da me...


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè?



non è il posto, apro un 3d piuttosto dall'altra parte.


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se andate troppo sull'esplicito non mi fanno accedere alla pagina!! chi mi posta la n. 27 per favore??





lale75 ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui l'ho sposato è un pò comp'licato da spiegare...non fraintendermi, non è che non lo amasssi o non lo ami, ci andava benissimo anche la convivenza e basta, solo che a lui serviva essere sposato per una certa cosa ed io gli ho detto che a sto punto che ci cambiava? Per me eravamo già come una coppia sposata ma, ripeto, il matrimonio serviva a lui.
> Quanto alla mia autonomia io credo di avere col denaro, con la ricchezza più che altro, un rapporto strano; ho passato momenti difficili in famiglia da ragazzina, mi madre mi ha inculcato in testa l'idea che devo assolutamente essere autonoma e non dipendere da nessuno, che nella vita non si sa mai, che si deve poter provvedere a sè stessi tant'è che, ti dirò, non approva molto la mia attuale situazione di "donna sposata con un uomo ricco che si può permettere un lavoro-non lavoro"ma trattiene le critiche perchè sa che è una fase di passaggio richiesta dalla  mia professione. Forse è vero che sono un pò rigida ma ti assicuro che i soldi sono una delle poche cose su cui io e mio marito non abbiamo mai litigato, lui sa come la penso, il matrimonio con un uomo benestante non mi ha cambiato nel senso che non spendo più di quanto facessi prima al punto che è lui stesso alle volte a spronarmi a comprare qualcosa di più o di più costoso...


questo l'unico post a tema


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh,come va? come il resto della nostra relazione...si alternano periodi in cui si fa anche tutti i giorni ad altri in cui non si fa anche per una decina di giorni. Tieni conto che c'è il "problema dei baci" di cui ho parlato tempo fa: mio marito non mi bacia mai e lo vedo poco propenso anche a farsi baciare da me...


si torna al discorso delle distanze che faceva verena


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà sono in ufficio e ho il SYMANTEC WEB SECURITY che mi blocca le pagine web dove ci sono foto o parole particolari. Purtroppo certe pagine nn le vedo. E già una volta, angelo se nn mi sbaglio, mi dovette spedire delle pagine via mail per nn farmi perdere il filo della discussione....


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh,come va? come il resto della nostra relazione...si alternano periodi in cui si fa anche tutti i giorni ad altri in cui non si fa anche per una decina di giorni. Tieni conto che c'è il "problema dei baci" di cui ho parlato tempo fa: mio marito non mi bacia mai e lo vedo poco propenso anche a farsi baciare da me...


 





    in che senso nn vi baciate mai??? sopra o sotto????


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> questo l'unico post a tema
















 andate troppo veloce per il mio pc...
Qual'è attualmente l'argomento?


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh,come va? come il resto della nostra relazione...si alternano periodi in cui si fa anche tutti i giorni ad altri in cui non si fa anche per una decina di giorni. Tieni conto che c'è il "problema dei baci" di cui ho parlato tempo fa: mio marito non mi bacia mai e lo vedo poco propenso anche a farsi baciare da me...


ma sai cosa ho notato. Io non ho più messo tanta passione nel baciare la mia ragazza. Non è come all'inizio. L'amante (che cazz ancora non me la da, ma manca poco, lo sento) nemmeno viene baciata dal marito. Noi, invece, passiamo un sacco di tempo a baciarci, mi piace. 

Con la tua compagna, non c'è bisogno (ovviamente sbagliando), di baciarla in quel modo, perchè è già tua, non devi conquistarla, non senti pulsarti il sangue come a baciare una persona diversa che ti eccita solo a pensarla mentre conta quante batterie ci sono in una scatola. 
Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> in che senso nn vi baciate mai??? sopra o sotto????


Sopra...sotto sì...ecco il problema forse è proprio questo nel sesso con mio marito: non è che non sia soddisfacente, anzi, è che E' FARE SESSO, non FARE L'AMORE


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> andate troppo veloce per il mio pc...
> Qual'è attualmente l'argomento?


si continuava il discorso sulla gestione di rapporti .... almeno credo, ci eravamo un pò persi in discorsi goliardici  

	
	
		
		
	


	








che impedivano la lettura a mirtilla, quindi le ho riportato l'unico che non le dava problemi di accesso


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> in che senso nn vi baciate mai??? sopra o sotto????



bè spero solo sopra, perchè se non ti fa nulla sotto allora mandarlo a quel paese dovrebbe essere una passeggiata!


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sopra...sotto sì...ecco il problema forse è proprio questo nel sesso con mio marito: non è che non sia soddisfacente, anzi, è che E' FARE SESSO, non FARE L'AMORE



ma sempre e solo sesso? Secondo me dipende tanto dalla luce. Se è spenta, è più facile fare l'amore.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui l'ho sposato è un pò comp'licato da spiegare...non fraintendermi, non è che non lo amasssi o non lo ami,* ci andava benissimo anche la convivenza e basta, solo che a lui serviva essere sposato per una certa cosa ed io gli ho detto che a sto punto che ci cambiava? Per me eravamo già come una coppia sposata ma, ripeto, il matrimonio serviva a lui.*
> Quanto alla mia autonomia io credo di avere col denaro, con la ricchezza più che altro, un rapporto strano; ho passato momenti difficili in famiglia da ragazzina, mi madre mi ha inculcato in testa l'idea che devo assolutamente essere autonoma e non dipendere da nessuno, che nella vita non si sa mai, che si deve poter provvedere a sè stessi tant'è che, ti dirò, non approva molto la mia attuale situazione di "donna sposata con un uomo ricco che si può permettere un lavoro-non lavoro"ma trattiene le critiche perchè sa che è una fase di passaggio richiesta dalla  mia professione. Forse è vero che sono un pò rigida ma ti assicuro che i soldi sono una delle poche cose su cui io e mio marito non abbiamo mai litigato, lui sa come la penso, il matrimonio con un uomo benestante non mi ha cambiato nel senso che non spendo più di quanto facessi prima al punto che è lui stesso alle volte a spronarmi a comprare qualcosa di più o di più costoso...


scusa ma che tu e lui foste gia' da prima del tuo matrimonio COME UNA COPPIA SPOSATA, mi sa che te la vuoi suonare e te la vuoi cantare da sola... tu per me hai un rapporto morboso/malato con il denaro ed il fatto di non averlo a sufficienza (non dico a livello di tuo marito) ti fa sballare rendendoti cosi' poco lucida anche per il resto...

ma poi che giochetti strani avete costruito per fare sto finto matrimonio??... un legato d'eredita' agganciato al matrimonio? t'ha intestato dei beni per sfangarsela?

di bene in meglio se fosse cosi'...comunque ribadisco... tu a me dai l'impressione da qua, che sei ancora fidanzata/ospite nel tuo matrimonio e se non ti sleghi la vedo amara la situazione...tolta la facciata esterna che magari quella funziona...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma sai cosa ho notato. Io non ho più messo tanta passione nel baciare la mia ragazza. Non è come all'inizio. L'amante (che cazz ancora non me la da, ma manca poco, lo sento) nemmeno viene baciata dal marito. Noi, invece, passiamo un sacco di tempo a baciarci, mi piace.
> 
> Con la tua compagna, non c'è bisogno (ovviamente sbagliando), di baciarla in quel modo, perchè è già tua, non devi conquistarla, non senti pulsarti il sangue come a baciare una persona diversa che ti eccita solo a pensarla mentre conta quante batterie ci sono in una scatola.
> Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.


 
Sì, ci sei riuscito benissimo e ti ringrazio...sarà che io sono sempre stata una "gran baciatrice" (modestia a parte:0022

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e la mancanza di baci mi pesa. Tempo fa in un post scrissi che nei confronti del collega  che avevo conosciuto (che è poi la ragione per cui sono entarta nel forum) provavo esclusivamente il desiderio di essere baciata. Non mi immaginavo a farci sesso, anzi se ci pensavo l'idea non mi attirava per nulla (mio marito è un uomo molto sexy a mio parere e provo un forte deside3rio nei suoi confronti)...però il desiderio di essere baciata sì, quello lo provavo


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, ci sei riuscito benissimo e ti ringrazio...sarà che io sono sempre stata una "gran baciatrice" (modestia a parte:0022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è per questo che esistono gli amanti! Compensano le mancanze della/del compagna/o.


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa ma che tu e lui foste gia' da prima del tuo matrimonio COME UNA COPPIA SPOSATA, mi sa che te la vuoi suonare e te la vuoi cantare da sola... tu per me hai un rapporto morboso/malato con il denaro ed il fatto di non averlo a sufficienza (non dico a livello di tuo marito) ti fa sballare rendendoti cosi' poco lucida anche per il resto...
> 
> ma poi che giochetti strani avete costruito per fare sto finto matrimonio??... un legato d'eredita' agganciato al matrimonio? t'ha intestato dei beni per sfangarsela?
> 
> di bene in meglio se fosse cosi'...comunque ribadisco... tu a me dai l'impressione da qua, che sei ancora fidanzata/ospite nel tuo matrimonio e se non ti sleghi la vedo amara la situazione...tolta la facciata esterna che magari quella funziona...


sai che parli senza cognizione di causa vero? da cosa intuisci che ha lale ha un rapporto morboso con i soldi?


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> andate troppo veloce per il mio pc...
> Qual'è attualmente l'argomento?


 
In effetti anche al mio succede, devo girare pagina (tornando indietro) per aggiornare le ultime risposte.... prova e poi leggi dall'ultima che ti ricordi.... almeno, io faccio così...


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> In effetti anche al mio succede, devo girare pagina (tornando indietro) per aggiornare le ultime risposte.... prova e poi leggi dall'ultima che ti ricordi.... almeno, io faccio così...


non serve. Premete f5 che si aggiorna da solo.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa ma che tu e lui foste gia' da prima del tuo matrimonio COME UNA COPPIA SPOSATA, mi sa che te la vuoi suonare e te la vuoi cantare da sola... tu per me hai un rapporto morboso/malato con il denaro ed il fatto di non averlo a sufficienza (non dico a livello di tuo marito) ti fa sballare rendendoti cosi' poco lucida anche per il resto...
> 
> ma poi che giochetti strani avete costruito per fare sto finto matrimonio??... *un legato d'eredita' agganciato al matrimonio? t'ha intestato dei beni per sfangarsela?*
> 
> di bene in meglio se fosse cosi'...comunque ribadisco... tu a me dai l'impressione da qua, che sei ancora fidanzata/ospite nel tuo matrimonio e se non ti sleghi la vedo amara la situazione...tolta la facciata esterna che magari quella funziona...


 
No, niente di così complicato; davvero non posso dirlo perchè è una cosa così "mirata alla nostra particolare situazione" che se lo scrivessi chiunque mi conosce capirebbe che sono io...(ad ogni modo non ho beni intestati, di nessun genere, non ho neanche voluto che mi comprasse la macchina, vado a lavorare in autobus)
Il mio rapporto col denaro non è certo buono, questo sono io la prima a dirlo, ma almeno nessuno potrà venirmi a dire che da sto matrimonio ci ho guadagnato. Ti assicuro che molte, anzi la maggior parte, nella mia situazione sarebbero rimaste a casa a fare la bella vita (es: le mie cognate) e soprattuttto danno per scontato che quello che è del marito è anche tuo.
Io sono forse stupida ma mi è stato insegnato che quello che uno guadagna è suo, a casa mia lavoravano tutti, ognuno contribuiva per quanto poteva ma nessuno ha mai pensato di stare a casa facendosi mantenere; quello che mi è stato insegnato (e che io assumo come regola per me) è che se mio marito lavora ed io sto a casa certo ho diritto a farmi mantenere ma i soldi sono comunque sempre di mio marito.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sai che parli senza cognizione di causa vero? da cosa intuisci che ha lale ha un rapporto morboso con i soldi?


 
grazie per aver risposto al posto mio. Per me nn ha capito niente. Forse nn ha letto il thread dall'inizio.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sai che parli senza cognizione di causa vero? da cosa intuisci che ha lale ha un rapporto morboso con i soldi?


esclusivamente da quello che ha postato lei e che le ha inculcato la madre...

per lei i soldi sono l'unico mezzo per contare qualcosa, il resto viene dopo, ed il fatto che non ne abbia a sufficienza rispetto al marito ricco, per lei e' frustrante anche accettare un acquisto stupido ma utile...

Questo m'ha colpito, come il fatto che si considerasse coppia con l'andare al dentista se aveva soldi di suo...alla faccia...

ma per carita'....posso sempre avere impressioni fallaci a causa della limitatezza e parzialita' del raccontato, pero' a meno che non tu non sia il marito, me sa che e' lo stesso tuo limite...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, niente di così complicato; davvero non posso dirlo perchè è una cosa così "mirata alla nostra particolare situazione" che se lo scrivessi chiunque mi conosce capirebbe che sono io...(ad ogni modo non ho beni intestati, di nessun genere, non ho neanche voluto che mi comprasse la macchina, vado a lavorare in autobus)
> Il mio rapporto col denaro non è certo buono, questo sono io la prima a dirlo, ma almeno nessuno potrà venirmi a dire che da sto matrimonio ci ho guadagnato. Ti assicuro che molte, anzi la maggior parte, nella mia situazione sarebbero rimaste a casa a fare la bella vita (es: le mie cognate) e soprattuttto danno per scontato che quello che è del marito è anche tuo.
> Io sono forse stupida ma mi è stato insegnato che quello che uno guadagna è suo, a casa mia lavoravano tutti, ognuno contribuiva per quanto poteva ma nessuno ha mai pensato di stare a casa facendosi mantenere; quello che mi è stato insegnato (e che io assumo come regola per me) è che se mio marito lavora ed io sto a casa certo ho diritto a farmi mantenere ma i soldi sono comunque sempre di mio marito.


 
Anche tu a orgoglio stai messa bene eh?
Succedeva la stessa cosa anche a me e, come dice Sterminator, nn ho mai dismesso i panni della fidanzata. Non so perchè, ma su quello ha ragione.


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> esclusivamente da quello che ha postato lei e che le ha inculcato la madre...
> 
> per lei i soldi sono l'unico mezzo per contare qualcosa, il resto viene dopo, ed il fatto che non ne abbia a sufficienza rispetto al marito ricco, per lei e' frustrante anche accettare un acquisto stupido ma utile...
> 
> ...



a 22 anni vivo da solo, ho la casa e la macchina che gente non ha dopo 3 vite di lavoro, cose che a 50 la gente ancora non ha. non parlare di cose che non conosci.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> esclusivamente da quello che ha postato lei e che le ha inculcato la madre...
> 
> *per lei i soldi sono l'unico mezzo per contare qualcosa, il resto viene dopo, ed il fatto che non ne abbia a sufficienza rispetto al marito ricco, per lei e' frustrante anche accettare un acquisto stupido ma utile...*
> 
> ...


 

Fermo fermo fermo; spiacente ma a me dei soldi proprio non interessa un caxxo. Mi interessa averne nel limite in cui  mi bastano per vivere dignitosamente. Quest'idea che i soldi sono l'unica cosa che serve per contare da cosa l'hai dedotta? Dal fatto che mia madre mi abbia insegnata ad essere una donna indipendente economicamente dal marito? Bhè, ti dirò, rispetto a mia cognata che, nella certezza che il marito la riempie di corna, piangendo mi ha confessato che se lo tiene perchè quello che hanno è tutto suo, lei si è  ben  guardata dal continuare a lavorare dopo sposata tanto la bella vita era garantita dal marito ed ora passati i 40 si tiene le corna per non perdere i privilegi. Prefersico le mie paranoie, sorry.
Secondo io ho detto: mi servivano i soldi per andare dal dentista, lui avrebbe certo potuto prestarmeli ma io mi trovavo un secondo o terzo lavoro per pagarmelo da sola? Sono scema io o in questo non c'è nulla di male? 
Io credo questo : i soldi sono di chi se li va a guadagnare cazzo! Io non spendo soldi per cose tipo la borsa firmata anche se so che potrei, non ho detto che gli do da mangiare pane e cipolle anzichè bistecca perchè dobbiamo vivere in ristrettezze....non vedo davvero come questo atteggiamento, anche se diverso da quello dalla moglie-del-riccone-tipo, possa essere disprezzato


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, niente di così complicato; davvero non posso dirlo perchè è una cosa così "mirata alla nostra particolare situazione" che se lo scrivessi chiunque mi conosce capirebbe che sono io...(ad ogni modo non ho beni intestati, di nessun genere, non ho neanche voluto che mi comprasse la macchina, vado a lavorare in autobus)
> Il mio rapporto col denaro non è certo buono, questo sono io la prima a dirlo, ma almeno nessuno potrà venirmi a dire che da sto matrimonio ci ho guadagnato. Ti assicuro che molte, anzi la maggior parte, nella mia situazione sarebbero rimaste a casa a fare la bella vita (es: le mie cognate) e soprattuttto danno per scontato che quello che è del marito è anche tuo.
> Io sono forse stupida ma mi è stato insegnato che quello che uno guadagna è suo, a casa mia lavoravano tutti, ognuno contribuiva per quanto poteva ma nessuno ha mai pensato di stare a casa facendosi mantenere; *quello che mi è stato insegnato (e che io assumo come regola per me) è che se mio marito lavora ed io sto a casa certo ho diritto a farmi mantenere ma i soldi sono comunque sempre di mio marito.*


scusa per me o ti stai dipingendo come una emula di Giovanna D'arco o lo sei veramente...

se lo sei pero' e riconosci che i soldi siano solo di tuo marito, in caso di sua eredita' tu che fai rinunci a tutto il suo patrimonio vero?

Ma anche per i tuoi figli (non so se esistenti o futuri) spero, cosi' si potranno forgiare come hanno fatto con te e te con loro...

Minkia... sono stupefatto da tanta probita'...sai che e' merce rara...

Ps: ma siamo sicuri sicuri che le cose stanno proprio proprio cosi'????


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Anche tu a orgoglio stai messa bene eh?
> Succedeva la stessa cosa anche a me e, come dice Sterminator, nn ho mai dismesso i panni della fidanzata. Non so perchè, ma su quello ha ragione.


 
Ecco, brava, il mio problema è l'orgoglio e forse è vero pure che non ho mai superato il ruolo di fidanzata, però preferisco essere un'orgogliosa morta di fame che essere la mantenuta di qualcuno


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Fermo fermo fermo; spiacente ma a me dei soldi proprio non interessa un caxxo. Mi interessa averne nel limite in cui  mi bastano per vivere dignitosamente. Quest'idea che i soldi sono l'unica cosa che serve per contare da cosa l'hai dedotta? Dal fatto che mia madre mi abbia insegnata ad essere una donna indipendente economicamente dal marito? Bhè, ti dirò, rispetto a mia cognata che, nella certezza che il marito la riempie di corna, piangendo mi ha confessato che se lo tiene perchè quello che hanno è tutto suo, lei si è  ben  guardata dal continuare a lavorare dopo sposata tanto la bella vita era garantita dal marito ed ora passati i 40 si tiene le corna per non perdere i privilegi. Prefersico le mie paranoie, sorry.
> Secondo io ho detto: mi servivano i soldi per andare dal dentista, lui avrebbe certo potuto prestarmeli ma io mi trovavo un secondo o terzo lavoro per pagarmelo da sola? Sono scema io o in questo non c'è nulla di male?
> Io credo questo : i soldi sono di chi se li va a guadagnare cazzo! Io non spendo soldi per cose tipo la borsa firmata anche se so che potrei, non ho detto che gli do da mangiare pane e cipolle anzichè bistecca perchè dobbiamo vivere in ristrettezze....non vedo davvero come questo atteggiamento, anche se diverso da quello dalla moglie-del-riccone-tipo, possa essere disprezzato



non capisce. lale. E' tempo sprecato. 

ma forse tu, sterm, sei di quelle persone che pensano che contano solo i soldi. e che se uno si muove lo fa solo per soldi.
Lale ti ammiro. Davvero.


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, il mio problema è l'orgoglio e forse è vero pure che non ho mai superato il ruolo di fidanzata, però preferisco essere un'orgogliosa morta di fame che essere la mantenuta di qualcuno


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a 22 anni vivo da solo, ho la casa e la macchina che gente non ha dopo 3 vite di lavoro, cose che a 50 la gente ancora non ha. non parlare di cose che non conosci.


ao' forse a cazzeggiare analmente, ti sei un po' confuso di lobi...



















il fatto che tu sciorini i tuoi "miracoli", sono a pro di cosa? nun te sforza' e' retorica....

ora ammesso che tu ne avessi diciamo 5 volte tanto per tuo "manico" o per grazia ricevuta... una tua prossima ed eventuale fidanzata, (non sfruculiamenti alle sposate o non libere)... tipo lale che fai la consideri alla stregua de na colf o dama di compagnia o la rendi partecipe delle tue grazie?

Ps: non entrare in dettagli esagerati pero' per farmi conoscere la tua storia/vita, perche' sinceramente non me ne fotte un kazzo..


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, il mio problema è l'orgoglio e forse è vero pure che non ho mai superato il ruolo di fidanzata, però preferisco essere un'orgogliosa morta di fame che essere la mantenuta di qualcuno


tra esser morti di fame, mantenuti da qualcuno ... e accettare regali ci passa un bel pezzo di strada eh

certo che, lui tiene le distanze non baciando, tu non accettando nulla ...... se non date un giro a sta situazione non la vedo bene


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa per me o ti stai dipingendo come una emula di Giovanna D'arco o lo sei veramente...
> 
> se lo sei pero' e riconosci che i soldi siano solo di tuo marito, in caso di sua eredita' tu che fai rinunci a tutto il suo patrimonio vero?
> 
> ...


Certola certezza non la puoi avere e capisco i tuoi dubbi.
Non ho figli e per l'eredità...mah non ci ho mai pensato onestamente...ho una leurea in legge so esattamente cosa mi spetta...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Fermo fermo fermo; spiacente ma a me dei soldi proprio non interessa un caxxo. Mi interessa averne nel limite in cui  mi bastano per vivere dignitosamente. Quest'idea che i soldi sono l'unica cosa che serve per contare da cosa l'hai dedotta? Dal fatto che mia madre mi abbia insegnata ad essere una donna indipendente economicamente dal marito? Bhè, ti dirò, rispetto a mia cognata che, nella certezza che il marito la riempie di corna, piangendo mi ha confessato che se lo tiene perchè quello che hanno è tutto suo, lei si è  ben  guardata dal continuare a lavorare dopo sposata tanto la bella vita era garantita dal marito ed ora passati i 40 si tiene le corna per non perdere i privilegi. Prefersico le mie paranoie, sorry.
> Secondo io ho detto: mi servivano i soldi per andare dal dentista, lui avrebbe certo potuto prestarmeli ma io mi trovavo un secondo o terzo lavoro per pagarmelo da sola? Sono scema io o in questo non c'è nulla di male?
> Io credo questo : i soldi sono di chi se li va a guadagnare cazzo! Io non spendo soldi per cose tipo la borsa firmata anche se so che potrei, non ho detto che gli do da mangiare pane e cipolle anzichè bistecca perchè dobbiamo vivere in ristrettezze....non vedo davvero come questo atteggiamento, anche se diverso da quello dalla moglie-del-riccone-tipo, possa essere disprezzato


ma non fare esempi sugli eccessi ma su vita terra terra...

se tu sei abituata a contribuire a tutto, altrimenti la tua indole autonoma soffre, mo' famme capi'... di regola dovresti mettere il tuo bravo 50% anche per la vacanzina prossima...ora facciamo il caso che a lui venga in mente di andare in Sardegna, il tuo 50% e' superiore alle tue capacita' di spesa e per non violentarti, costringi anche lui ad andare a Ladispoli, senza nulla togliere, verooo,....o viceversa...

ao' ma non so se ti rendi conto, ma per me tutto questo e' di uno squallore infinito...

comunque chiudo qua perche' vedo che e' inutile illuminarti sul tuo essere ancora nel fidanzamento...manco...amicizia...pero' mi raccomando per coerenza, nel caso rinunciate all'eredita'...

ciao...neh

Ps: mica tutti tutti si sorchiano il marito infedele per non perdere gli agi...una via di mezzo dici che non si esiste?


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' forse a cazzeggiare analmente, ti sei un po' confuso di lobi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorrei specificare che mio marito mi ha sempre detto"quello che mio è anche tuo" eh, però conosce le mie idee, non lo danneggiano in alcun modo, a lui non levo nulla, non sono la moglie svaccata che a 30 anni sta a casa e si rigira fra estetista e parrucchiere. Non sono Giovanna d'Arco nè Santa Maria Goretti, voglio semplicemente farcela da sola, realizzarmi in una professione per poter dire anch'io a lui "quello che è mio è tuo" . Non vedo in questo nè eroismo nè chissà che altro.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certola certezza non la puoi avere e capisco i tuoi dubbi.
> Non ho figli e per l'eredità...mah non ci ho mai pensato onestamente...ho una leurea in legge so esattamente cosa mi spetta...


eh no... dovresti rinunciarci e da avvocato sai che nessuno te lo impedirebbe... altrimenti il tuo ragionamento e' sbilenco...

ma pensa alla famiglia di tuo marito...che schiaffo morale alle tue cognate...

io ad una nuora cosi' ce metterei una statua in giardino e farei arrivare visite guidate....



























dai se schersa...


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' forse a cazzeggiare analmente, ti sei un po' confuso di lobi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aho, ma te non ci arrivi proprio.

eppure mi sembra che l'italiano io sappia parlarlo e sciverlo correttamente. Si vede che tu, evidentemente, hai qualche difficoltà a recepire i messaggi.
Va bene, riproviamo.

Io ti ho esortato a non sparare a zero su lale. Tu hai detto che per lei contano solo i soldi, quando, invece, lei sostiene che non accetta che le persone che le stanno in torno possano etichettarla come mantenuta. Allora lei, perchè così è cresciuta, perchè così crede sia giusto, lavora e lavora. Lei per sentirsi libera fa tre lavori per pagarsi il dentista per non sentirsi male con se stessa prima. E io l'ammiro.
Poi tu te ne esci con elucubrazioni riguardo la sua morbosità per i soldi. E soprattutto riversi su di me le tue supposizioni affermando che per me è lo stesso.
Allora le cose sono semplicemente due.
1) non capisci il significato delle parole e questo è risolvibile leggendo un po' di più e cercando sul dizionario italiano il significato delle parole che non conosci.
2)Hai difficoltà ad esprimerti ed esprimendo un concetto non usi le parole corrette e la frase che dici assume una connotazione differente.

A me sembra chiaro. Altrimenti passo ai disegnini, quelli dovrebbero funzionare per forza.

Dettagli e affini della mia vita non sono di dominio pubblico. Se mai mi sposerò, dubito fortemente che la mia compagna parteciperà attivamente nelle decisione economiche dei miei soldi.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, il mio problema è l'orgoglio e forse è vero pure che non ho mai superato il ruolo di fidanzata, però preferisco essere un'orgogliosa morta di fame che essere la mantenuta di qualcuno


 


























   QUOTO A MILLE!!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vorrei specificare che mio marito mi ha sempre detto"quello che mio è anche tuo" eh, però conosce le mie idee, non lo danneggiano in alcun modo, a lui non levo nulla, non sono la moglie svaccata che a 30 anni sta a casa e si rigira fra estetista e parrucchiere. Non sono Giovanna d'Arco nè Santa Maria Goretti, voglio semplicemente farcela da sola, realizzarmi in una professione per poter dire anch'io a lui "quello che è mio è tuo" . Non vedo in questo nè eroismo nè chissà che altro.


calma, qua la cosa cambia radicalmente, perche' sembrerebbe diventata adesso solo una cosa temporanea, dato che stai per raggiungere il traguardo della parita' patrimoniale...

scusa ma quanto ci vuole ancora???

non sempre si riescono a fare i miliardi (onestamente) in una vita... pero' da come lo dici me pari quasi arrivata...

allora ti auguro tanta felicita' per la imminente festa del primo milione di neuro...

Auguri neh...e sta' attenta a non svegliarti dal sogno pero', oseno' sai che botta...


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> calma, qua la cosa cambia radicalmente, perche' sembrerebbe diventata adesso solo una cosa temporanea, dato che stai per raggiungere il traguardo della parita' patrimoniale...
> 
> scusa ma quanto ci vuole ancora???
> 
> ...


tu davvero fai fatica a capire quello che si dice.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh no... dovresti rinunciarci e da avvocato sai che nessuno te lo impedirebbe... altrimenti il tuo ragionamento e' sbilenco...
> 
> ma pensa alla famiglia di tuo marito...che schiaffo morale alle tue cognate...
> 
> ...


I miei suoceri sono anziani, non gli va molto a genio che io lavori, il mio posto dovrebbe essere a casa. Per loro dovrei fare come le cognate: trovato il pollastro stare a casa a fare i figli e spendere i soldi. Io i figli non ce li ho ancora, però in compenso mi sono fatta un mazzo tanto per laurearmi e adesso volgio fare l'avvocato. Mio marito è MOLTO  orgoglioso di me, mi ha spinto verso la professione (non volevo fare la pratica perchè signioficava smettere di guadagnare e volevo andare in un ufficio a stipendio fisso)e mi incoraggia a continuare. Un giorno, se Dio vuole, guadagnerò abbastanza da contribuire in maniera significativa alla nostra vita (matrimonio, amicizia, fidanzamento, chiamalo come ti pare, quello che conta è quello che provo).
Il tuo esempio sulle vacanze mi ha fatto ridere...perchè effettivamente è stata una delle nostre prime litigate da fidanzati: Maldive o montagna...ho sciato bene però...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> calma, qua la cosa cambia radicalmente, perche' sembrerebbe diventata adesso solo una cosa temporanea, dato che stai per raggiungere il traguardo della parita' patrimoniale...
> 
> scusa ma quanto ci vuole ancora???
> 
> ...


 
Boh, non importa, forse sono io che non capisco lasciamo stare, va...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> aho, ma te non ci arrivi proprio.
> 
> eppure mi sembra che l'italiano io sappia parlarlo e sciverlo correttamente. Si vede che tu, evidentemente, hai qualche difficoltà a recepire i messaggi.
> Va bene, riproviamo.
> ...


senti me sa che sei te che hai difficolta' di comprendonio.... io non ho sostenuto che lale e' attaccata ai soldi come un misero e squallido arricchito che valuta ed acquista chi si circonda, ma che  sopravaluta il denaro, ritenedo che solo l'averlo induce uno stato da levitazione...

il denaro lei lo simboleggia/percepisce/vive in maniera differente dall'arricchito...

ecco, io invece quel simbolismo sul denaro lo vedo molto meglio appiccicato a te...

ma forse mi sbaglio o forse no e le tranvate che te piji saranno solo terapeutiche...

te saluto...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa per me o ti stai dipingendo come una emula di Giovanna D'arco o lo sei veramente...
> 
> se lo sei pero' e riconosci che i soldi siano solo di tuo marito, in caso di sua eredita' tu che fai rinunci a tutto il suo patrimonio vero?
> 
> ...


Guarda che Lale non è l'unica a pensarla così. Anch'io ho sposato uno ricco, anch'io facevo la signora, anche a me nn mancava niente, ma contribuivo col mio lavoro fuori e dentro casa e quando ci siamo separati nn ho voluto nulla di suo, nè gli alimenti nè la casa coniugale. Prendo solo i soldi per la bambina. Te capì?


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> senti me sa che sei te che hai difficolta' di comprendonio.... io non ho sostenuto che lale e' attaccata ai soldi come un misero e squallido arricchito che valuta ed acquista chi si circonda, ma che  sopravaluta il denaro, ritenedo che solo l'averlo induce uno stato da levitazione...
> 
> il denaro lei lo simboleggia/percepisce/vive in maniera differente dall'arricchito...
> 
> ...


E' inutile, in effetti, ai fini della discussione continuare a spiegarti che il rosso è rosso e il nero è nero. Perchè tu travisi l'ovvio con illazioni personali scaturite, probabilmente, da tue mancanze personali.

Lale non c'è niente da fare. Comunque sappi che io ho capito cosa intendi e ti ammiro.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> I miei suoceri sono anziani, non gli va molto a genio che io lavori, il mio posto dovrebbe essere a casa. Per loro dovrei fare come le cognate: trovato il pollastro stare a casa a fare i figli e spendere i soldi. Io i figli non ce li ho ancora, però in compenso mi sono fatta un mazzo tanto per laurearmi e adesso volgio fare l'avvocato. Mio marito è MOLTO  orgoglioso di me, mi ha spinto verso la professione (non volevo fare la pratica perchè signioficava smettere di guadagnare e volevo andare in un ufficio a stipendio fisso)e mi incoraggia a continuare. Un giorno, se Dio vuole, guadagnerò abbastanza da contribuire in maniera significativa alla nostra vita (matrimonio, amicizia, fidanzamento, chiamalo come ti pare, quello che conta è quello che provo).
> * Il tuo esempio sulle vacanze mi ha fatto ridere...perchè effettivamente è stata una delle nostre prime litigate da fidanzati: Maldive o montagna...ho sciato bene però.*..


senti al posto tuo riderei molto ma molto meno, perche' sinceramente a stare vicino ad una Santa Maria Goretti non saprei chi possa essere all'altezza e di padreterni ce ne sarebbero uno solo e gia' impegnati...

io E CHIUDO.. ti considero di rivalutare la figura del tuo coinquilino,perche' l'accusa di egoismo da te lanciatagli la vedo mooolto ma mooolto piu' pertinente su di te...

io sinceramente una situazione del genere, martellarmi le palle scientemente per concederti tutto sto spazio ed atttendere buonino buonino che ti fai i capperi tuoi... da mo' che avrei detto saluti e baci...

ribadisco che non dovevi assolutissimamente accettare/subire queste angherie troppo degradanti e farti la strada da sola...

ciao vado...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Guarda che Lale non è l'unica a pensarla così. Anch'io ho sposato uno ricco, anch'io facevo la signora, anche a me nn mancava niente, ma contribuivo col mio lavoro fuori e dentro casa e quando ci siamo separati nn ho voluto nulla di suo, nè gli alimenti nè la casa coniugale. Prendo solo i soldi per la bambina. Te capì?


 
Mirty! tutte ste somiglianze fra le nostre vite cominciano a sapermi da Carramba che sorpresa!!! Rileggendo il post che hai scritto stamattina sul momento in cui hai detto al tuo ex marito che te ne andavi e lui si è messo a ridere è evidente che quando uno dei due ha più soldi crede di avere anche il controllo. Dev'essere stato un calcio nelle palle per lui sapere che i suoi soldi per te non erano nulla.


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Guarda che Lale non è l'unica a pensarla così. Anch'io ho sposato uno ricco, anch'io facevo la signora, anche a me nn mancava niente, ma contribuivo col mio lavoro fuori e dentro casa e quando ci siamo separati nn ho voluto nulla di suo, nè gli alimenti nè la casa coniugale. Prendo solo i soldi per la bambina. Te capì?



no mirti, non capisce.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Guarda che Lale non è l'unica a pensarla così. Anch'io ho sposato uno ricco, anch'io facevo la signora, anche a me nn mancava niente, ma contribuivo col mio lavoro fuori e dentro casa e quando ci siamo separati nn ho voluto nulla di suo, nè gli alimenti nè la casa coniugale. Prendo solo i soldi per la bambina. Te capì?



ma anche tu lo castravi nelle vacanze perche' la tua parte non era sufficiente?

beh per me lo sfankulio allora ce sta tutto...,mi dispiace tanto ma il mondo e' na' chiavica... e' allergico ai santi...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E' inutile, in effetti, ai fini della discussione continuare a spiegarti che il rosso è rosso e il nero è nero. Perchè tu travisi l'ovvio con illazioni personali scaturite, probabilmente, da tue mancanze personali.
> 
> Lale non c'è niente da fare. *Comunque sappi che io ho capito cosa intendi e ti ammiro.[/quote*]
> Grazie Lds


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no mirti, non capisce.


ma l'importante per me e' che capisci tu come va il mondo e le tranvate smerdanti che te stai a pija' sono solo il prologo...fidati...


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> senti al posto tuo riderei molto ma molto meno, perche' sinceramente a stare vicino ad una Santa Maria Goretti non saprei chi possa essere all'altezza e di padreterni ce ne sarebbero uno solo e gia' impegnati...
> 
> io E CHIUDO.. ti considero di rivalutare la figura del tuo coinquilino,perche' l'accusa di egoismo da te lanciatagli la vedo mooolto ma mooolto piu' pertinente su di te...
> 
> ...



Tu, mi sa, non hai nemmeno un'idea di quanta soddisfazione porti farsi da solo. Domani lale potrà dire a mezzo mondo che non ha accettato aiuto da nessuno e quello che è l'ha scelto e se l'è costruito da sola e questo vale più di tutti i soldi del mondo. Tu, questo, ovviamente, non lo capisci perchè tu al suo posto saresti stato a contare i soldi degli altri. 

Lale, ti faccio un monumento.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma anche tu lo castravi nelle vacanze perche' la tua parte non era sufficiente?
> 
> beh per me lo sfankulio allora ce sta tutto...,mi dispiace tanto ma il mondo e' na' chiavica... e' allergico ai santi...


 
ma quant sì scemm! Pensa che invece era il contrario, vacanze da sogno in posti incredibili ma, una volta là, nn permetteva di comprare nemmeno un gelato! Poi grazieaddio hanno inventato gli ALL INCLUSIVE.....


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E' inutile, in effetti, ai fini della discussione continuare a spiegarti che il rosso è rosso e il nero è nero. *Perchè tu travisi l'ovvio con illazioni personali scaturite, probabilmente, da tue mancanze personali*.
> 
> Lale non c'è niente da fare. Comunque sappi che io ho capito cosa intendi e ti ammiro.





















Pischelletto la mia situazione personale e patrimoniale tu non la conosci e quindi se fossi sul serio coerente non faresti gli stessi sbagli miei accusandomi che mi baso solo su illazioni...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma quant sì scemm! Pensa che invece era il contrario, vacanze da sogno in posti incredibili ma, una volta là, nn permetteva di comprare nemmeno un gelato! Poi grazieaddio hanno inventato gli ALL INCLUSIVE.....


Non riesco a leggere tutto, qualcuno mi fa un riassunto? Merci  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps vacanze da sogno? Gelati?


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mirty! tutte ste somiglianze fra le nostre vite cominciano a sapermi da Carramba che sorpresa!!! Rileggendo il post che hai scritto stamattina sul momento in cui hai detto al tuo ex marito che te ne andavi e lui si è messo a ridere è evidente che quando uno dei due ha più soldi crede di avere anche il controllo. Dev'essere stato un calcio nelle palle per lui sapere che i suoi soldi per te non erano nulla.


Infatti. E' stato lì che ha cominciato a strisciare, ma ne aveva fatte troppe e imperdonabili e quando una donna dice basta è basta davvero.
Per quello dovremmo evitare di arrivare a toccare il fondo e poi scavare, perchè poi nn c'è possibilità di risalita.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> senti al posto tuo riderei molto ma molto meno, perche' sinceramente a stare vicino ad una Santa Maria Goretti non saprei chi possa essere all'altezza e di padreterni ce ne sarebbero uno solo e gia' impegnati...
> 
> io E CHIUDO.. ti considero di rivalutare la figura del tuo coinquilino,perche' l'accusa di egoismo da te lanciatagli la vedo mooolto ma mooolto piu' pertinente su di te...
> 
> ...


 
Le angherie consisterebbero nel fatto che siamo andati in motagna anzichè alle Maldive??? E io sarei egoista perchè voglio essere indipendente economicamente dal lui? Bhè, cavolo, allora hai ragione tu, ho proprio una visione distorta del rapporto di coppia, sono un'arpia e merito di essere lasciata..boh


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non riesco a leggere tutto, qualcuno mi fa un riassunto? Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ciao MK, si parlava dei rapporti patrimoniali tra marito e moglie, ma siamo partiti da nn so dove....questo thread è un volo pindarico!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Le angherie consisterebbero nel fatto che siamo andati in motagna anzichè alle Maldive??? E io sarei egoista perchè voglio essere indipendente economicamente dal lui? Bhè, cavolo, allora hai ragione tu, ho proprio una visione distorta del rapporto di coppia, sono un'arpia e merito di essere lasciata..boh


ma si sei egoista perche' dai una importanza enorme alla tua realizzazione professionale che ti emancipa da tutto il mondo che ti circonda.... ma secondo me  chi ne e' affetto patologicamente e non in maniera NORMALE, dovrebbe realizzarsi PRIMA di coinvolgere altri nel proprio mondo che poi si pretende per giunta di lasciare fuori...

ao' fate come kazzo ve pare e state fino a che ve sopportate... 

buon proseguimento...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma quant sì scemm! Pensa che invece era il contrario, vacanze da sogno in posti incredibili ma, una volta là, nn permetteva di comprare nemmeno un gelato! Poi grazieaddio hanno inventato gli ALL INCLUSIVE.....


 
Certo, per non parlare di quando mi ha portato nel posto da sogno che io non potevo permettermi insistendo che era un regalo ed andava bene così e poi quando siamo stati lì mi ha fatto una sceneggiata del caxxo, mi ha urlato dietro per ore, l'ho rincorso per strada come una pvera scema, come un cane, con la gente che ci guardava , tutta la notte seduta su una poltrona della bellissima stanza del bellissimo albergo pensando  che non potevo permettermi una stanza diversa nè un cacchio di biglietto per tornarmene a casa mia...sti cazzi vecchio che ci vado ancora nei posti da sogno se non c'ho almeno i soldi per comprarmi un bilgietto sul primo volo di ritorno.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si sei egoista perche' dai una importanza enorme alla tua realizzazione professionale che ti emancipa da tutto il mondo che ti circonda.... ma secondo me chi ne e' affetto patologicamente e non in maniera NORMALE, dovrebbe realizzarsi PRIMA di coinvolgere altri nel proprio mondo che poi si pretende per giunta di lasciare fuori...
> 
> ao' fate come kazzo ve pare e state fino a che ve sopportate...
> 
> buon proseguimento...


 
Se vuoi fare la fine del tuo avatar sei sulla buona strada! NN ha capito niente!! Mi sembra il minimo che dia importanza alla sua realizzazione professionale caxxo, e si è sposata xchè suo marito aveva bisogno di sposarsi, sennò erano conviventi....ma leggi un post si e quattro no???


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ciao MK, si parlava dei rapporti patrimoniali tra marito e moglie, ma siamo partiti da nn so dove....questo thread è un volo pindarico!


Nel senso di separazione/comunione? Separazione, sempre e comunque. 

Sono andata in OT?


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si sei egoista perche' *dai una importanza enorme alla tua realizzazione professionale che ti emancipa* da tutto il mondo che ti circonda.... ma secondo me chi ne e' affetto patologicamente e non in maniera NORMALE, dovrebbe realizzarsi PRIMA di coinvolgere altri nel proprio mondo che poi si pretende per giunta di lasciare fuori...
> 
> ao' fate come kazzo ve pare e state fino a che ve sopportate...
> 
> buon proseguimento...


L'importanza alla mia realizzazione professionale la dò perchè, se permetti, ci ho sputato sangue sopra e, comunque, è importante per entrambi. Non sacrifico proprio niente al mio lavoro, certamente non  più di quanto mio marito sacrifichi per il suo...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Se vuoi fare la fine del tuo avatar sei sulla buona strada! NN ha capito niente!! Mi sembra il minimo che dia importanza alla sua realizzazione professionale caxxo, e* si è sposata xchè suo marito aveva bisogno di sposarsi, sennò erano conviventi*....ma leggi un post si e quattro no???


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'importanza alla mia realizzazione professionale la dò perchè, se permetti, ci ho sputato sangue sopra e, comunque, è importante per entrambi. Non sacrifico proprio niente al mio lavoro, certamente non  più di quanto mio marito sacrifichi per il suo...


lale, un giorno ti guarderai allo specchio e vedrai che sei diventata quello che volevi e ci sei riuscita da sola senza aiuto e senza i soldi di nessuno. 
Quel giorno allo specchio ringrazierai di non essere andata alle maldive e di non esserti adagiata perchè tuo marito era ricco. Quel giorno lale non avrà prezzo. La tua soddisfazione, la tua realizzazione personale, il suo diventare quello che vuoi da sola, non lo compri con i milioni ma con i sacrifici e con la perseveranza e chi ti sta vicino e ti vuole bene lo deve capire ed accettare.

O lo si capisce o non si spiega. Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Da Lale" Certo, per non parlare di quando mi ha portato nel posto da sogno che io non potevo permettermi insistendo che era un regalo ed andava bene così e poi quando siamo stati lì mi ha fatto una sceneggiata del caxxo, mi ha urlato dietro per ore, l'ho rincorso per strada come una pvera scema, come un cane, con la gente che ci guardava , tutta la notte seduta su una poltrona della bellissima stanza del bellissimo albergo pensando che non potevo permettermi una stanza diversa nè un cacchio di biglietto per tornarmene a casa mia...sti cazzi vecchio che ci vado ancora nei posti da sogno se non c'ho almeno i soldi per comprarmi un bilgietto sul primo volo di ritorno."

Avevo fatto la battuta sulle vite parallele ma mi sa che non è mica tanto una battuta!! 
Io negli ultimi viaggi fatti con mio marito mi facevo dare i biglietti. Sai che il ritorno può sempre essere anticipato per cause gravi no? Ma se nn hai in mano nemmeno il biglietto..... allora si che sei fregata!


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

MK, è un discorso lungo. Effettivamente leggendo solo quel post verrebbe da fare quella faccina anche a me....fidati.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

cosa vuol dire OT?
L'ho già visto usare, ma nn capisco cosa significa.....


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

immagino off topic, fuori tema.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire OT?
> L'ho già visto usare, ma nn capisco cosa significa.....


Fuori tema...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Se vuoi fare la fine del tuo avatar sei sulla buona strada! NN ha capito niente!! Mi sembra il minimo che dia importanza alla sua realizzazione professionale caxxo, e si è sposata xchè suo marito aveva bisogno di sposarsi, sennò erano conviventi....ma leggi un post si e quattro no???


questo l'avevo letto e riportato, ti sara' sfuggito...

ora secondo te siccome il marito ha richiesto sta robetta ed era diciamo gia' consapevole che lale ha sempre ritenuto la realizzazione professionale priorita' assoluta su tutto, non ha motivo da lamentarsi e percio' deve abbozzare...

per me la situazione e' in altri termini e solo loro li conoscono anche se piano piano escono comportamenti strani e poco risolvibili con elasticita' mentale da ambo le parti...comunque mo' devo andare proprio...

ciao..


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo, per non parlare di quando mi ha portato nel posto da sogno che io non potevo permettermi insistendo che era un regalo ed andava bene così e poi quando siamo stati lì mi ha fatto una sceneggiata del caxxo, mi ha urlato dietro per ore, l'ho rincorso per strada come una pvera scema, come un cane, con la gente che ci guardava , tutta la notte seduta su una poltrona della bellissima stanza del bellissimo albergo pensando  che non potevo permettermi una stanza diversa nè un cacchio di biglietto per tornarmene a casa mia...sti cazzi vecchio che ci vado ancora nei posti da sogno se non c'ho almeno i soldi per comprarmi un bilgietto sul primo volo di ritorno.


ma pensa che il rinfaccio con incorporato trattamento da pezza dei piedi e per giunta (molto edificante) in pubblico, era un dubbio che mi volevo levare, ma poi ho desistito perche' auto convintomi che il tuo elevato spessore mentale e culturale non ti avrebbe fatto soggiornare in una situazione cosi' degradante neanche mezzo secondo, ma leggendo questo ulteriore tassello rimango proprio basito...

ne', se tuo marito e' cosi' che ti fa pesare la disparita' economica e balle varie, IO non vedo altre strade....

passi lunghi e ben distesi... e senza manco voltarsi a salutare...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A parte tutti i discorsi "lo ami" "non lo ami" "mollalo" "tradiscilo", la cosa che trovo sconvolgente è vedere come un "ragazzo" dice ad un altro* "dai il mio numero di cellulare alla tua ragazza", e questo poi glielo da davvero e non si pone minimamente il problema di cosa ci sia sotto!!!*
> 
> Ma non è che sono d'accordo per vedere se ci vai a letto così poi ti scarica o ti propongono una storia a tre???


 

















   in effetti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

oh mamma quanto siete andati avanti...

si può avere un riassunto?


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> quello che mi è stato insegnato (e che io assumo come regola per me) è che se mio marito lavora ed io sto a casa certo *ho diritto a farmi mantenere* ma i soldi sono comunque sempre di mio marito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


la pianti di fare quelle facce?


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> I miei suoceri sono anziani, non gli va molto a genio che io lavori, il mio posto dovrebbe essere a casa.


Lale scusa ma sono un po' tarda. Allora riassumo, siete sposati, tu ti stai laureando? Sei già laureata? E non lavori ancora. Giusto? Tuo marito ti mantiene. O non ho capito un c***o come al solito?


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la pianti di fare quelle facce?


 
Comunicano il mio stato d'animo. Comincio ad avere delle crisi di identità...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Comunicano il mio stato d'animo. Comincio ad avere delle crisi di identità...



ma dai esagarata.


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'importanza alla mia realizzazione professionale la dò perchè, se permetti, ci ho sputato sangue sopra e, comunque, è importante per entrambi. Non sacrifico proprio niente al mio lavoro, certamente non  più di quanto mio marito sacrifichi per il suo...



Encomiabile e giusto quanto sostieni.
Meno encomiabile quando dai della mantenuta a persone come me, che per vari motivi hanno rinunciato a svolgere una professione per dedicarsi alla famiglia.
Ti assicuro che non passo il mio tempo tra estetista e parrucchiere...
Anzi, ci ho dovuto rinunciare!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Encomiabile e giusto quanto sostieni.
> Meno encomiabile quando dai della mantenuta a persone come me, che per vari motivi hanno rinunciato a svolgere una professione per dedicarsi alla famiglia.
> Ti assicuro che non passo il mio tempo tra estetista e parrucchiere...
> Anzi, ci ho dovuto rinunciare!


ma io in effetti sentivo che qualcosa non quadrava, ora vorrei solo vedere, per mantenersi coerente e non farsi trattare da pezza da piedi, e  la dignita' e l'orgoglio etctct,  in quanti secondi fa le valigie e chiama un taxi o piglia il tram...

mah... io dico che rimane perche' mo' ci dira' che lui lentamente sta cambiando...piano...senza fretta, ma sta cambiando...come no...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io in effetti sentivo che qualcosa non quadrava, ora vorrei solo vedere, per mantenersi coerente e non farsi trattare da pezza da piedi, e la dignita' e l'orgoglio etctct, in quanti secondi fa le valigie e chiama un taxi o piglia il tram...
> 
> mah... io dico che rimane perche' mo' ci dira' che lui lentamente sta cambiando...piano...senza fretta, ma sta cambiando...come no...


Stermi ma mi spieghi che non capito? Lavora o no Lale?


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io in effetti sentivo che qualcosa non quadrava, ora vorrei solo vedere, per mantenersi coerente e non farsi trattare da pezza da piedi, e  la dignita' e l'orgoglio etctct,  in quanti secondi fa le valigie e chiama un taxi o piglia il tram...
> 
> mah... io dico che rimane perche' mo' ci dira' che lui lentamente sta cambiando...piano...senza fretta, ma sta cambiando...come no...


Le nuove leve, invece che unioni/matrimoni, sembra che facciano delle società al 50%, io lo trovo alquanto squallido, ma sono vecchia e non capisco un emerito cavolo...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Encomiabile e giusto quanto sostieni.
> Meno encomiabile quando dai della mantenuta a persone come me, che per vari motivi hanno rinunciato a svolgere una professione per dedicarsi alla famiglia.
> Ti assicuro che non passo il mio tempo tra estetista e parrucchiere...
> Anzi, ci ho dovuto rinunciare!


replico perche' volevo prendere spunto e non mischiarlo...

per me invece (sempre e dando per scontato che il rapporto sia vissuto in maniera naturale ed equilibrata) e' una fortuna che ancora qualche famiglia sopravviva con la moglie a casa, perche' ricordo quando da scuola tornavo a casa e trovavo mia madre ed anche se crescendo non mi servisse piu' per fare i compiti, mi sono sempre sentito un privilegiato nei confronti di miei altri amichetti che raccontavano lo squallore del ritornare a casa e non trovare nessuno che ti chiedesse che kazzo fosse successo...

ma siccome oggi si insegue solo il dio soldo e la realizzazione personale egoistica, non importa se poi chi si ritira a casa non trova nessuno per scambiarsi emozioni, convinti che tanto il vuoto pneumatico si potra' sempre riempire con il cellulare dell'ultima generazione & C...

Beh a me sinceramente tutto cio'  mi sa di squallido... e gli effetti in questa societa' di merda si vedono gia' da un pezzo...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma siccome oggi si insegue solo il dio soldo e la realizzazione personale egoistica, *non importa se poi chi si ritira a casa non trova nessuno per scambiarsi emozioni*, convinti che tanto il vuoto pneumatico si potra' riempire con il cellulare dell'ultima generazione & C...
> 
> Beh a me sinceramente tutto cio' mi sa di squallido... e gli effetti in questa societa' di merda si vedono gia' da un pezzo...


Stermi vuoi dirmi che sei per le donne a casa a fare le mogli e le madri?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Stermi vuoi dirmi che sei per le donne a casa a fare le mogli e le madri?


non sono per circondare col vuoto pneumatico persone che egoisticamente abbiamo procreato ed egoisticamente abbandoniamo a loro stesse per affermare SOLO NOI stessi...

che poi cio' lo possa limitare col part time e' gia qualcosa...ma e' il modello di societa' che e' sballato in origine...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> questo l'avevo letto e riportato, ti sara' sfuggito...
> 
> ora secondo te siccome il marito ha richiesto sta robetta ed era diciamo gia' consapevole che lale ha sempre ritenuto la realizzazione professionale priorita' assoluta su tutto, non ha motivo da lamentarsi e percio' deve abbozzare...
> 
> ...


 
Ma questo dove l'hai letto?? Lale lamentava ben altro problema....


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non sono per circondare col vuoto pneumatico persone che egoisticamente abbiamo procreato ed egoisticamente abbandoniamo a loro stesse per affermare SOLO NOI stessi...
> 
> *che poi cio' lo puoi limitare col part time e' gia qualcosa*...ma e' il modello di societa' che e' sballato...


E perché non sono i padri che si mettono part-time?

Stermi mi sembrano i discorsi di qualcuno che diceva che le donne la politica non la devono fare...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lale scusa ma sono un po' tarda. Allora riassumo, siete sposati, tu ti stai laureando? Sei già laureata? E non lavori ancora. Giusto? Tuo marito ti mantiene. O non ho capito un c***o come al solito?


 
no MK, 
sono sposati, si sta laureando, ma fa anche tre lavori per mantenersi l'università, il dentista, le vacanze....per contribuire al menàge familiare insomma. Il problema è che sterminator dice esattamente il contrario perchè nn ha capito nulla, nn avendo letto il thread dall'inizio! E la sta accusando di fare la maria goretti perchè suo marito le nega certe affettuosità e fanno litigate furibonde. poi siamo degenerati sul discorso dei soldi, ma il problema era un altro!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ma questo dove l'hai letto?? Lale lamentava ben altro problema....


si in effetti, ma l'ho saputo solo dopo, con il resoconto/sceneggiata dell'albergo, che c'e' ben altro dietro e ripeto, ritenendo le contrapposizioni insostenibili, l'unica e' andar via...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Encomiabile e giusto quanto sostieni.
> Meno encomiabile quando dai della mantenuta a persone come me, che per vari motivi hanno rinunciato a svolgere una professione per dedicarsi alla famiglia.
> Ti assicuro che non passo il mio tempo tra estetista e parrucchiere...
> Anzi, ci ho dovuto rinunciare!


 

Lale si riferiva alle sue cognate, nn stava facendo di tutta un'erba un fascio!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> no MK,
> sono sposati, si sta laureando, ma fa anche tre lavori per mantenersi l'università, il dentista, le vacanze....per contribuire al menàge familiare insomma. Il problema è che sterminator dice esattamente il contrario perchè nn ha capito nulla, nn avendo letto il thread dall'inizio! E la sta accusando di fare la maria goretti perchè suo marito le nega certe affettuosità e fanno litigate furibonde. poi siamo degenerati sul discorso dei soldi, ma il problema era un altro!


guarda che (forse mi duplico) la correzione di rotta l'ho avuta dall'episodio che chiarisce il trattamento riservatole anche in casa....

dall'inizio lei aveva affermato che la trattava a pezza da piedi?

io non l'ho letto e ritenevo che fosse mancanza di elasticita' mentale.... percio' ora con questi elementi in piu', mi meraviglio di tutto sto tempo impiegato...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non sono per circondare col vuoto pneumatico persone che egoisticamente abbiamo procreato ed egoisticamente abbandoniamo a loro stesse per affermare SOLO NOI stessi...
> 
> che poi cio' lo possa limitare col part time e' gia qualcosa...ma e' il modello di societa' che e' sballato in origine...


 
Ma oh, tirare alla fine del mese mica è semplice sai? Si parte con certi progetti che poi alla fine devono per forza subire modifiche, e se nn ce la si fa si va a lavorare cavolo!


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> no MK,
> sono sposati, si sta laureando, ma fa anche tre lavori per mantenersi l'università, il dentista, le vacanze....per contribuire al menàge familiare insomma. Il problema è che sterminator dice esattamente il contrario perchè nn ha capito nulla, nn avendo letto il thread dall'inizio! E la sta accusando di fare la maria goretti perchè suo marito le nega certe affettuosità e fanno litigate furibonde. poi siamo degenerati sul discorso dei soldi, ma il problema era un altro!


Grazie


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ma oh, tirare alla fine del mese mica è semplice sai? Si parte con certi progetti che poi alla fine devono per forza subire modifiche, e se nn ce la si fa si va a lavorare cavolo!


beh se mi accusi di non leggere tutto cio' che scrivono gli altri, ti giro paripari  la stessa accusa...

avro' messo che il modello di questa societa' e' sballato, per quale motivo secondo te?


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh se mi accusi di non leggere tutto cio' che scrivono gli altri, ti giro paripari la stessa accusa...
> 
> avro' messo che il modello di questa societa' e' sballato, per quale motivo secondo te?


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Stermi vuoi dirmi che sei per le donne a casa a fare le mogli e le madri?


Allora: ho conosciuto mio marito 10 anni fa: lavoravo (contratti a tempo indeterminato full time, non baby sitter o lavoretti saltuari) e studiavo legge. Poi mi sono laureata e volevo andare a lavorare in qualche ufficio perchè non avevo intenzione di pesare economicamente su mio marito che, invece, buonanima, ha insistito perchè andassi a fare quello per cui mi sono laureata ossia l'avvocato. Ora io lavoro 9 ore al giorno (come tutti i praticanti avvocati) e non guadagno una ceppa o poco più(come la maggior parte dei praticanti avvocati) .
Il problema sorge dal fatto che mio marito è benestante (ove per benestante non intendesi yachts e ville al mare, intendesi vite agiate senza problemi di alcun genere) il che è decisamente molto molto più di quanto io non abbia mai avuto in famiglia. Il problema sorge dal fatto che io ho sostenuto (mica solo qui eh, ne parlo tranquillamente anche con lui che non fa na grinza perchè evidentemente al contrario dello Sterminatore, mi conosce) che in caso di separazione non vorrei il mantenimento, semplicemente farei quello che facevo prima: lavoro di giorno, altro diverso la voro di notte (barsita eh, no altro) e nei week end.
Il problema sorge dal fatto che io non uso i soldi di mio marito *che io considero i soldi di mio marito *per comprare costose borse o costose scarpe o altro ma mantengo lo stesso tenore di vita che avevo quando i soldi che avevo erano i miei e mi dovevano bastare per pagare tasse universitarie, libri, dentista etc.
Il problema sorge dal fatto che io sono una sorta di Santa Maria Goretti castrante per il nostro amico perchè non volevo andare alle Maldive coi soldi del mio allora-fidanzato-ora-marito ma preferivo andare in montagna coi miei.
Il problema, si scopre alla fine, *è che per lo Sterminatore le donne devono stare in casa come la sua mamma *! Beato te caro che potevi avere mammina a casa, se la mia non fosse andata a lavorare (con 4 figli) col cazzo che mangiavo. La mia di mamma stava tutto il giorno in ufficio e faceva pure gli straordinari perchè altrimenti con lo stipendio base non ci si pagava le bollette e se la mia, di stronza madre indegna che non stava a casa a fare pane e nutella, non fosse andata a lavorare con i casini che il mio babbo ha fatto(sono ancora sposati, prevengo la domanda) andavo a mangiare alla mensa dei poveri.E la mia mammina, che c'ha due coglioni che quelli come te se li sognano, per inteso, mi ha insegnato che il lavoro è fondamentale, che non sai mai cosa può seccederti nella vita e se non ti sai mantenere sei finito.
Quanto al fatto che, a quanto pare, sopporterei le sfuriate di mio marito (tipo quelle in vacanza)per interesse rispondo: all'epoca lo lasciai e tornò chiedendo perdono e da allora si fanno solo vacanze in cui io posso comprarmi eventualmente un biglietto per tornare a casa.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

*Lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Quanto al fatto che, a quanto pare, sopporterei le sfuriate di mio marito (tipo quelle in vacanza)per interesse rispondo: all'epoca lo lasciai e tornò chiedendo perdono e da allora si fanno solo vacanze in cui io posso comprarmi eventualmente un biglietto per tornare a casa.


Ti posso capire perfettamente. E vorrei darti un consiglio, pensa a quanto TU stai bene con lui, e lascia stare i soldi suoi/tuoi le cognate la famiglia ecc.ecc. 

ps Stermi non mi rispondi eh...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Lale si riferiva alle sue cognate, nn stava facendo di tutta un'erba un fascio!


 
Ecco appunto, scusa Holly, mi riferivo alle mie cognate. Per carità eh son scelte, ognuno fa le sue ed io stessa ti dico che poi, avessi un figlio e capissi che ha dei problemi (affettivi, comportamentali echeccacchioaltrononso) tali per cui ha assoluto bisogno della mia presenza costante io non ci andrei più a lavorare. Contrariamente a quanto sostiene il nostro amico non ho mai messo la mia carriera davanti a tutto, ho messo anni di sacrifici(onestamente, se uno non ci passa proprio non ce la fa a capire: ho preparato esami di procedura studiando solo di notte, quando gli altri studenti andavano alle feste)davanti alla scelta di stare a casa a fare semplicemente la moglie dei un uomo benestante.
Le mie cognate, sposate coi fratelli di mio marito, hanno smesso di lavorare il giorno dopo il matrimonio e non è mai pesato a nessuna delle tre, anzi.


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, scusa Holly, mi riferivo alle mie cognate. Per carità eh son scelte, ognuno fa le sue ed io stessa ti dico che poi, avessi un figlio e capissi che ha dei problemi (affettivi, comportamentali echeccacchioaltrononso) tali per cui ha assoluto bisogno della mia presenza costante io non ci andrei più a lavorare. Contrariamente a quanto sostiene il nostro amico non ho mai messo la mia carriera davanti a tutto, ho messo anni di sacrifici(onestamente, se uno non ci passa proprio non ce la fa a capire: ho preparato esami di procedura studiando solo di notte, quando gli altri studenti andavano alle feste)davanti alla scelta di stare a casa a fare semplicemente la moglie dei un uomo benestante.
> Le mie cognate, sposate coi fratelli di mio marito, hanno smesso di lavorare il giorno dopo il matrimonio e non è mai pesato a nessuna delle tre, anzi.


Ok, appunto si fanno delle scelte, che al momento sono valide, poi magari, cresciuti i figli, non lo sono più... ma sei rimasta al palo...
Capisco Stermi, anch'io ho dei ricordi poco felici e lui ha reso bene la desolazione che provavo nel tornare a casa da scuola e non trovare nessuno e niente di pronto da mangiare... capisco adesso che fosse necessario,  ma era triste ugualmente!


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*...... riflessione*



Sterminator ha detto:


> per me invece (sempre e dando per scontato che il rapporto sia vissuto in maniera naturale ed equilibrata) e' una fortuna che ancora qualche famiglia sopravviva con la moglie a casa, perche' ricordo quando da scuola tornavo a casa e trovavo mia madre ed anche se crescendo non mi servisse piu' per fare i compiti, mi sono sempre sentito un privilegiato nei confronti di miei altri amichetti che raccontavano lo squallore del ritornare a casa e non trovare nessuno che ti chiedesse che kazzo fosse successo...
> 
> ma siccome oggi si insegue solo il dio soldo e la realizzazione personale egoistica, non importa se poi chi si ritira a casa non trova nessuno per scambiarsi emozioni, convinti che tanto il vuoto pneumatico si potra' sempre riempire con il cellulare dell'ultima generazione & C...
> 
> Beh a me sinceramente tutto cio' mi sa di squallido... e gli effetti in questa societa' di merda si vedono gia' da un pezzo...


Premesso che io non leggo nessun tipo di bacchettamento e che ritengo degne di rispetto sia le madri che lavorano che quelle che si occupano della famiglia.... credo che il problema non sia di ordine finanziario (chi si contenta e chi spende) ma di ordine morale. La lontananza per quanto giustificata fa comunque soffrire i figli... io ho lavorato ed ho avuto alcuni periodi di "casalingato" e posso garantire che mia figlia ne era oltremodo felice pur non lamentando pecche o lacune quando ero impegnata. 
A volte é il non poter scegliere il vero inghippo.... ci sono madri che comunque non starebbero a casa dal lavoro (ne conosco alcune) ed altre che farebbero carte false per stare a casa. Sono le circostanze a rendere obbligatoria una scelta, quasi mai la sola libera scelta.
Bruja

p.s. Stermì ...il cellulare ormai serve a tutto: telefoni, messaggi, navighi, entri nei siti anche se non sei al pc... dove puoi trovare un alleato più efficace e discreto se ti permetta sia di farti i fatti tuoi che di controllarli. Un bel surrogato di "familia felix"...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ok, appunto si fanno delle scelte, che al momento sono valide, poi magari, cresciuti i figli, non lo sono più... ma sei rimasta al palo...
> Capisco Stermi, anch'io ho dei ricordi poco felici e lui ha reso bene la desolazione che provavo nel tornare a casa da scuola e non trovare nessuno e niente di pronto da mangiare... capisco adesso che fosse necessario, ma era triste ugualmente!


Lo era certamente anche per me ma posso dirvi in tutta sincerità una cosa: io vedo le mie cognate e non solo che sono talmente abituate a stare coi figli che alle volte sono lì, ma non li ascoltano, non prestano attenzione, oppure che vanno a fare le vacanze da sole coi mariti e lasciano i figli dai nonni o cvhe mandano i filgi a dormire dai nonni piuttosto che dai cuginetti perchè devono "rilassarsi un pò" (non innvento niente eh, neanche le espressioni). Mia madre era piena di casini, lavorava come tre schiavi, aveva 4 figli e un marito che ne combinava una dietro l'altra eppure quando tornava a casa era tutta per noi, solo per noi. Mi sedeva sul tavolo in cuina finchè preparava la cena e così ho imparato da piccola a cucinare perchè per stare lì con lei e raccontarle tutta la mia giornata la aiutavo a preparare. Non mi hanno mai mandato a dormire da nessuno, mai, nè si sono mai mossi neanche per andare a mangiare una pizza senza di me.
Mi dispiaceva che mia mamma non fosse in casa quando tornavo da scuola? Sì. Preferirei che non fosse andata a lavorare? no, mai, è stata la migliore madre lavoratrice del mondo e vi giuro che mi fanno tanta pena i miei nipoti che ce l'hanno lì tutto il giorno e quando ci si avvicnano, anche succeda una sola volta in una giornata, si sentono dire: adesso no che sto parlando-sono stanca-sto guradando la tv


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lo era certamente anche per me ma posso dirvi in tutta sincerità una cosa: io vedo le mie cognate e non solo che sono talmente abituate a stare coi figli che alle volte sono lì, ma non li ascoltano, non prestano attenzione, oppure che vanno a fare le vacanze da sole coi mariti e lasciano i figli dai nonni o cvhe mandano i filgi a dormire dai nonni piuttosto che dai cuginetti perchè devono "rilassarsi un pò" (non innvento niente eh, neanche le espressioni). Mia madre era piena di casini, lavorava come tre schiavi, aveva 4 figli e un marito che ne combinava una dietro l'altra eppure quando tornava a casa era tutta per noi, solo per noi. Mi sedeva sul tavolo in cuina finchè preparava la cena e così ho imparato da piccola a cucinare perchè per stare lì con lei e raccontarle tutta la mia giornata la aiutavo a preparare. Non mi hanno mai mandato a dormire da nessuno, mai, nè si sono mai mossi neanche per andare a mangiare una pizza senza di me.
> Mi dispiaceva che mia mamma non fosse in casa quando tornavo da scuola? Sì. Preferirei che non fosse andata a lavorare? no, mai, è stata la migliore madre lavoratrice del mondo e vi giuro che mi fanno tanta pena i miei nipoti che ce l'hanno lì tutto il giorno e quando ci si avvicnano, anche succeda una sola volta in una giornata, si sentono dire: adesso no che sto parlando-sono stanca-sto guradando la tv



Non posso far altro che quotare tutto quanto...
Come al solito, quello che conta è la qualità e non la quantità!


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Poi, ripeto, son scelte. Però quelli che mi dicono che i figli con la mamma in casa crescono *meglio* scusate ma mi fanno incazzare.. Io sono felice, i miei fratelli pure, c'hanno  tutti dei figli e lavorano tutti, loro ed i rispettivi mariti/mogli. Se una/o può e vuole stare a casa io non ho nulla da obiettare ovviamente ma che non si venga a dire a me(e questo ovviamente lo fanno le mie cognate oltre che lo Stermy) che i figli senza la madre in casa stanno male. Non vero, fine


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non posso far altro che quotare tutto quanto...
> Come al solito, *quello che conta è la qualità e non la quantità*!


 













 Brava, esattamente quello che penso io solo detto da qualcuno che ha il dono della sintesi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...cavolo, ho riletto il mio post...adesso chiamo la mia mamma e le mando due baci


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*lale75*



lale75 ha detto:


> Poi, ripeto, son scelte. Però quelli che mi dicono che i figli con la mamma in casa crescono *meglio* scusate ma mi fanno incazzare.. Io sono felice, i miei fratelli pure, c'hanno tutti dei figli e lavorano tutti, loro ed i rispettivi mariti/mogli. Se una/o può e vuole stare a casa io non ho nulla da obiettare ovviamente ma che non si venga a dire a me(e questo ovviamente lo fanno le mie cognate oltre che lo Stermy) che i figli senza la madre in casa stanno male. Non vero, fine


 
Parlo per me, ma credi che come in tutte le situazioni dipoenda dalle madri e dai figli.  Ci sono madri che tornando a casa alla sera sanno essere più presenti di quelle che ci sono state tutto il giorno, ma quessto non suffraga che per forza ci sia un modo miliore di essere madre in base alla presenza o all'assenza.  Insisto, parlo per me, quando erio "in carriera" mi sono persa momenti e situazioni a cui avrei partecipato volentieri di persona ma che mi venivano raccontate da mia madre che badava a mia figlia.
Il resto é dovutpo sempre e comunque alle situazioni individuali, al proprio sentire ed alla percezione di presenza che hanno i figli.  La qualità é più importante della quantità, ma sarei prudente nel sostenere che non possano essere assimilabile al meglio entrambe.
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora: ho conosciuto mio marito 10 anni fa: lavoravo (contratti a tempo indeterminato full time, non baby sitter o lavoretti saltuari) e studiavo legge. Poi mi sono laureata e volevo andare a lavorare in qualche ufficio perchè non avevo intenzione di pesare economicamente su mio marito che, invece, buonanima, ha insistito perchè andassi a fare quello per cui mi sono laureata ossia l'avvocato. Ora io lavoro 9 ore al giorno (come tutti i praticanti avvocati) e non guadagno una ceppa o poco più(come la maggior parte dei praticanti avvocati) .
> Il problema sorge dal fatto che mio marito è benestante (ove per benestante non intendesi yachts e ville al mare, intendesi vite agiate senza problemi di alcun genere) il che è decisamente molto molto più di quanto io non abbia mai avuto in famiglia. Il problema sorge dal fatto che io ho sostenuto (mica solo qui eh, ne parlo tranquillamente anche con lui che non fa na grinza perchè evidentemente al contrario dello Sterminatore, mi conosce) che in caso di separazione non vorrei il mantenimento, semplicemente farei quello che facevo prima: lavoro di giorno, altro diverso la voro di notte (barsita eh, no altro) e nei week end.
> Il problema sorge dal fatto che io non uso i soldi di mio marito *che io considero i soldi di mio marito *per comprare costose borse o costose scarpe o altro ma mantengo lo stesso tenore di vita che avevo quando i soldi che avevo erano i miei e mi dovevano bastare per pagare tasse universitarie, libri, dentista etc.
> Il problema sorge dal fatto che io sono una sorta di Santa Maria Goretti castrante per il nostro amico perchè non volevo andare alle Maldive coi soldi del mio allora-fidanzato-ora-marito ma preferivo andare in montagna coi miei.
> ...


allora torno a ripetere che il trattamento che ti riserva quella testa di kazzo di tuo marito e' inqualificabile, ingiustificabile...intollerabile...etcetc

stabilito cio', io non ti ho accusato di fare schifo perche' persegui una tua realizzazione personale e manco con marmocchi in giro,  saresti pure piu' avvantaggiata, ma deficitando di quel tassello importante di cui sopra, sembrava che  non accettavi i regali o altro da tuo marito per una patologica supervalutazione del tuo io che e' lindo e pinto e tale deve restare, costringendo/castrando tuo marito al tuo livello per adattarsi.

Mica hai detto che non accetti un kazzo da tuo marito perche' poi te lo rinfaccia all'ennesima potenza trattandoti da schifo...

Percio' tu cosa pensi di fare, l'esperimento con la testa di kazzo di tuo marito che si sente superiore psicologicamnete perche' c'ha il grano, al primo kazzo girato ti sfankula?

Anche perche' co' tutti sti lavoretti che fai, di tempo e fantasia penso che ne rimanga pure pochissimo,  pertanto figli non ce ne sono, tu non pretendi niente, ma perche' non te ne vai allora?

Tu mo' fessa fessa nun me pari.... in 8 anni che stavi insieme, economicamente eravate cosi' sbilanciati e tu sei pregna di fondamenti calvinisti di solido spessore.... possibile che non immaginavi che fine avresti fatto?

Mah io ne sono pure convinto ma forse non pensavi a sto livello.

Percio' ora non hai altre alternative, o continui ad accettare altri compromessi ed abbozzi, perche' lo stai gia' facendo o prendi il largo e ti senti libera (forse).

Ps: comunque la scena madre te la potevi risparmiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























in quanto la famiglia ove mi hai visto, era na semplicissima famiglia di  ferroviere con 2 figli... mica  so' figlio di Moratti... ma te la potevi  risparmiare dicevo, perche' secondo  te, nelle famiglie ove ambedue i genitori lavorano e' solo perche' non si arriva a fine mese... forse non sai che al sud e' la maggioranza delle famiglie che campa con uno stipendio solo e nelle classi agiate il fenomeno di entrambi i coniugi professionisti/imprenditori ed i pupi allevati da estranei (babysitter&C) e' la norma...ma che te lo dico a fare tu conoscerai solo coniugi che lavorano uno all'altoforno e l'altro in miniera...

vabbe'..


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Era ora che arrivavi Lale, non sapevo più come far capire a MK che sterminator nn aveva capito un cavolicchio!!
Brava, così ci si spiega!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Poi, ripeto, son scelte. Però quelli che mi dicono che i figli con la mamma in casa crescono *meglio* scusate ma mi fanno incazzare.. Io sono felice, i miei fratelli pure, c'hanno  tutti dei figli e lavorano tutti, loro ed i rispettivi mariti/mogli. Se una/o può e vuole stare a casa io non ho nulla da obiettare ovviamente ma che non si venga a dire a me(e questo ovviamente lo fanno le mie cognate oltre che lo Stermy) che i figli senza la madre in casa stanno male. Non vero, fine


ma dai non generalizzate, fior fior di brigatisti sono usciti da famiglie con mammina presente e da famiglie di benestanti con la babysitter...

nessuno (io) vuole restaurare la famiglia su base contadina, e' solo la mancanza di punti di riferimento in discussione... 

percio' con il personale non si dimostra un bel niente e che la qualita' surroghi la quantita' e' un'altra balla ma ci fa piacere raccontarcela...quale qualita' e quale quantita'...

comunque...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Era ora che arrivavi Lale, non sapevo più come far capire a MK che sterminator nn aveva capito un cavolicchio!!
> Brava, così ci si spiega!


se le cose non le dite...

ma tu piuttosto, com'e' che potendotelo permettere non stai a casa??























ao' sto ' a scherza'.......s t o  a  s c h e r z a'...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

...adesso chiamo la mia mamma e le mando due baci.....


.....a me manca tanto la mia mamma.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

ma tu piuttosto, com'e' che potendotelo permettere non stai a casa??


Prima forse, quando ero sposata. Se legessi tutto avresti letto che sono separata e ho una figlia di 11 anni.... devo per forza andare a lavorare visto che nn ho voluto soldi dal mio ex marito!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Parlo per me, ma credi che come in tutte le situazioni dipoenda dalle madri e dai figli.  Ci sono madri che tornando a casa alla sera sanno essere più presenti di quelle che ci sono state tutto il giorno, ma quessto non suffraga che per forza ci sia un modo miliore di essere madre in base alla presenza o all'assenza.  Insisto, parlo per me, quando erio "in carriera" *mi sono persa momenti e situazioni a cui avrei partecipato volentieri di persona ma che mi venivano raccontate da mia madre che badava a mia figlia.*
> Il resto é dovutpo sempre e comunque alle situazioni individuali, al proprio sentire ed alla percezione di presenza che hanno i figli.  La qualità é più importante della quantità, ma sarei prudente nel sostenere che non possano essere assimilabile al meglio entrambe.
> Bruja


ecco brava, perche' c'e' chi, che se monetizzasse ste robe, (dato che questa societa' ha prezzato tutto ormai) si troverebbe magari il bilancio all'attivo, senza pensare di aver derogato ad impegni o rifiutato ruoli imposti...

magari...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma tu piuttosto, com'e' che potendotelo permettere non stai a casa??
> 
> 
> Prima forse, quando ero sposata. Se legessi tutto avresti letto che sono separata e ho una figlia di 11 anni.... devo per forza andare a lavorare visto che nn ho voluto soldi dal mio ex marito!


ao' minchia la prossima volta ti accendo un'insegna al neon lampeggiante per farti capire che scherzavo....e basta... ;-)


----------



## ranatan (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Poi, ripeto, son scelte. Però quelli che mi dicono che i figli con la mamma in casa crescono *meglio* scusate ma mi fanno incazzare.. Io sono felice, i miei fratelli pure, c'hanno tutti dei figli e lavorano tutti, loro ed i rispettivi mariti/mogli. Se una/o può e vuole stare a casa io non ho nulla da obiettare ovviamente ma che non si venga a dire a me(e questo ovviamente lo fanno le mie cognate oltre che lo Stermy) che i figli senza la madre in casa stanno male. Non vero, fine


Credo che l'importante sia che la mamma sia una persona il più serena possibile.
C'è chi trova la propria dimensione a casa con i figli, chi al contrario vive l'isolamento come una frustrazione e diventa la classica "casalinga disperata".
Non ci vogliono forzature!


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

ma sì, avevo capito!!! volevo solo puntualizzare..... stermy, posso chiederti una cortesia?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma sì, avevo capito!!! volevo solo puntualizzare..... stermy, posso chiederti una cortesia?


NO!


----------



## ranatan (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco brava, perche' c'e' chi, che se monetizzasse ste robe, (dato che questa societa' ha prezzato tutto ormai) si troverebbe magari il bilancio all'attivo, senza pensare di aver derogato ad impegni o rifiutato ruoli imposti...
> magari...


 
Personalmente la cosa che più mi fa soffrire nel non poter passare tutto il mio tempo con mio figlio è proprio il perdermi le piccole cose che fa durante la mia assenza...e sapere che se le "godono" altre persone mi fa un pochino tristezza.
Per questo ho scelto una riduzione di orario al lavoro. Forse avrei anche potuto stare a casa ma mi conosco e so già che alla lunga ne avrei risentito come persona e quindo come mamma. Non lavoro solo per i soldi ma perchè mi piace quello che faccio.
Detto questo devo dire che concordo con te sul fatto della tristezza che si prova a tornare a casa e non avere nessuno che ti aspetta.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Personalmente la cosa che più mi fa soffrire nel non poter passare tutto il mio tempo con mio figlio è proprio il perdermi le piccole cose che fa durante la mia assenza...e sapere che se le "godono" altre persone mi fa un pochino tristezza.*
> *Per questo ho scelto una riduzione di orario* al lavoro. Forse avrei anche potuto stare a casa ma mi conosco e so già che alla lunga ne avrei risentito come persona e quindo come mamma. Non lavoro solo per i soldi ma perchè mi piace quello che faccio.
> Detto questo devo dire che concordo con te sul fatto della tristezza che si prova a tornare a casa e non avere nessuno che ti aspetta.


Questo certamente non lo metto in dubbio; poi se i figli non li hai è facile parlare. Ripeto, io non ne ho per ora quindi a casa cosa farei oltretutto? Aspetto le 21 che torni mio marito?


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Mio marito in realtà non ha mai fatto pesare a parole il fatto di avere più soldi di me(ripeto, lui dice che quello che è suo è mio)però indubbiamente mantenere qualcuno ti pone in una condizione di superiorità che fin che è tutto rose e fiori non emerge ma che quando inizia lo scazzo viene rimarcata.
E' pieno di mariti che professano che la moglie deve stare a casa con i figli e poi,quando si separano, la situazione diventa "brutta stronza ti sei fatta mantenere per anni"


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> NO!


----------



## ranatan (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mio marito in realtà non ha mai fatto pesare a parole il fatto di avere più soldi di me(ripeto, lui dice che quello che è suo è mio)però indubbiamente mantenere qualcuno ti pone in una condizione di superiorità che fin che è tutto rose e fiori non emerge ma che quando inizia lo scazzo viene rimarcata.
> E' pieno di mariti che professano che la moglie deve stare a casa con i figli e poi,quando si separano, la situazione diventa "brutta stronza ti sei fatta mantenere per anni"


Concordo.
L'indipendenza economica è essenziale.


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' pieno di mariti che professano che la moglie deve stare a casa con i figli e poi,quando si separano, la situazione diventa "brutta stronza ti sei fatta mantenere per anni"


paghino..bastardi...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> L'indipendenza economica è essenziale.


 
Eppure se una donna vuol essere economicamente indipendente è una che trascura la famiglia se invece sta a casa è una che non c'ha voglia di fare 'na mazza...alla fine a quanto pare dovremmo farci scegliere lavori ed orari dai nostri compagni


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> L'indipendenza economica è essenziale.


Riconcordo. Continuo a dirlo e a ribadirlo. Senza indipendenza economica la parità è un'illusione. Però aggiungo, e forse è una situazione tutta italiana, che i figli sono ANCHE dei padri. E forse se cominciassimo a mollare un po' noi... forse...


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> paghino..bastardi...


 
Vedi, se ognuno avesse il suo reddito, nei limiti del possibile e degli impegni posti dai figli, non sarebbe meglio? Un'amica mi dicfeva che in russia l'ex marito deve il mantenimento esclusivamente ai figli ed all'ex moglie niente


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Riconcordo. Continuo a dirlo e a ribadirlo. Senza indipendenza economica la parità è un'illusione. Però aggiungo, e forse è una situazione tutta italiana, *che i figli sono ANCHE dei padri.* E forse se cominciassimo a mollare un po' noi... forse...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vedi, se ognuno avesse il suo reddito, nei limiti del possibile e degli impegni posti dai figli, non sarebbe meglio? Un'amica mi dicfeva che in russia l'ex marito deve il mantenimento esclusivamente ai figli ed all'ex moglie niente


La legge sull'affido condiviso nasce con questo principio. Diritti e dovere di entrambi i genitori. E su questo non posso che essere d'accordo.
Ma in Italia non siamo ancora pronti. E' reale il fatto che le ragazze abbiano problemi nelle aziende quando vanno in maternità. 

Anni fa la mia amica tedesca mi prendeva in giro perché ero rimasta colpita di quanti padri ci fossero all''uscita delle scuole, a Berlino. Adesso le cose stanno cambiando anche da noi, ma lentamente, lentissimamente...

Ha ragione Bruja, ci deve essere data libertà di scelta. Ma non ce l'abbiamo. E' inutile raccontarsi delle palle.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La legge sull'affido condiviso nasce con questo principio. Diritti e dovere di entrambi i genitori. E su questo non posso che essere d'accordo.
> Ma in Italia non siamo ancora pronti. E' reale il fatto che le ragazze abbiano problemi nelle aziende quando vanno in maternità.
> 
> Anni fa la mia amica tedesca mi prendeva in giro perché ero rimasta colpita di quanti padri ci fossero all''uscita delle scuole, a Berlino. Adesso le cose stanno cambiando anche da noi, ma lentamente, lentissimamente...
> ...


 
E' solo la mia personale opinione ma di donne che vogliono continuare a lavorare dopo sposate ce ne sono veramente ma veramente poche e pochissime sono anche quelle che delegano qualcosa nell'educazione dei figli ai mariti; è una concezione familiare ancora molto radicata in Italia in cui i ruoli sono quelli e non parlo di persona anziane, parlo anche e soprattutto di donne giovani che pensano che il *loro* ruolo sia educare i filgi e quello del marito portare a casa i soldi.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' solo la mia personale opinione ma di donne che vogliono continuare a lavorare dopo sposate ce ne sono veramente ma veramente poche e pochissime sono anche quelle che delegano qualcosa nell'educazione dei figli ai mariti; è una concezione familiare ancora molto radicata in Italia in cui i ruoli sono quelli e non parlo di persona anziane, parlo anche e soprattutto di donne giovani che pensano che il *loro* ruolo sia educare i filgi e quello del marito portare a casa i soldi.


 
Io ho sempre lavorato, anche da sposata, anche quando è arrivata la bambina.
E mio marito l'ho sempre "obbligato" a prendersi delle responsabilità con sua figlia, visto che si è reso conto di essere diventato padre dopo due anni!! Ho capito che sbagliavo a fare tutto da sola e ho delegato. Era suo dovere, ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' solo la mia personale opinione ma di donne che vogliono continuare a lavorare dopo sposate ce ne sono veramente ma veramente poche e pochissime sono anche quelle che delegano qualcosa nell'educazione dei figli ai mariti; è una concezione familiare ancora molto radicata in Italia in cui i ruoli sono quelli e non parlo di persona anziane, parlo anche e soprattutto di donne giovani che pensano che il *loro* ruolo sia educare i filgi e quello del marito portare a casa i soldi.


se a loro sta bene qual è il problema?

io non ci vedo nulla di male se la coppia è felice e sceglie così


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

è che i figli sono della coppia ma a farli è la donna:
gravidanza , maternità per la società invece di un valore aggiunto diventano limiti.capisco anche il discorso di sterminatore e
immagino che le differenze con i ritmi delle famiglie di una volta le stiamo pagando tutti.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' solo la mia personale opinione ma di donne che vogliono continuare a lavorare dopo sposate ce ne sono veramente ma veramente poche e pochissime sono anche quelle che delegano qualcosa nell'educazione dei figli ai mariti; è una concezione familiare ancora molto radicata in Italia in cui i ruoli sono quelli e non parlo di persona anziane, parlo anche e soprattutto di donne giovani che pensano che il *loro* ruolo sia educare i filgi e quello del marito portare a casa i soldi.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Io ho ripreso il lavoro quando mia figlia aveva quattro mesi. E sono tra le privilegiate che lavora perché ama fare anche altro, oltre ad allevare la propria figlia. Non sai quanti commenti su come i figli delle mamme che lavorano crescano peggio degli altri...

Anche se non lavorassi più e mi dedicassi a qualche attività più artistica (magari) non riuscirei ad essere solo una madre.

Ma io sono io. Pieno rispetto per chi invece decide diversamente.

Però così la società non cambierà mai. Non dico ci debba essere una sostituzione di ruoli, ma che ci si debba avvicinare, uomini e donne, per un nuovo progetto di società, sì.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che i figli sono della coppia ma a farli è la donna:
> *gravidanza , maternità per la società invece di un valore aggiunto diventano limiti*.capisco anche il discorso di sterminatore e
> immagino che le differenze con i ritmi delle famiglie di una volta le stiamo pagando tutti.


Ma la società la facciamo noi, insieme. La famiglia di una volta aveva una rete di assistenza che adesso non esiste più, almeno nelle grandi cittò.
Non ci sono nonni zie zii cugini i vicini che davano una mano. La famiglia è un nucleo isolato. Non ci sono strutture adeguate.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se a loro sta bene qual è il problema?
> 
> io non ci vedo nulla di male se la coppia è felice e sceglie così


Allora andrebbe riconosciuto e considerato il valore economico della donna che resta a casa.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se a loro sta bene qual è il problema?
> 
> io non ci vedo nulla di male se la coppia è felice e sceglie così


Come detto prima e ripetutamente nel corso di questa discussione non trovo ci sia nulla di male, assolutamente. Noto, però, che (almeno così capita a me) capita sovente che sia la donna ch sta in casa a "rinfacciare" più o meno velatamente a quella che lavora di non essere una madre presente e non viceversa...ma ripetio io parlo in base alla mia personale esperienza eh che sarà certamente diversa da quella delgi altri.
Che poi, quando un matrimonio finisce, anche il marito più felice del ruolo di casalinga precedentemente scelto dalla moglie diventi una vipera che non vuole sganciare un euro sostenendo di averla mantenuta anche troppo questo è un altro dato di fatto...poteri farti una percentuale dati alla mano ma mi occorre tempo che in matematica sono un pò lenta e c'ho un casino di cose da fare


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io ho sempre lavorato, anche da sposata, anche quando è arrivata la bambina.
> E mio marito l'ho sempre "obbligato" a prendersi delle responsabilità con sua figlia, visto che si è reso conto di essere diventato padre dopo due anni!! Ho capito che sbagliavo a fare tutto da sola e ho delegato. Era suo dovere, ci mancherebbe!


 
Sì ma tu sei il mio mito,non fai testo!


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Come detto prima e ripetutamente nel corso di questa discussione non trovo ci sia nulla di male, assolutamente. *Noto, però, che (almeno così capita a me) capita sovente che sia la donna ch sta in casa a "rinfacciare" più o meno velatamente a quella che lavora di non essere una madre presente e non viceversa...ma ripetio io parlo in base alla mia personale esperienza eh che sarà certamente diversa da quella delgi altri.*
> Che poi, quando un matrimonio finisce, anche il marito più felice del ruolo di casalinga precedentemente scelto dalla moglie diventi una vipera che non vuole sganciare un euro sostenendo di averla mantenuta anche troppo questo è un altro dato di fatto...poteri farti una percentuale dati alla mano ma mi occorre tempo che in matematica sono un pò lenta e c'ho un casino di cose da fare


Siamo in due. Mal comune mezzo gaudio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sul matrimonio che finisce sono dalla parte degli ex, anche se è vero che bisognerebbe imporsi da subito. E stare con donne indipendenti.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io ho sempre lavorato, anche da sposata, anche quando è arrivata la bambina.
> E mio marito l'ho sempre "obbligato" a prendersi delle responsabilità con sua figlia, visto che si è reso conto di essere diventato padre dopo due anni!! *Ho capito che sbagliavo a fare tutto da sola* e ho delegato. Era suo dovere, ci mancherebbe!


Io l'ho capito troppo tardi...


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Allora andrebbe riconosciuto e considerato il valore economico della donna che resta a casa.


a parte che sempre sto tirare in ballo costantemente i soldi mi fa un bel pò impressione  

	
	
		
		
	


	













in ogni caso è riconosciuto dalla legge, peccato che quando viene usato si finisce sempre per dire che la signora in questione è un'avida e non ha dignità a chiedere


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma la società la facciamo noi, insieme. La famiglia di una volta aveva una rete di assistenza che adesso non esiste più, almeno nelle grandi cittò.
> Non ci sono nonni zie zii cugini i vicini che davano una mano. La famiglia è un nucleo isolato. Non ci sono strutture adeguate.


 
E oltretutto una volta si avevano forse meno esigenze (viaggi, vestiario, divertimenti)ed uno stipendio bastava, oggi non più. Lavorare per molte è una necessità, molto più di quanto non lo fosse una volta


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a parte che sempre sto tirare in ballo costantemente i soldi mi fa un bel pò impressione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se non si è autonome, anche economicamente, saremo sempre in condizione di inferiorità. Sotto tutela di. Con gli annessi e i connessi.


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Come detto prima e ripetutamente nel corso di questa discussione non trovo ci sia nulla di male, assolutamente. Noto, però, che (almeno così capita a me) capita sovente che sia la donna ch sta in casa a "rinfacciare" più o meno velatamente a quella che lavora di non essere una madre presente e non viceversa...ma ripetio io parlo in base alla mia personale esperienza eh che sarà certamente diversa da quella delgi altri.
> Che poi, quando un matrimonio finisce, anche il marito più felice del ruolo di casalinga precedentemente scelto dalla moglie diventi una vipera che non vuole sganciare un euro sostenendo di averla mantenuta anche troppo questo è un altro dato di fatto...poteri farti una percentuale dati alla mano ma mi occorre tempo che in matematica sono un pò lenta e c'ho un casino di cose da fare


e quella che lavora rinfaccia all'altra di essere una mantenuta e di fregarsene dei figli  

	
	
		
		
	


	









se poi per caso (e non per legge) finiscono con il divorziare allora diventano pure arpie le donne che avevano scelto di fare le casalinghe ....... 

e questo detto più dagli altri ( per il giudizio dei quali pare che tu piuttosto andresti a far 6 lavori al giorno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) che dalle coppie interessate ...... che mica tutti si separano saltandosi alla gola eh ... ma nemmeno c'è bisogno di far le stoiche


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se non si è autonome, anche economicamente, saremo sempre in condizione di inferiorità. Sotto tutela di. Con gli annessi e i connessi.


ognuno sceglie per se ...... e scegliere di stare a casa non equivale per forza a essere inferiori ...... 

nulla da dire che possa essere il tuo punto di vista, ma l'equazione è personale e non universale


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> e quella che lavora rinfaccia all'altra di essere una mantenuta e di fregarsene dei figli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cominciassimo a ragionare con la *nostra *e cominciassimo a considerarsi persone, prima di tutto. Forse, forse...


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cominciassimo a ragionare con la *nostra *e cominciassimo a considerarsi persone, prima di tutto. Forse, forse...


compro una vocale


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a parte che sempre sto tirare in ballo costantemente i soldi mi fa un bel pò impressione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che spesso più che usato viene abusato...se la moglie ha poco più di 30 anni che torni a lavorare...scusate, sono spietata e forse impopolare, non sto dicendo che una donna che è rimasta in casa ad accudire i figli non abbia diritto a nulla eh sto dicendo che, visto che spesso quello che il marito seprato dà, alla moglie non basta, ci si divide equamente l'affido della prole come da legislazione vigente e ci si cerca un lavoretto anche part time


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ognuno sceglie per se ...... e scegliere di stare a casa non equivale per forza a essere inferiori ......
> 
> nulla da dire che possa essere il tuo punto di vista, ma l'equazione è personale e non universale


 
Non dicevo restare a casa, ma essere autonome. Altrimenti è come quando si sta dai genitori e ti passano la paghetta. Poi è un dibattito che si fa in continuazione, non è soltanto una mia opinione personale...


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che spesso più che usato viene abusato...se la moglie ha poco più di 30 anni che torni a lavorare...scusate, sono spietata e forse impopolare, non sto dicendo che una donna che è rimasta in casa ad accudire i figli non abbia diritto a nulla eh sto dicendo che, visto che spesso quello che il marito seprato dà, alla moglie non basta, ci si divide equamente l'affido della prole come da legislazione vigente e ci si cerca un lavoretto anche part time


a me risulta che se la signora è giovane il giudice da un tempo al mantenimento della stessa durante il quale la signora si trova un lavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





....... però, alla faccia della tanto richiesta solidarietà famminile, mi pare che qua i giudizi sulle scelte altrui si sprechino eh


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> e quella che lavora rinfaccia all'altra di essere una mantenuta e di fregarsene dei figli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fatto che quelli che non si saltano alla gola sono solo quelli che non si devono passare soldi...io tratto praticamente solo divorzi, gli unici consensuali che vedo sono quelli in cui lavorano entrambi e preferibilmente non hanno figli. Quando al tuo ex marito cominci a chiedere soldi è finita la pace...poi generalmente le cose si evolvono, ci si cosrtuisce una nuova famiglia e se anche lui non si scazzava prima di passarti l'assegno con l'avvento della nuova famiglia diventa un problema (alle nuove compagne sta un pò sul culo in linea di massima dover fare delle rinunce perchè devi mantenere la tua ex molgie). 
E comunque io a quelle che non lavorano che non c'hanno voglia di fare una mazza non gliel'ho mai detto ma loro a me che non c'ho voglia di fare le madre-moglie sì...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto che quelli che non si saltano alla gola sono solo quelli che non si devono passare soldi...io tratto praticamente solo divorzi, gli unici consensuali che vedo sono quelli in cui lavorano entrambi e preferibilmente non hanno figli. Quando al tuo ex marito cominci a chiedere soldi è finita la pace...poi generalmente le cose si evolvono, ci si cosrtuisce una nuova famiglia e se anche lui non si scazzava prima di passarti l'assegno con l'avvento della nuova famiglia diventa un problema *(alle nuove compagne sta un pò sul culo in linea di massima dover fare delle rinunce perchè devi mantenere la tua ex molgie). *
> E comunque io a quelle che non lavorano che non c'hanno voglia di fare una mazza non gliel'ho mai detto ma loro a me che non c'ho voglia di fare le madre-moglie sì...


 

































   ne so qualcosa...

E il mantenimento mica era per me, ma si sa, i soldi li usavo io e quindi.

Per fortuna non tutte sono così. 

ps e i nuovi compagni come sono?


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non dicevo restare a casa, ma essere autonome. Altrimenti è come quando si sta dai genitori e ti passano la paghetta. Poi è un dibattito che si fa in continuazione, non è soltanto una mia opinione personale...



per me la questione resta che se alla coppia e/o alla famiglia va bene così, avere stuoli di persecutori che danno il loro non richiesto consiglio di cambiar le cose è solo un'ingerenza un bel pò fastidiosa ...... 

e non mi importa nulla di cosa si riempie la bocca il popolo quando si annoia


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> per me la questione resta che se alla coppia e/o alla famiglia va bene così, avere *stuoli di persecutori *che danno il loro non richiesto consiglio di cambiar le cose è solo un'ingerenza un bel pò fastidiosa ......
> 
> e non mi importa nulla di cosa si riempie la bocca il popolo quando si annoia


Chi è che ti perseguita?


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto che quelli che non si saltano alla gola sono solo quelli che non si devono passare soldi...io tratto praticamente solo divorzi, gli unici consensuali che vedo sono quelli in cui lavorano entrambi e preferibilmente non hanno figli. Quando al tuo ex marito cominci a chiedere soldi è finita la pace...poi generalmente le cose si evolvono, ci si cosrtuisce una nuova famiglia e se anche lui non si scazzava prima di passarti l'assegno con l'avvento della nuova famiglia diventa un problema (*alle nuove compagne sta un pò sul culo in linea di massima dover fare delle rinunce perchè devi mantenere la tua ex molgie*).
> E comunque io a quelle che non lavorano che non c'hanno voglia di fare una mazza non gliel'ho mai detto ma loro a me che non c'ho voglia di fare le madre-moglie sì...


al pari delle amanti sanno che pacchetto stanno comprando, quindi evitassero di aggiungere eccessive rotture .... 

non parlare se lo si pensa non fa tutta sta differenza .... in fondo da quel che ho capito taci solo in quanto clienti dello studio


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chi è che ti perseguita?


leggere tutto almeno una volta?


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> leggere tutto almeno una volta?


Scusa, non riesco a leggere tutto. Un riassunto?


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> *al pari delle amanti sanno che pacchetto stanno comprando, quindi evitassero di aggiungere eccessive rotture .... *


Su questo non posso che darti ragione.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> *a me risulta che se la signora è giovane il giudice da un tempo al mantenimento della stessa durante il quale la signora si trova un lavoro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultime dalla Cassazione: 06/18547: se in costanza di matrimonio i coniugi avevano concordato o accettato che uno dei due non lavorasse l'efficacia di tale accordo permane anche dopo la separazione.
Che poi un giudice possa obbligarti a trovarti un lavoro davvero è inimmaginabile, viola una libertà costituzionale (quella di lavorare o non lavorare per contro).
La mia solidarietà alle donne la esprimo così: costringete i vostri mariti a fare i padri e procuratevi un reddito.


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ne so qualcosa...
> 
> E il mantenimento mica era per me, ma si sa, i soldi li usavo io e quindi.
> 
> ...


 
Su questo devo dire gli uomini sono più signori: generalmente chi si prende una nuova compagna separata provvede anche a mantenersela. Si sa gli uomini non vogliono rotture di palle quindi se si mantengono la nuova compagna si levano dalle palle il marito...però non volgio generalizzare, si vede di tutto eh


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ultime dalla Cassazione: 06/18547: se in costanza di matrimonio i coniugi avevano concordato o accettato che uno dei due non lavorasse l'efficacia di tale accordo permane anche dopo la separazione.
> Che poi un giudice possa obbligarti a trovarti un lavoro davvero è inimmaginabile, viola una libertà costituzionale (quella di lavorare o non lavorare per contro).
> *La mia solidarietà alle donne la esprimo così: costringete i vostri mariti a fare i padri e procuratevi un reddito*.


Triste però, dovrebbe essere una gioia, non una costrizione...


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ultime dalla Cassazione: 06/18547: se in costanza di matrimonio i coniugi avevano concordato o accettato che uno dei due non lavorasse l'efficacia di tale accordo permane anche dopo la separazione.
> Che poi un giudice possa obbligarti a trovarti un lavoro davvero è inimmaginabile, viola una libertà costituzionale (quella di lavorare o non lavorare per contro).
> La mia solidarietà alle donne la esprimo così: costringete i vostri mariti a fare i padri e procuratevi un reddito.


se il reddito del marito non consente di mantenere tutti, a parte qualche elemento di cui si legge sui giornali, non vedo perchè invece dovrebbe costringere il marito a finire sotto i ponti


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> al pari delle amanti sanno che pacchetto stanno comprando, quindi evitassero di aggiungere eccessive rotture ....
> 
> *non parlare se lo si pensa non fa tutta sta differenza .... in fondo da quel che ho capito taci solo in quanto clienti dello studio*




Non ho capito il senso di questa frase scusa.I clienti sono uomini e donne, ex mariti ed ex mogli in egual misura e non sto dicendo che le cose vanno sempre in un modo o nell'altro...però, dai, che a poco più di 30 anni una non possa rimettersi in gioco e cercarsi un lavoro quando magari l'ex marito fa l'operaio mi pare un eccesso. Perchè, magari lo sai meglio di me, una separazione vuol dire che sedanno a te moglie la casa coi figli e tuo marito, giustamente, deve sloggiare lui con lo stesso stipendio deve pagarti il mantenimento, mantenersi i suoi figli(sacrosanto eh) e pure pagarsi affitto e vitto per la nuova casa. Ripeto nessun giudice ti può obbligare (almeno...mai sentito...)però dovrebbe stare alla donna capire che le cose son cambiate e che stare a casa non è più possibile....mi pare che come ragionamento non faccia una piega(me lo dico da sola tiè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
E con ciò, ripeto, non intendo che il lavoro debba essere coatto per tutti ma che visto l'andazzo delle separazioni/divorzi e, soprattutto, dell'economia nazionale prevenire è meglio che piangere


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se il reddito del marito non consente di mantenere tutti, a parte qualche elemento di cui si legge sui giornali, non vedo perchè invece dovrebbe costringere il marito a finire sotto i ponti


 
E vedi che vieni con me! Invece è proprio quello che succede eh: operai che con 1100 euro al mese devono pagarsi un mutuo della casa data alla moglie, mantenere i figli (ovviamente l'assegno va in base al reddito dunque si passa poco, pochissimo), mantenere la moglie e pagarsi l'affitto della nuova casa...io ho visto omoni in lacrime eh, e non scherzo...e con ciò non dico che l'ex molgie girava in Porche ma che se capisci che gira male devi rivedere la tua vita perchè evidentemente la scelta di non lavorare non è più operabile. Giusto? Guarda, io ti ripeto che il Giudice abbia costretto qualche coniuge a trovarsi un lavoro proprio non mi risulta, però potrei informarmi...certo valuta la "capacità di reddito" nel calcolo del mantenimento il che però vuol dire solo che ti da meno ma non che non te lo da e ti manda a lavorare...se tu ti accontenti...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

*Lale*

Quello che proprio non capisco è come si faccia a fare così quando magari era lei che aveva l'amante, e poi se lo porta a vivere nella casa che paga l'ex marito. Ne ho sentite di storie...


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E vedi che vieni con me! Invece è proprio quello che succede eh: operai che con 1100 euro al mese devono pagarsi un mutuo della casa data alla moglie, mantenere i figli (ovviamente l'assegno va in base al reddito dunque si passa poco, pochissimo), mantenere la moglie e pagarsi l'affitto della nuova casa...io ho visto omoni in lacrime eh, e non scherzo...e con ciò non dico che l'ex molgie girava in Porche ma che se capisci che gira male devi rivedere la tua vita perchè evidentemente la scelta di non lavorare non è più operabile. Giusto? Guarda, io ti ripeto che il Giudice abbia costretto qualche coniuge a trovarsi un lavoro proprio non mi risulta, però potrei informarmi...certo valuta la "capacità di reddito" nel calcolo del mantenimento il che però vuol dire solo che ti da meno ma non che non te lo da e ti manda a lavorare...se tu ti accontenti...


beh, io di sentenze che limitivano nel tempo il mantenimento alla ex moglie e la invitavano a trovarsi un lavoro ne ho sentite, poi che la legge italiana consenta tutto e il contrario di tutto è un altro discorso, li si va alla testa dei giudici ..... che non stanno tutte proprio bene eh


----------



## lale75 (30 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh, io di sentenze che limitivano nel tempo il mantenimento alla ex moglie e la invitavano a trovarsi un lavoro ne ho sentite, poi che la legge italiana consenta tutto e il contrario di tutto è un altro discorso, *li si va alla testa dei giudici ..... che non stanno tutte proprio bene eh*


E qui ti quoto e ti straquoto


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> Non ho capito il senso di questa frase scusa.I clienti sono uomini e donne, ex mariti ed ex mogli in egual misura e non sto dicendo che le cose vanno sempre in un modo o nell'altro...però, dai, che a poco più di 30 anni una non possa rimettersi in gioco e cercarsi un lavoro quando magari l'ex marito fa l'operaio mi pare un eccesso. Perchè, magari lo sai meglio di me, una separazione vuol dire che sedanno a te moglie la casa coi figli e tuo marito, giustamente, deve sloggiare lui con lo stesso stipendio deve pagarti il mantenimento, mantenersi i suoi figli(sacrosanto eh) e pure pagarsi affitto e vitto per la nuova casa. Ripeto nessun giudice ti può obbligare (almeno...mai sentito...)però dovrebbe stare alla donna capire che le cose son cambiate e che stare a casa non è più possibile....mi pare che come ragionamento non faccia una piega(me lo dico da sola tiè
> 
> ...


E che mi dici di quelle di 55/60 anni che dopo trenta e più anni di matrimonio si ritrovano messe da parte perchè il marito ha pensato bene di sollazzarsi con una più giovane?
Neanche più a lavare le scale le prendono!
Cosa devono fare, suicidarsi?
Andiamo! C'è caso e caso.
Sai quanto me ne fregherebbe di ridurlo sul lastrico... in mutande lo lascio! Tiè


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

chiedo troppo se mi fate un riassuntino che mi infilo nel discorso? All'ultima stronzata di sterm a riguardo delle donne che devono stare in casa ho lasciato perdere preso dallo sconforto. Stiamo ancora al paleolitico per certa gente si vede.


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*Holly*



Holly ha detto:


> E che mi dici di quelle di 55/60 anni che dopo trenta e più anni di matrimonio si ritrovano messe da parte perchè il marito ha pensato bene di sollazzarsi con una più giovane?
> Neanche più a lavare le scale le prendono!
> Cosa devono fare, suicidarsi?
> Andiamo! C'è caso e caso.
> Sai quanto me ne fregherebbe di ridurlo sul lastrico... in mutande lo lascio! Tiè


Vedo saggezza in te..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E che mi dici di quelle di 55/60 anni che dopo trenta e più anni di matrimonio si ritrovano messe da parte perchè il marito ha pensato bene di sollazzarsi con una più giovane?
> Neanche più a lavare le scale le prendono!
> Cosa devono fare, suicidarsi?
> Andiamo! C'è caso e caso.
> Sai quanto me ne fregherebbe di ridurlo sul lastrico... in mutande lo lascio! Tiè


da una parte hai anche ragione. MA quando è lei che zoccoleggia e gli alimenti li vuole lo stesso?


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*aspetta*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> chiedo troppo se mi fate un riassuntino che mi infilo nel discorso? All'ultima stronzata di sterm a riguardo delle donne che devono stare in casa ho lasciato perdere preso dallo sconforto. Stiamo ancora al paleolitico per certa gente si vede.


 
Io sono solo paleocristiana,  sono caritatevole e ti faccio Il Reader's Digest
del thread.
A lavorare o a casa ci si va o ci si sta secondo le esigenze, le contingenze e, potendolo, l'estro individuale.  Il resto sono chiacchiere insalatare.
Bruja


----------



## LDS (30 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono solo paleocristiana,  sono caritatevole e ti faccio Il Reader's Digest
> del thread.
> A lavorare o a casa ci si va o ci si sta secondo le esigenze, le contingenze e, potendolo, l'estro individuale.  Il resto sono chiacchiere insalatare.
> Bruja


al giorno d'oggi conta il 27 del mese e solo quello. Se hai figli conta dargli da mangiare. Se hai marito conta il pane sul tavolo tutti i giorni. E per il 95% delle persone è una lotta continua giorno per giorno sul posto di lavoro e ancora non bastano.


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*visto??*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> al giorno d'oggi conta il 27 del mese e solo quello. Se hai figli conta dargli da mangiare. Se hai marito conta il pane sul tavolo tutti i giorni. E per il 95% delle persone è una lotta continua giorno per giorno sul posto di lavoro e ancora non bastano.


 

Spesso la possibilità di decidere é limitata da binari obbligati .... ecco perché spesso le sole persone che esercitano il vero libero arbitrio nelle scelte sono quelle che "un pochino" se ne fottono urbi et orbi di chi paga i conta morali e materiali!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> da una parte hai anche ragione. MA quando è lei che zoccoleggia e gli alimenti li vuole lo stesso?



Se proprio zoccoleggia, mi auguro che lo faccia con qualcuno che la possa mantenere, sì da lasciare il marito senza nulla pretendere!  
Quel che è giusto, e giusto!


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> da una parte hai anche ragione. MA quando è lei che zoccoleggia e gli alimenti li vuole lo stesso?


 
Mi inquieti un po' te, ma ti quoto.


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se proprio zoccoleggia, mi auguro che lo faccia con qualcuno che la possa mantenere, sì da lasciare il marito senza nulla pretendere!
> Quel che è giusto, e giusto!


 
Holllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Holllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Non ti sembra giusto? Il discorso fila perfettamente, non fa una grinza!


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non ti sembra giusto? Il discorso fila perfettamente, non fa una grinza!


 

















   ma NOI dobbiamo mantenerci da sole e poi... libeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere....


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma NOI dobbiamo mantenerci da sole e poi... libeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere....



Devi leggere il post dove parlo di quelle poveracce della mia età!


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Devi leggere il post dove parlo di quelle poveracce della mia età!


Guarda che io non è che sia così piccola eh... anzi...

Ma l'indipendenza è sacrosanta. A ogni età.


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E che mi dici di quelle di 55/60 anni che dopo trenta e più anni di matrimonio si ritrovano messe da parte perchè il marito ha pensato bene di sollazzarsi con una più giovane?
> Neanche più a lavare le scale le prendono!
> Cosa devono fare, suicidarsi?
> Andiamo! C'è caso e caso.
> Sai quanto me ne fregherebbe di ridurlo sul lastrico... in mutande lo lascio! Tiè



mi auto-quoto, così capisci cosa intendo...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E che mi dici di quelle di 55/60 anni che dopo trenta e più anni di matrimonio si ritrovano messe da parte perchè il marito ha pensato bene di sollazzarsi con una più giovane?
> Neanche più a lavare le scale le prendono!
> Cosa devono fare, suicidarsi?
> Andiamo! C'è caso e caso.
> Sai quanto me ne fregherebbe di ridurlo sul lastrico... in mutande lo lascio! Tiè


Holly ti riquoto e capisco, hai ragione. Ma tante donna fanno finta di nulla in questo caso... per quieto vivere. Meglio pensarci PRIMA...


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Holly ti riquoto e capisco, hai ragione. Ma tante donna fanno finta di nulla in questo caso... per quieto vivere. Meglio pensarci PRIMA...


Vedi, io anni fa, ho lasciato un ottimo impiego per dedicarmi ai figli.
Non avevo nessuno che li potesse guardare e  spendevo l'intero stipendio in baby sitter per una e asilo privato per l'altro: senza contare che la grande iniziava a frequentare gente e posti che non mi piacevano...
Ora sono grandi... ma io sono fuori dal giro, come dicevo non è semplice trovare un lavoro alla mia età.
Nel mio caso non ho fatto finta di nulla, se sono rimasta con lui è perchè ne sono innamorata. 
Diverso il caso che ho portato come esempio, in quei frangenti non avrei pietà.


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vedi, io anni fa, ho lasciato un ottimo impiego per dedicarmi ai figli.
> Non avevo nessuno che li potesse guardare e spendevo l'intero stipendio in baby sitter per una e asilo privato per l'altro: senza contare che la grande iniziava a frequentare gente e posti che non mi piacevano...
> Ora sono grandi... ma io sono fuori dal giro, come dicevo non è semplice trovare un lavoro alla mia età.
> Nel mio caso non ho fatto finta di nulla, se sono rimasta con lui è perchè ne sono innamorata.
> Diverso il caso che ho portato come esempio, *in quei frangenti non avrei pietà*.


Poi passa. La tranquillità non ha prezzo...


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Cara Holly, il mio discorso era riferito alle donne giovani che si separano non a quelle di 50-60 anni a proprosito delle quali valgono considerazioni anche sociali molto diverse. Mi spiego: per chi ora ha 50-60 anni, eccetto casi di assoluta necessità, lavorare era una scelta. 20-30 anni fa, poi, era ancora molto radicata l'idea che il posto di una donna dovesse essere in casa(attenzione: non dico madre accanto ai figli, dico donna, anche senza figli, in casa ad accudire il marito). Ecco che, secondo me, è sacrosanto che una donna che ora, a 50-60 anni, assolutamente estranea ormai al mondo del lavoro ed impossibilitata a rientrarci, chieda ed ottenga il mantenimento dal marito e ciò indipendentemente dal fatto che lui se ne trovi un'altra o sia solo stanco di fare il marito.
Per le donne della mia età, invece, valgono considerazioni completamente diverse( è sempre, mi preme dirlo, una mia considerazione personale magari sbagliata); è indubbio che attualmente siano pochi i lavori che garantiscano uno stipendio sufficiente a mantenere una famiglia sicchè quando una ragazza decide di lasciare il lavoro per dedicarsi alla casa e/o ai figli deve mettere in conto che in caso di separazione le cose cambieranno e molto anche per lei. Quello che a me capita di vedere sono giovani donne che vorrebbero mantenere da separate lo stesso tenore di vita che avevano da sposate e non si rendono conto (o forse sì, ma fingono diversamente) che i nuclei familiari con la separazione si sdoppiano e non è più possibile stare a casa, bisogna rimettersi in gioco. Purtroppo è chiaro che dopo anni che sei fuori dal giro sarà difficile avere lo stesso posto di lavoro di prima(stessa categoria per esempio)  ma non ci sono alternative, per come la vedo io.
Non dico che se ti sposi devi mettere in conto che ti separerai e quindi garantirti un futuro sereno anche per il "dopo" ma che prima di lasciare un lavoro devi, al giorno d'oggi, fare anche questi squallidi conti; altrimenti quando poi succede che effettivamente il matrimonio finisce ti devi accontentare dei 150 euro al mese perchè altri non ce n'è


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non dico che se ti sposi devi mettere in conto che ti separerai e quindi garantirti un futuro sereno anche per il "dopo" .


Beh almeno un po' di tutela ci vuole. Può succedere qualsiasi cosa nella vita...


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh almeno un po' di tutela ci vuole. Può succedere qualsiasi cosa nella vita...


Esatto, anche perchè quando si sta assieme tutto è meraviglioso (almeno all'inizio, no?) ma poi, quando iniziano le rogne allora salta fuori di tutto e i soldi sono la prima cosa che ci si rinfaccia. Và che c'è gente che piuttosto ti dà i figli ma i soldi MAI! Ah ragazzi, ho visto di quelle schifezze in questi due anni che se sapevo prima mi facevo suora altro che matrimonio...in certe separazione nefande, in cui i coniugi si odiano, c'è gente disposta ad abbandonare alla fame (e non scherzo) i propri figli pur di non pagare un euro alla mogile: intendo quelli che guadagnao 100, dichiarano 10 e il mantenimento va calcolato, ovviamente, su 10. Loro stanno alla grande e l'ex moglie non riesce a dar da mangiare ai figli, nopn paga le bollette, tagliano il gas in pieno inverno e questa sta al freddo coi filgi piccoli. La risposta del marito è stata: mi hai rotto i coglioni perchè li volevi, adesso te li tieni.


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Esatto, anche perchè quando si sta assieme tutto è meraviglioso (almeno all'inizio, no?) ma poi, quando iniziano le rogne allora salta fuori di tutto e i soldi sono la prima cosa che ci si rinfaccia. Và che c'è gente che piuttosto ti dà i figli ma i soldi MAI! Ah ragazzi, ho visto di quelle schifezze in questi due anni che se sapevo prima mi facevo suora altro che matrimonio...in certe separazione nefande, in cui i coniugi si odiano, c'è gente disposta ad abbandonare alla fame (e non scherzo) i propri figli pur di non pagare un euro alla mogile: intendo quelli che guadagnao 100, dichiarano 10 e il mantenimento va calcolato, ovviamente, su 10. Loro stanno alla grande e l'ex moglie non riesce a dar da mangiare ai figli, nopn paga le bollette, tagliano il gas in pieno inverno e questa sta al freddo coi filgi piccoli. *La risposta del marito è stata: mi hai rotto i coglioni perchè li volevi, adesso te li tieni*.
























  frase che ho già sentito, purtroppo...


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> frase che ho già sentito, purtroppo...


Mk, se posso dirti la mia opinione, *porta un cero alla Madonna se hai perso uno* così e ricordati che i tuoi filgi, se anche ora possono non capire esattamente cosa è successo o rinfacciarti qualcosa (non lo so, eh, sparo alla cieca), magari perchè quello che loro vedono in questo momento è che non possono più permettersi le tali scarpe o il cellulare con le foto, un giorno, quando saranno adulti, capiranno tutto, capiranno chi sei tu e chi tuo marito, chi era lì quando avevano bisogno di un genitore e chi, invece, a farsi i cazzi suoi. 
Penso a Lds che, se ho capito bene, ha vissuto l'abbandono di una madre menefreghista ed è stato allevato da suo padre; magari se sei bambino quello che ti preme è solo che mamma e papà stiano assieme e per questa separazione soffri e magari (non credo sia il suo caso, però) dai pure la colpa a quello dei genitori con cui stai...ma poi, crescendo, ti rendo conto del ruolo che ognuno ha avuto nella tua vita...e credo che per un genitore assente sia difficile recuperare in extremis. Alla fine, per quanto tuo marito possa fare in futuro per rientrare nella vita dei tuoi figli, ci sei stata TU, SEMPRE E SOLO TU e loro non lo dimenticheranno questo e ti ripagherà di tutte le sofferenze passate.


----------



## Old fischio (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Alla fine, per quanto tuo marito possa fare in futuro per rientrare nella vita dei tuoi figli..


..non può fare più niente.. che almeno riposi in pace..


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..non può fare più niente.. che almeno riposi in pace..


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..non può fare più niente.. che almeno riposi in pace..


mi spiace


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cara Holly, il mio discorso era riferito alle donne giovani che si separano non a quelle di 50-60 anni a proprosito delle quali valgono considerazioni anche sociali molto diverse. Mi spiego: per chi ora ha 50-60 anni, eccetto casi di assoluta necessità, lavorare era una scelta. 20-30 anni fa, poi, era ancora molto radicata l'idea che il posto di una donna dovesse essere in casa(attenzione: non dico madre accanto ai figli, dico donna, anche senza figli, in casa ad accudire il marito). Ecco che, secondo me, è sacrosanto che una donna che ora, a 50-60 anni, assolutamente estranea ormai al mondo del lavoro ed impossibilitata a rientrarci, chieda ed ottenga il mantenimento dal marito e ciò indipendentemente dal fatto che lui se ne trovi un'altra o sia solo stanco di fare il marito.
> Per le donne della mia età, invece, valgono considerazioni completamente diverse( è sempre, mi preme dirlo, una mia considerazione personale magari sbagliata); è indubbio che attualmente siano pochi i lavori che garantiscano uno stipendio sufficiente a mantenere una famiglia *sicchè quando una ragazza decide di lasciare il lavoro per dedicarsi alla casa e/o ai figli deve mettere in conto che in caso di separazione le cose cambieranno e molto anche per lei.* Quello che a me capita di vedere sono giovani donne che vorrebbero mantenere da separate lo stesso tenore di vita che avevano da sposate e non si rendono conto (o forse sì, ma fingono diversamente) che i nuclei familiari con la separazione si sdoppiano e non è più possibile stare a casa, bisogna rimettersi in gioco. Purtroppo è chiaro che dopo anni che sei fuori dal giro sarà difficile avere lo stesso posto di lavoro di prima(stessa categoria per esempio) ma non ci sono alternative, per come la vedo io.
> Non dico che se ti sposi devi mettere in conto che ti separerai e quindi garantirti un futuro sereno anche per il "dopo" ma che prima di lasciare un lavoro devi, al giorno d'oggi, fare anche questi squallidi conti; altrimenti quando poi succede che effettivamente il matrimonio finisce ti devi accontentare dei 150 euro al mese perchè altri non ce n'è


Varrebbe il discorso che del senno di poi...son piene le fosse! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quando si fanno certe scelte, tipo quella di restare a casa dal lavoro (in genere per scelta propria ), l'idea di cosa succederà poi, se ci sarà una separazione o una guerra, manco sfiora la mente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un pò come chi per paura di venir tradito/a diviene così asfissiante da indurre l'altro, che magari manco l'aveva per le note...che, se si deve beccare le accuse per ogni sguardo messaggio telefonata.... tanto varrebbe allora...


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Varrebbe il discorso che del senno di poi...son piene le fosse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Varrebbe il discorso che del senno di poi...son piene le fosse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa, invece, è la storia del mio matrimonio...


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questa, invece, è la storia del mio matrimonio...


E' lui così?


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' lui così?


Sì


----------



## Old giobbe (31 Luglio 2008)

*Lale75*

Mia moglie stava economicamente meglio di me e ha voluto la separazione dei beni (me l'ha comunicato 1 o 2 giorni prima del matrimonio). Io ho accettato più o meno per i tuoi stessi motivi.
Adesso mi sono accorto che quello era un segnale che lei non investiva tutto nel matrimonio, che lasciava aperta una via di fuga.
Non è positivo che un matrimonio nasca con queste premesse.
Nel Vangelo c'è scritto che se metti mano all'aratro non devi voltarti indietro.
Mia moglie e tuo marito avrebbero dovuto insistere per la comunione dei beni.


----------



## Old giobbe (31 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non sono per circondare col vuoto pneumatico persone che egoisticamente abbiamo procreato ed egoisticamente abbandoniamo a loro stesse per affermare SOLO NOI stessi...
> 
> che poi cio' lo possa limitare col part time e' gia qualcosa...ma e' il modello di societa' che e' sballato in origine...


 Quoto.
Sei un bolscevico anticlericale, ma con il valore della famiglia!


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mia moglie stava economicamente meglio di me e ha voluto la separazione dei beni (me l'ha comunicato 1 o 2 giorni prima del matrimonio). Io ho accettato più o meno per i tuoi stessi motivi.
> Adesso mi sono accorto che quello era un segnale che lei non investiva tutto nel matrimonio, che lasciava aperta una via di fuga.
> Non è positivo che un matrimonio nasca con queste premesse.
> Nel Vangelo c'è scritto che se metti mano all'aratro non devi voltarti indietro.
> Mia moglie e tuo marito *avrebbero dovuto insistere per la comunione dei beni*.


 
Ma neanche per l'amore più grande del mondo  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Anch'io ho voluto la separazione dei beni. E quello ricco era lui.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma neanche per l'amore più grande del mondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo sulla NECESSITA' della sperazione dei beni.
Immagina che l'altro venga ad es., come libero professionista, accusato di qualcosa per cui gli bloccano i beni (ad es. un medico che sbaglia un intervento), se siete in comunione non puoi neppure pagargli l'avvocato! 
La separazione non è una via di fuga ma uno sguardo moderno al mondo di oggi.
Sono le stesse ragioni per cui non resterei a casa per garantire a lui maggiore libertà sul lavoro nè penserei che i sacrifici debbano stare solo da una parte.
Per me, oggi, il matrimonio è un incontro, un compromesso reciproco e solo da questa equità nasce la serenità.


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Concordo sulla NECESSITA' della sperazione dei beni.
> Immagina che l'altro venga ad es., come libero professionista, accusato di qualcosa per cui gli bloccano i beni (ad es. un medico che sbaglia un intervento), se siete in comunione non puoi neppure pagargli l'avvocato!
> La separazione non è una via di fuga ma uno sguardo moderno al mondo di oggi.
> Sono le stesse ragioni per cui non resterei a casa per garantire a lui maggiore libertà sul lavoro nè penserei che i sacrifici debbano stare solo da una parte.
> Per me, oggi, il matrimonio è un incontro, un compromesso reciproco e solo da questa equità nasce la serenità.


e sui soldi una chiacchierata lunga e dettagliata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





così non saltano fuori a impestare maggiormente gli altri attriti


----------

